# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр МиГ-21 на http://russianplanes.net

## lindr

Заготовка реестра МиГ-21 на ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация долгое время была пустой, я начал потихоньку вставлять туда свои наработки. сегодня набил данные по машинам 352 разведэскадрильи ВВС Югославии, кроме МиГ-21Р у них были уникальные модификации МиГ-21Мф переделанные под фоторазведчик LORAP в 1983-84 годах.

Просьба комментировать и исправлять данные этого реестра по мере заполнения. 

На данный момент у меня есть все зав номера (надеюсь что все) МиГ-21 ОВД (кроме СССР), Югославии, Финляндии, с остальными странами похуже.

Заполнятся реестр будет очееееень медленно  :Frown: .

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## APKAH

> Заготовка реестра МиГ-21


Хорошее и полезное начинание!

----------


## kiba

РФ, LORAP добавил

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, править надо однако гораздо больше :Frown: 

Я Алеуту письмо отправил, однако раз вы проявили инициативу, вот копия.

*Кто не согласен с формулировками, пишите.*

Есть замечания к реестру МиГ-21

 надо добавить модификации и сгруппировать по заводам: НАЗ, ММЗ, Тбилиси, Aero или беда - мешанина будет.

 Итак надо добавить:

 МиГ-21Ф-13 (S-106) лицензия ЧССР

 МиГ-21FR - фоторазведчик с АФА-39 на основе S-106 - серия на Aero

 МиГ-21РФ - встроенные АФА Египет 12 машин

 МиГ-21МФ(LORAP) - фоторазведчик на базе МиГ-21МФ Югославия 4 потом еще (4)1

 Еще есть фото разведчик на базе МиГ-21Ф-12 Финляндия но не знаю названия пока, потом

 - *бис* пишется только строчными это не сокращение!

 МиГ-21ФЛ (тип77Л) - сборка HAL - отличается от 77Б оборудованием.

 МиГ-21М (тип 88) - сборка HAL отличается от тип 96 оборудованием

 МиГ-21МФ это не тип 63 а ДВА типа 96 и 63, 96- ММЗ, 63- ГАЗ

 МиГ-21ФЛ+(plus) Модернизация ФЛ в Индии - 4 пилона, новое БРЭО

 МиГ-21МТ - это тип 96 с баком от СМТ.

 МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ это два разных типа, ПФС дорабатывался в ПФМ, правда ПФС почти не осталось к началу 70-х

МиГ-21 поставлялся на экспорт в нескольких вариантах исполнения, литера иногда добавлялась к номеру типа

 - исполнение "А", комплектация для стран Варшавского договора и близких союзников

 - исполнение "ВК", урезанный вариант комплектации исполнения "А", для Вьетнама и КНДР

 - исполнение "Б", комплектация для капиталистических и развивающихся стран

 - исполнение "Д", урезанный вариант исполнения "Б"

 - исполнение "Л", комплектация для сборки по лицензии

----------


## kiba

> НАЗ, ММЗ, Тбилиси, Aero


Можно сделать автоматическое разделение по заводам, исходя из формата заводского номера. 
Но для этого в реестр нужно добавить первые экземпляры выпуска каждого завода.

----------


## kiba

Общий текущий список модификаций на сайте:

- прототипы МиГ-21 - Е-6, "изделие 72"
- опытные МиГ-21 (всякие А-144 итд)
- МиГ-21... (неизвестной модификации)

- МиГ-21Ф - Е-6, "изделие 72"
- МиГ-21Ф-13 - Е-6Т, "изделие 74"
- МиГ-21ПФ - Е-7, "изделие 76"
- МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ - Е-7СПС, "изделие 94"
- МиГ-21Р - Е-7Р, "изделие 94Р"
- МиГ-21С - Е-7С, "изделие 95"
- МиГ-21М - Е-7М, "изделие 96"
- МиГ-21МФ - Е-7М, "изделие 63"
- МиГ-21МФ-LORAP
- МиГ-21СМ - Е-7СМ, "изделие 95М", "изделие 15"
- МиГ-21СМТ - Е-7СМТ, "изделие 50"
- МиГ-21МТ - "изделие 96" с двигателем "95Ф"
- МиГ-21бис (тип50-бис) - "изделие 50бис"
- МиГ-21БИС (тип75) - Е-7бис, "изделие 75"
- МиГ-21У - Е-6У, "изделие 66"
- МиГ-21УС - Е-6УС, "изделие 68"
- МиГ-21УМ - Е-6УМ, "изделие 69"
- МиГ-21ФЛ (76ФЛ) - "изделие 76ФЛ"
- МиГ-21ФЛ (77Б) - "изделие 77Б"
- МиГ-21ПФЛ - "изделие 77ВК"
- МиГ-21РФ
- МиГ-21 Lancer A
- МиГ-21 Lancer B
- МиГ-21 Lancer C
- МиГ-21-91
- МиГ-21БИС UPG

Пожалуйста, дополните список, как должно быть в итоге?
Желательно, группируя незначительные модификации (понимаю, что тяжёлая просьба), 
чтобы в итоге смогли бы уместиться хотя бы в 50 модификаций (сейчас 30).

----------


## lindr

> Пожалуйста, дополните список, как должно быть в итоге?
>  Желательно, группируя незначительные модификации (понимаю, что тяжёлая просьба), 
>  чтобы в итоге смогли бы уместиться хотя бы в 50 модификаций (сейчас 30).


Хорошо тогда пока так, потом может что уточним

- МиГ-21Ф - Е-6, "изделие 72"
 - МиГ-21Ф-13 - Е-6Т, "изделие 74"
*- МиГ-21Ф-13 -  "S-106" лицензия ЧССР*
*- МиГ-21FR - "S-106" лицензия ЧССР (фоторазведчик)*
 - МиГ-21ПФ - Е-7, "изделие 76"
 - МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ - Е-7СПС, "изделие 94"
 - МиГ-21ПФЛ - "изделие 77ВК"
 - МиГ-21ФЛ (76ФЛ) - "изделие 76ФЛ"
 - МиГ-21ФЛ (77Б) - "изделие 77Б"
* - МиГ-21ФЛ (77Л) - "изделие 77Л"*
* - МиГ-21ФЛ-plus (77Л) - "изделие 77Л"*
 - МиГ-21Р - Е-7Р, *"изделие 03"*, "изделие 94Р"
 - МиГ-21РФ - *"изделие 94Р"*
 - МиГ-21С - Е-7С, "изделие 95"
 - МиГ-21М - Е-7М, "изделие 96"
 - МиГ-21МФ - Е-7М, *"изделие 96"*, *"изделие 63"*
 - МиГ-21МФ-LORAP, "L-15M-LORAP"
*- МиГ-21М - "изделие 88"*
 - МиГ-21СМ - Е-7СМ, "изделие 95М", "изделие 15"
 - МиГ-21СМТ - Е-7СМТ, "изделие 50"
 - МиГ-21МТ - "изделие 96" *с увеличенным баком*
 - МиГ-21бис (тип50-бис) - "изделие 50бис"
 - МиГ-21*бис* (тип75) - Е-7бис, "изделие 75"
 - МиГ-21У - Е-6У, "изделие 66"
 - МиГ-21УС - Е-6УС, "изделие 68"
 - МиГ-21УМ - Е-6УМ, "изделие 69"
 - МиГ-21 Lancer A
 - МиГ-21 Lancer B
 - МиГ-21 Lancer C
 - МиГ-21-91
 - МиГ-21бис UPG

Надо по возможности группировать список по заводам (см выше) а потом  еще по поколениям, я табличку потом напишу, уже в реестре хаос  :Frown:

----------


## kiba

По заводам сгруппировал, но всё-таки нужны первые серийные машины от каждого завода, иначе эта группировка "испортится" при добавлении ранее выпущенных бортов.
Типы добавлю.

У МиГов не было сквозной нумерации серий по разным заводам, как, например, у Ан-124? (не знаю, просто уточняю)

----------


## kiba

> - МиГ-21бис (тип50-бис) - "изделие 50бис"
>  - МиГ-21*бис* (тип75) - Е-7бис, "изделие 75"


А это подтверждено?
В памяти отложилось, что ранее таким образом различали две ветки модификаций.
Строчными буквами для тип 50, прописными для тип 75. И, вроде как, для всех это было само собой разумеющимся.
Если их обе писать строчными, то становится невозможным различить модификации без уточнения индекса.

----------


## lindr

> По заводам сгруппировал, но всё-таки нужны первые серийные машины от каждого завода, иначе эта группировка "испортится" при добавлении ранее выпущенных бортов.
>  Типы добавлю.
> 
>  У МиГов не было сквозной нумерации серий по разным заводам, как, например, у Ан-124? (н


Очень своевременный вопрос.

Сквозная нумерация была, но по группам, внутри завода и так перечисляю группы серийников.

Завод №21 - ГАЗ

- МиГ-21Ф

- МиГ-21Ф-13

- МиГ-21ПФ, МиГ-21ФЛ(тип76ФЛ)

- МиГ-21ПФС, МиГ-21ПФМ

- МиГ-21Р, МИГ-21РФ

- МиГ-21С

- МиГ-21СМ, МиГ-21СМТ, МиГ-21бис(тип50бис)

- МиГ-21МФ (тип 63)

- МиГ-21бис

Завод №30- ММЗ ЗТ

- МиГ-21Ф-13

- МиГ-21ПФ, МиГ-21ПФЛ(тип77ВК), МиГ-21ФЛ(Тип77Б), МиГ-21ФЛ(Тип-77Л), МиГ-21ФЛ+(Тип77Л), МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-21У

- МиГ-21М, МиГ-21МТ, МиГ-21МФ, МиГ-21МФ-LORAP, МиГ-21М(Тип-88)

Завод №31- ТАМ

- МиГ-21У, МиГ-21УС, МиГ-21УМ

Завод Aero

- S-106, S-106FR




> Если их обе писать строчными, то становится невозможным различить модификации без уточнения индекса.


Честно? Они почти не отличаются: поздний тип50бис и ранний тип75 - *это одно и тоже,* разница только серийнике.

Собственно почти все известные 50бис были вычислены по серийнику, визуально их от бис не отличить.

А вот ранний тип-50бис имел большой бак, но их было мало.

*P.S.* Дело было так: сделали МиГ-21С -новое поколение, нумерацию начали с нуля. 
Потом появился СМ, двигатель новый начали нумерацию с нуля. Потом увеличили бак СМТ - несерьезное отличие - продолжили нумерацию.

Потом сделали несколько опытных машин тип50бис, то есть СМТ-бис по русски новый СМТ, в процессе доводки уменьшили бак на базовом СМТ и "СМТбис", Потом принимали на вооружение посмотрели : МиГ-21СМТбис - смотрится ужасно и приняли под обозначением МиГ-21бис и начали нумерацию с нуля.

*P.P.S*

Добавил по одному МиГ-21 заводов Тбилиси (МиГ-21УС) и Aero(МиГ-21FR)

----------


## RA3DCS

> *Кто не согласен с формулировками, пишите.*
> 
> МиГ-21МТ - это тип 96 с баком от СМТ.
> 
>  МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ это два разных типа, ПФС дорабатывался в ПФМ, правда ПФС почти не осталось к началу 70-х


МиГ-21МТ - это тип 96 с баком от СМТ.  *двигатель 95Ф
МиГ-21СМ с 900 литровым баком тип-15Т
*МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ - конечно разные модификации, но визуально отличить ранние ПФМ от ПФС невозможно, поэтому правильней называть как есть через дробь.
*МиГ-21ПФМ тип 76
МиГ-21ПФМА
МиГ-21-93*

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21МТ - это тип 96 с баком от СМТ. двигатель 95Ф 
> 
> МиГ-21-93


Ок тут без вопросов.




> МиГ-21ПФМ тип 76


Почти все экспортные ПФ это ПФМ-76, плюс наши ПФ дорабатывались и ранние экспортные думаю, оставим *ПФ*, иначе народ не поймет




> МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ - конечно разные модификации, но визуально отличить ранние ПФМ от ПФС невозможно, поэтому правильней называть как есть через дробь.


Я так и оставил




> МиГ-21ПФМА


 Что вы имеете ввиду?

Есть 94Н носитель, есть экпортные 94, есть ПФМ с возможностью подвески пушки, думаю можно не выделять, разве что носитель у завода ЗТ все ПФМ на экспорт и на обучение, кстати первые краснодарские 40-й серии думаю не "Д" а "ВК", Вьетнам осенью 67-го получил ПФМ там и обучались.




> МиГ-21СМ с 900 литровым баком тип-15Т


По сути СМТ, я по принятии на вооружение  тип15Т стал тип50

----------


## lindr

Как-то они странно спарки по заводам упорядочились  :Confused: 

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Сортировка вручную осуществляется?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что вы имеете ввиду?


Обозначение ПФМА встречается, но подтвердить его документально пока нет возможности. Тема несколько раз поднималась на нашем сайте, но интереса не вызывала!

 Утверждают, что была инструкция летчику МиГ-21ПФМ, в который был указан двигатель Р-13Ф-300. Будто бы при капитальном ремонте устанавливался этот двигатель.  Инициатива замены исходила (по рассказам военпреда завода) от вьетнамцев. Потом такие машины поступали и другим друзьям СССР. 
По рассказу одного летчика, в учебных полках ВВС СССР были замечены эти машины. Но это то, что не взяли друзья (был срыв контракта). 
Сколько их было трудно сказать. Их называли МиГ-21ПФМА. 

Однако установлено достоверно: После выработки ресурса двигателями Р-11Ф2-300 и Р-11Ф2С-300 вместо них разрешалось устанавливать двигатели Р-13-300: 
- на самолетах типа 76, 94 и 94Р по бюллетеням 21-1109ДМ-АБ и 95/107Э; 
- на самолётах типа 68 и 69 по бюллетеням 51/21У-481ДМ-АБ, 51/21У-509Э и 95/110Э. 

В каком году был введен в действие этот бюллетень нет данных.

----------


## lindr

Так мы далеко можем уйти, Египет Р-11 менял на Р-13 на нескольких типах, Югославы на МиГ-21М Р-13 ставили и.т.д.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот информация от нашего уважаемого партизана Мигариуса:



> Действительно был такой самолёт. Если быть точным, то назывался он МиГ-21ПФМО и стоял на нём Р-13-300. Вариант комплектации назывался БО. Система наведения "Лазурь" на нём не устанавливалась. Поставлялся на экспорт в одну из дружественных стран в 1968-1969 гг.

----------


## lindr

Мда. Плакала мечта о 50-ти модификациях  :Biggrin: 
Вот еще узнать в какую страну, может Ирак? Раз *Б*О

----------


## Migarius

> Вот еще узнать в какую страну, может Ирак? Раз *Б*О


Тепло :Smile:  Где-то в тех краях, но на другом континенте
Помимо комплектации БО и упомянутых выше А, Б, ВК, Д, Л и РФ, в дружественные нам страны также поступали самолёты МиГ-21 в комплектации Г, Т и К.

----------


## babcia131

> Помимо комплектации БО и упомянутых выше А, Б, ВК, Д, Л и РФ, в дружественные нам страны также поступали самолёты *МиГ-21 в комплектации Г, Т и К*.


*Migarius* -Будьте человеком - пожалуйста, объясните, что означают эти аббревиатуры  :Confused:

----------


## Migarius

> По сути СМТ, я по принятии на вооружение  тип15Т стал тип50


МиГ-21СМТ действительно первоначально шёл как тип 15Т, а уж потом он стал типом 50.

По поводу МиГ-21М, МиГ-21МФ и МиГ-21МТ уже надоело повторять, что это типы (или изделия, кому как угодно) 96, 96Ф и 96Т соответственно. Любителям подтверждений настоятельно рекомендую проштудировать хотя бы "Единый регламент технической эксплуатации №21". Издание четвёртое. Часть 1. Самолёт и двигатель. 1975 г.

К МиГ-21Ф я бы добавил помимо типа 72 ещё и изделие 65. Всё ж машина выпускалась серийно не только в Горьком. Да и МиГ-21 (Е-5) я бы тоже не упускал из виду. Какая никакая, а серия. Причем серийные номера у МиГ-21 и МиГ-21Ф (которые не тип 72) шли сплошняком без разделения и оба были изделиями 65.

МиГ-21РВ тоже почему-то забыт :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> Тепло Где-то в тех краях, но на другом континенте


Египет что-ли  :Rolleyes: , больше ничего на ум не приходит (с Алжиром правда в те годы была сложная ситуация с принадлежностью бортов)




> Migarius -Будьте человеком - пожалуйста, объясните, что означают эти аббревиатуры


Присоединяюсь к просьбе.

Начал выкладывать МиГ-21 Йеменского контракта, есть интересные экземпляры

- такой например: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

- или такой: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

kiba ПЛЗ положите спарки на место  :Rolleyes:  только одна встала сама куда надо.





> Причем серийные номера у МиГ-21 и МиГ-21Ф (которые не тип 72) шли сплошняком без разделения и оба были изделиями 65.





> МиГ-21РВ тоже почему-то забыт


Как говорят сейчас: это сильно (я про МиГ-21РВ)! 

Тбилиси я считал было выпущено всего 5 МиГ-21 (Е-5) в 1957 и 10 МиГ-21 (тип 65) в 1959 а тут еще и Ф нарисовался серийный.

----------


## FLOGGER

А что за МИГ-21 тип 65? Его можно увидеть где-то? (Я имею в виду фото).

----------


## lindr

> А что за МИГ-21 тип 65?


Это МиГ-21 с двигателем Р11-300 и МиГ-21Ф с двигателем Р11Ф-300 только другого завода, Тбилиси.

Вроде как он 12 Ф должен был выпустить в 1959, плюс два переоборудованных но по книге "История отечественной авиапромышленности. Серийное самолетостроение, 1910-2010 гг" указывается, что он выпустил в 1959 году всего 10 машин тип 65, не указывается Ф или простые.

----------


## lindr

Вернемся к нашим баранам, список вариант №...

 - МиГ-21 - Е-5
 - МиГ-21 - Е-6, "изделие 65"
 - МиГ-21Ф - Е-6, "изделие 72", "изделие 65"
 - МиГ-21Ф-13 - Е-6Т, "изделие 74"
 - МиГ-21Ф-13 - "S-106" лицензия ЧССР
 - МиГ-21FR - "S-106" лицензия ЧССР (фоторазведчик)
 - МиГ-21ПФ - Е-7, "изделие 76"
 - МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ - Е-7СПС, "изделие 94"
 - МиГ-21ПФМО - Е-7СПС, "изделие 94"
 - МиГ-21ПФЛ - "изделие 77ВК"
 - МиГ-21ФЛ (76ФЛ) - "изделие 76ФЛ"
 - МиГ-21ФЛ (77Б) - "изделие 77Б"
 - МиГ-21ФЛ (77Л) - "изделие 77Л"
 - МиГ-21ФЛ-plus (77Л) - "изделие 77Л"
 - МиГ-21Р - Е-7Р, "изделие 03", "изделие 94Р"
 - МиГ-21РФ - "изделие 94Р"
 - МиГ-21С - Е-7С, "изделие 95"
 - МиГ-21М - Е-7М, "изделие 96"
 - МиГ-21МТ - "изделие 96Т"
 - МиГ-21МФ - Е-7М, "изделие 96Ф", "изделие 63"
 - МиГ-21МФ-LORAP, "L-15M-LORAP"
 - МиГ-21СМ - Е-7СМ, "изделие 95М", "изделие 15"
 - МиГ-21СМТ - Е-7СМТ, "изделие15Т", "изделие 50"
 - МиГ-21М - "изделие 88"
 - МиГ-21бис (тип50-бис) - "изделие 50бис"
 - МиГ-21бис (тип75) - Е-7бис, "изделие 75"
 - МиГ-21У - Е-6У, "изделие 66"
 - МиГ-21УС - Е-6УС, "изделие 68"
 - МиГ-21УМ - Е-6УМ, "изделие 69"
 - МиГ-21 Lancer A
 - МиГ-21 Lancer B
 - МиГ-21 Lancer C
 - МиГ-21-93
 - МиГ-21бис UPG

МиГ-21РВ пока не добавил, поскольку ничего о нем не знаю, не номер типа, ни описания.

----------


## kiba

> kiba ПЛЗ положите спарки на место  только одна встала сама куда надо.


В третий раз уже пишу, чтобы нормально работала разбивка по заводам, необходимо добавить первые серийные экземпляры от каждого завода.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-21РВ пока не добавил, поскольку ничего о нем не знаю, не номер типа, ни описания.


Да, интересно, я тоже о нем впервые слышу.

----------


## FLOGGER

> "История отечественной авиапромышленности. Серийное самолетостроение, 1910-2010 гг"


А где такую книгу вы нашли? Я впервые слышу о ней. На Салоне тоже не видел.

----------


## lindr

> В третий раз уже пишу, чтобы нормально работала разбивка по заводам, необходимо добавить первые серийные экземпляры от каждого завода.


Первый раз тут прочитал :Frown: .

Что нужно вставить? 01665103 03-01, самый ранний известный. Его?

Ну добавил его в Базу, ничего не изменилось.

или вам нужна разбивка по сериям и заводам на каждый тип?

Могу написать постом ниже.

----------


## lindr

Сквозная нумерация была, но по группам, внутри завода и так перечисляю группы серийников.

 Завод №21 - ГАЗ

 - МиГ-21Ф (с 01-01)

 - МиГ-21Ф-13 (с 01-01)

 - МиГ-21ПФ (с 01-01), МиГ-21ФЛ(тип76ФЛ) (неизвестно где-то 24-я серия)

 - МиГ-21ПФС, МиГ-21ПФМ (с 01-01)

 - МиГ-21Р, МИГ-21РФ (с 01-01)

 - МиГ-21С (с 01-01)

 - МиГ-21СМ (с 01-01), МиГ-21СМТ (с 11 серии вперемешку с СМТ), МиГ-21бис(тип50бис) (с 17 серии вперемешку с СМТ) 

 - МиГ-21МФ (тип 63) (с 01-01)

 - МиГ-21бис (с 01-01)

 Завод №30- ММЗ ЗТ

 - МиГ-21Ф-13 (с 01-01)

 - МиГ-21ПФ (с 01-01), МиГ-21ПФЛ(тип77ВК) (18-й серии  вперемешку с ПФ ), МиГ-21ФЛ(Тип77Б) (с 23-01), МиГ-21ФЛ(Тип-77Л) (с 30-01), МиГ-21ФЛ+(Тип77Л) (с 30-01), МиГ-21ПФМ (с 40-01), МиГ-21У (с 01-16)

 - МиГ-21М (с 01-01), МиГ-21МТ (с 40-01), МиГ-21МФ (с 41-01), МиГ-21МФ-LORAP (с 01-01), МиГ-21М(Тип-88) (неизвестно)

 Завод №31- ТАМ

 - МиГ-21У (с 01-01), МиГ-21УС(неизвестно с 20-й серии?), МиГ-21УМ (до 55 серии вперемешку с УС, потом только УМ)

 Завод Aero

 - S-106 (с 01-01) , S-106FR (с 06-09 впремешку с S-106)

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где такую книгу вы нашли? Я впервые слышу о ней. На Салоне тоже не видел.


Валера, эта книга в сети есть!

Там написано, что 31 завод в 1957 изготовил 10 миг-21, а сдал 5. Куда еще пять делись?

----------


## FLOGGER

Так, может, их в 59-м году и использовали?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, эта книга в сети есть!


Да, все, я уже нашел и скачал. Вообще я не люблю читать, тем более книги, с экрана.

----------


## RA3DCS

> - ........ МиГ-21СМТ (с 11 серии вперемешку с СМТ),


в 11 серии был только один самолет, а серийно с 1601

----------


## lindr

Уважаемые форумчане! 

Как все-таки насчет таблицы  см пост Реестр МиГ-21 на http://russianplanes.net

Утверждаем список?

Надо же двигаться, я сегодня закончил список йеменского заказа на Украине, расписана предыстрория и судьба всех 24 бортов.

Интересные факты: 

- продажа МиГ-21бис из Болгарии не зафиксирована в реестре ОНН

- девять машин принадлежали Эфиопии, пришли на ремонт в 90-91 годах, а в 1998 Украина их реквизировала, текст постановления о бо этом был удален с сайта законод. актов Украины после моей первой публикации в 2012. Восемь машин были проданы Йемену в 2007, один сейчас предлагается Хорватии.

- в официальном списке http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=730564&page=193 две ошибки: 




> 10. 75034645 05.1975 1030 850/10
>  G015252003 9,90 607 400/10


на самом деле был продан 75080645, *номер двигателя тут и ГТД совпадает*, 




> зав.номер *75080645* з двигуном зав.номер *Г015252003*


75034645 вероятно тоже был куплен в Болгарии, возможно из двух бортов собрали один.




> 24. *75051147* 11,1977 1112 850/10
> *G62525044* 07.86 350 400/10


Правильный номер 75054147 -экс Болгарский борт. 


> зав.номер *75054147* з двигуном зав.номер *Г62525044*


- йеменцы возмущаются, что их *восемь* непоставленных машин отдают хорватам  :Mad: , однако они сами получили *восемь!*  :Biggrin:  экспроприированных эфиопских бортов. Ирония судьбы :Tongue: .

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемые форумчане! 
> Как все-таки насчет таблицы  см пост Реестр МиГ-21 на http://russianplanes.net
> Утверждаем список?


Думаю этот список можно оставить!

----------


## lindr

Kiba! Загляните в личку, пожалуйста, я положил в реестр наиболее ранние борта по заводам, подробности в ЛС.




> - S-106 (с 01-01) , S-106FR (с 06-09 впремешку с S-106)


Тут я наврал выпуск на Aero начался с 99! серии - машины 99-01 по 99-04. Потом была нулевая - статиспытания, 00-01 в реестр послал.

----------


## kiba

lindr, заводы по ходу переделал, остальным большими пунктами, упомянутыми в этой ветке и ЛС, займусь в выходные.
Сходу вопрос, тбилисские спарки УМ - у них серийных номеров нет - или они неизвестны? 
(вопросы будут глупыми, я к МиГ-21 и рядом не подходил, ничего про них не знаю, только если краем уха что-то слышал)

----------


## lindr

> Сходу вопрос, тбилисские спарки УМ - у них серийных номеров нет - или они неизвестны? 
>  (вопросы будут глупыми, я к МиГ-21 и рядом не подходил, ничего про них не знаю, только если краем уха что-то слышал)


Спасибо Вам, за все, что вы делаете!

Вопрос не глупый. Система номеров МиГ-21УМ ТАМ запутанная:

Сначала серии были прямые, потом ввели шифрование с пропуском номеров, причем использовались две разные системы, прямые номера этих спарок неизвестны

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
Код изделия
Код завода
Серия

31
Девятая
01-10
66-МиГ-21У
51
01-60



01-10
68-МиГ-21УС
51
01-54



01-10
69-МиГ-21УМ
51
21-80



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

31
Десятая
51
69-МиГ-21УМ
01-99, только нечетные
01, 06, 11, 16...96 через 5



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
*
Шифрономер

31
Одиннадцатая
51
69-МиГ-21УМ
99
Шифрономер





Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

P/S нет в базе: ВВС ЙАР (Сев. Йемен), ВВС ЙНДР (южный ), 

Добавьте Мадагаскар ВВС

----------


## RA3DCS

> *Migarius* -Будьте человеком - пожалуйста, объясните, что означают эти аббревиатуры


Нет ребята, пулемет я Вам не дам!!!!

----------


## babcia131

Саша -Не понимаю ? 
Что с "пулеметом" ? :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша -Не понимаю ? 
> Что с "пулеметом" ?


Юрек, это цитата из советского фильма "Белое солнце пустыни"
Касательно твоей просьбы к Мигариусу. Хорошие *вы* *ребята*, но *пулемета* *я* *вам* *не* *дам*:).

----------


## babcia131

Но в том смысле, что "не будет делиться сообщения " или  " настолько ценны сообщение "
Или, как говорят в Польше "знаю, но не скажу" :Smile:  ?

----------


## RA3DCS

Точно так!

----------


## lindr

Добавил самый ранний УМ без серийника* 516903001* http://russianplanes.net/reginfo/67790, естественно он попал не туда,  надо подравнять.

----------


## Sveto

Хммм 
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

На первый взгляд,нашел пару ошибок
МФ-LORAP(L-15M) только 22865-22868
В 1998 г. один МиГ-21М (б.н 22823) доработали в носитель системы LORAP. 
816,819,824 -обычные истребители МиГ-21М, уничтожены в 1999 году...

----------


## lindr

> На первый взгляд,нашел пару ошибок


Да Светозар, вы правы перечитал еще раз статью Александра Радича в журнале Арсенал 15.08.09

Само на авиону 22823 проведене су 1998 у заводу "Мост" преправке потребне за систем лорап , а преостала три коришћена су за тренажу пилота и као резерва за евентуальни губитак авиона извићачке платформе.

Перевод: только на самолете 22823 в 1998 были проведены доработки, необходимые для установки системы LORAP, о остальные три были использованы для тренировки пилотов и в качестве резерва на случай возможных потерь разведчиков.

Светозар, Вы знаете обстоятельства гибели 22816, 22819, 22824 в 1999 году? Они были уничтожены на земле при бомбардировке?

P.S. Добавил МиГ-21ПФЛ и МиГ-21У Вьетнама (всего 38 машин).

----------


## Sveto

Да конечно, уничтожены на земле (не било никаких гибели МиГ-21 в воздухе в 1999 году)

----------


## lindr

Светозар, а в каких годах сняли с вооружения ПФМ и Ф-13. 

Ф-13, которые достались боснякам были на базе хранения в Сараево?

ПФМ в 1991 году были в Пула оттуда в Тузлу, что потом? В Батайницу в апреле 1992?

----------


## Sveto

Ф-13 в 1980 году (Л-12)
ПФМ в 1994  году (Л-14)
Бошняки не имели Ф-13 (так называемая "Армия БиГ" не имела реактивной авиации).. музейный экспонат в Райловцу перекрасили ...

----------


## lindr

> Босняки не имели Ф-13 (так называемая "Армия БиГ" не имела реактивной авиации).. музейный экспонат в Райловцу перекрасили ...


У меня записано несколько бортов где они были в 1992 году?, записано, что часть порезана в 1998.

Они же оказались в Боснии, верно? Мне придется *формально* написать в реестре ВВС БиГ / на хранении (не пригоден к полетам). Нет такой вкладки собственность государства пока.


Прокомментируйте пожалуйста.

741511	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	517	22517, Сараево
741513	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	518	22518 117.ЛАП, Сараево, Сараево-Бутмир
741518	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	523	22523, Сараево, Райковач
741519	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	524	22524 117.ЛАП, Сараево
741623	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	528	22528, Сараево
741706	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	534	22534, Сараево, Райковач бн 001
741708	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	536	22536, Сараево
741709	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	537	22537 117.ЛАП, Сараево


МиГ-21Ф-13 служили в 204.ЛАП, 117.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП или еще где-то? В 185.ЛАП МиГ-21Ф-13 были?

----------


## Sveto

1. 204.ЛАП (ИАП) - (с 1962 -1968 года) авиабаза Батайница
2. 117.ЛАП - с 1967 авиабаза Плесо/Загреб (бывший мой город ;) и с 1968 -1971 года авиабаза Жельава/Бихач (мой родной город, или бывший мой :) 
3. 83. ЛАП - авиабаза Петровец (Скопье) с 1971-1979.
Общее количество 41 , борт номера 22501-22541

О вашем списке.. "Райковач" это Райловац ,там било авиационное техническое училище ЮНА ...кладбище самолетов ..можно нарисовать что угодно за 30 секунд .. так и "бн 001" :)




> Мне придется *формально* написать в реестре ВВС БиГ / на хранении (не пригоден к полетам).


Правда в том, что самолет никогда не был в реестре "ВВС БИГ" 
Вот еще один пример Ф-86Д (Загреб ,Хорватия. ВВС Хорватии ? Конечно нет ) 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/25063579@N08/3248857424

----------


## lindr

> О вашем списке.. "Райковач" это Райловац ,там било авиационное техническое училище ЮНА ...кладбище самолетов ..можно нарисовать что угодно за 30 секунд .. так и "бн 001" :)


Спасибо, значит база хранения и разделки. 

Значит пишу: *с 1980 года на хранении Сараево-Бутмир, с апреля 1992 собственность правительства БиГ в 1995-1998 порезаны*.

По типам (все заводские и бортовые номера у меня есть, но не ясна точная судьба многих самолетов)

С Ф-13 спасибо!

ПФМ: Батайница->Желява(1971)->Пула(1983)->Дубраве(1991)-?

М,МФ: Батайница->Слатина(1979)->Батайница(1999)




> 3. 83. ЛАП - авиабаза Петровец (Скопье) с 1971-1979.


Разве 14.09.1972 он не перебазировался в Слатину?

----------


## Sveto

> По типам (все заводские и бортовые номера у меня есть, но не ясна точная судьба многих самолетов)


Постепенно, будем решать  :Biggrin: 

"на хранении" строго говоря это только с 1979-1981 .. потом списание средств ..памятники,учения юных техников и тд.

да 1972-1979 были в а. Слатина (Приштина)

По другим вопросам-позже ,работы  много , времени мало  :Redface:

----------


## kiba

> - МиГ-21Ф-13 - Е-6Т, "изделие 74"
> *- МиГ-21Ф-13 -  "S-106" лицензия ЧССР*


Это разные модификации?




> - МиГ-21FR - "S-106" лицензия ЧССР (фоторазведчик)


Добавил.




> - МиГ-21ФЛ (77Л) - "изделие 77Л"
> - МиГ-21ФЛ-plus (77Л) - "изделие 77Л"


Добавил.




> - МиГ-21М - "изделие 88"


Добавил.




> - МиГ-21 - Е-5


Добавил пока в одну кучу с прототипами.




> P/S нет в базе: ВВС ЙАР (Сев. Йемен), ВВС ЙНДР (южный),


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация (1977-1990) добавил.




> Мадагаскар ВВС


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## lindr

> - МиГ-21Ф-13 - Е-6Т, "изделие 74"
> - МиГ-21Ф-13 - "S-106" лицензия ЧССР


ЧССР делала их сама, потому разные. Есть также конструктивные отличия. По той же причине разделяют наши МиГ-15бис, МиГ-17 МиГ-15 УТИ и CS-102, S-102, и польские Lim-1, Lim-2, Lim-5 итд

F-7A для Албании тоже копия МиГ-21Ф-13, но считается отдельным типом (у меня однако есть мнение что их собирали из 12 комплектов МиГ-21Ф-13, что отправили в КНР в 1961-1962)




> Добавил пока в одну кучу с прототипами.


Это не прототип.




> Сообщение от lindr  
> Мадагаскар ВВС


Флаг *Молдавии* прикрепили.

----------


## lindr

Е-5 не прототип, а первая серийная модификация.

- МиГ-21 - Е-5

а это вторая серийная модификация:

- МиГ-21 - Е-6, "изделие 65"

МиГ-21Ф - соответственно только *третья*


МиГ-21М(96) написали зря, гораздо лучше так

МиГ-21М

МиГ-21М (тип-88)

----------


## lindr

Kiba! Хотел Вам написать ЛС, но Вы похоже все равно их не читаете.

Я понимаю, что Вы на буднях как и большинство сильно заняты. 

Однако очень трудно общаться обращаясь в пустоту. 

Я написал предыдущий пост практически персонально Вам и жду на него ответа уже несколько дней. Сегодня Вы заходили на сайт в 10-45 и 15-22. Неужели Вам трудно выделить немного времени написать хотя бы короткий ответ, например: " я не буду править список, потому что не согласен с Вами" или "я внесу изменения в течении недели".

На данный момент внесено 300 бортов, достоверных заводских номеров у меня порядка 5000. 

В данный момент я вношу в основном информацию о заводских номерах каких нет в большинстве изданий по МиГ-21, увы пока я вынужден констатировать весьма слабый интерес к теме. 

По Югославским ВВС у меня сформирован список вырезок из сообщений о катастрофах и авариях, большинство так и не привязаны к номеру. Все еще надеюсь на помощь в этом вопросе. Список вложен в текстовом файле, сначала аварии, потом катастрофы.

----------


## AndyM

> По Югославским ВВС у меня сформирован список вырезок из сообщений о катастрофах и авариях, большинство так и не привязаны к номеру. Все еще надеюсь на помощь в этом вопросе. Список вложен в текстовом файле, сначала аварии, потом катастрофы.


16.08.1984.   MiG-21M   228??   Coralic Semsudin, kapetan I klase 	 Pristina
>> MiG-21bis 17128

----------


## lindr

Да, правильно это Желява(Бихач) а не Слатина (Приштина), этот уже внес утром.

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Сегодня внес все 17101-17171 с более-менее известной судьбой, потом остальные (75049319-17105, 75049374-17106... и.т.д.) по ним нет нормальных данных.

----------


## lindr

Подкинул очередную партию Югославских МиГ-ов

Есть мысль о этой аварии (столкновение в воздухе?)

25.10.1981.   MiG-21MF   2286?   Dukic Milan, kapetan
25.10.1981.   MiG-21MF   2286?   Ristic Zoran, porucnik

Думаю это машины 22869 их 22870 ЕМНИП в 1983 их уже в Приштине не было.

969907	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22869	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП
969908	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22870	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП

Есть у кого информация о проишествии?

----------


## APKAH

> увы пока я вынужден констатировать весьма слабый интерес к теме.


Взялись вы за сложную, многогранную тему, но очень интересную. Слежу за вашими обновлениями в реестре RP - забить 378 записей, за две недели - это серьёзный Труд!  :Smile: 

Возможно вам будет интересно - пару лет назад наткнулся на кладезь информации о самолётах ВВС Польши. В данных также присутствует информация из формуляров, с точными датами передачи Миг-21 в строевые части, датами поставки, списания, передачи в другие страны и т.д. - очень полезно для понимания эксплуатации данного типа. Правда всё на польском, но в этом может помочь словарь.

Миг-21Ф-13
Миг-21ПФ
Миг-21М
Миг-21МФ
Миг-21Р
Миг-21БИС
Миг-21 спарки

----------


## lindr

> Возможно вам будет интересно - пару лет назад наткнулся на кладезь информации о самолётах ВВС Польши.


С этим сайтом я работаю в плане сбора информации с 2009 года, но на мой взгляд *valka.cz* куда полнее, потому с ЧССР почти нет проблем. У поляков увы много былых пятен, по ПФМ например.

----------


## CRC

> . У поляков увы много былых пятен, по ПФМ например.


Military Database - Scramble

----------


## lindr

> Military Database - Scramble


Со Scramble я тоже давно сотрудничаю  :Wink: , заводские номера Польских ПФМ у меня есть, я ищу *подробное* описание службы.

----------


## CRC

> Со Scramble я тоже давно сотрудничаю , заводские номера Польских ПФМ у меня есть, я ищу *подробное* описание службы.


Это ты подождешь несколько лет целых израсходуются книга о польский Миг-21, издательства Аэромаx   :Tongue:

----------


## lindr

Сейчас ковыряю хорватские МиГи, есть вопрос к форумчанам: надо ли просить ввести в реестр еще две три модификации 

МиГ-21бисД, МиГ-21УМД, МиГ-21МФН?

Лично я *за*.

Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение, уважаемые форумчане ,в документах поставок все эти типы официально существуют.

P.S. Примечательная история у машины 118  :Smile: 

http://russianplanes.net/reginfo/69215

----------


## FLOGGER

> в документах поставок все эти типы официально существуют.


Я думал, что МФН это МФ доработанный чехами под некоторые стандарты НАТО. Да и УМД тоже.

----------


## APKAH

> МиГ-21бисД, МиГ-21УМД, МиГ-21МФН? Лично я *за*.
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение, уважаемые форумчане ,в документах поставок все эти типы официально существуют.


Впервые слышу данные модификации...А что за документы поставок? Откуда и куда их могли поставлять..?

Уверен что не стоит их вносить в определение модификаций Миг-21 для фотографий. Это лишний геморрой для пользователей. А вот в реестре, в карточке конкретного самолёта указать можно, что изначально был Миг-21УМ ВВС Югославии, далее ВВС Хорватии, в таком то году доработан до уровня УМД и т.д.

----------


## lindr

> Впервые слышу данные модификации...


Сочуствую Вам  :Wink: 




> Уверен что не стоит их вносить в определение модификаций Миг-21 для фотографий. Это лишний геморрой для пользователей.


в чем герроморой-то? все бисД и УМД и МФН известны, я смотрел список работ на машинах от аэростар, там много работы, это действительно модификация.




> был Миг-21УМ ВВС Югославии, далее ВВС Хорватии


*Не было такого*, все УМ экс СССР. *Не один из трех угнанных бис до бисД* не дожил, два сбили, один списали в 2004, в реестре все есть.




> Впервые слышу данные модификации...А что за документы поставок?


На ремонт Украинский, в реестре все есть уже по 2103 году.

1.ТВП. Літак МіГ21 УМД - 1шт., завод. № 516951031, (борт.номер-166), з авіаційним двигуном Р13-300, завод. №Г73695052, масою літака порожнього обладнанного -5460кг, авіаційного двигуна -1608,96кг, разом - 7068,96кг. Постачається без штатного о

1.ТВП. Літак МіГ21 УМД - 1шт., завод. № 516987091, (борт.номер-167), з авіаційним двигуном Р13-300, завод. №Г84695390., масою літака порожнього обладнанного -5460кг, авіаційного двигуна -1614,96кг, разом - 7074,96кг. Постачається без штатного

1.ТВП. Літак МіГ21 УМД - 1шт., завод. № 516969001, (борт.номер-164) з авіаційним двигуном Р13-300, завод. №Г51495153, масою літака порожнього обладнанного -5460кг, авіаційного двигуна -1665,96кг, разом - 7125,96кг. Постачається без штатного оз

1.ТВП. Літак МіГ21 УМД - 1шт., завод. № 516911036, (борт.номер-165), з авіаційним двигуном Р13-300, завод. №Г04195038, масою літака порожнього обладнанного -5460кг, авіаційного двигуна -1611,46кг, разом - 7071,46кг. Постачається без штатного о

УМД все туда ушли, *не УМД : 160 и 162* под нож или памятник, их ремонт крайний был в 1990-91 годах *163* - памятник с 12.09.2014, *161* не знаю, хранится где-то

1.ТВП. Літак МіГ21 БИСД - 1шт., завод. № 75092923, (борт.номер-117), з авіаційним двигуном Р25-300, завод. №Г015252002, масою літака порожнього обладнанного -5460кг, загальною вагою разом з авіаційним двигуном Р25-300 - 7337,04кг. Постачає

1.ТВП. Літак МіГ21 БИС -1шт., завод. № 75092905, (борт.номер-118), з авіаційним двигуном Р25-300, завод. №Г13525150, масою літака порожнього обладнанного -5460кг, загальною вагою разом з авіаційним двигуном Р25-300 -7331,04кг. Постачається




> Я думал, что МФН это МФ доработанный чехами под некоторые стандарты НАТО. Да и УМД тоже.


И что? доработка же была, по отличиям бисД тут

http://vajled.com/wsm/index.php?topic=3763.0

----------


## APKAH

> в чем герроморой-то?


Представьте как авиалюбителю придётся напрячься что-бы правильно определить модификацию сфотографированного Миг-21. Не многовато ли?

Я к тому что слишком заумно и много выбора для пользователей. К примеру Ми-8МТ с сотней модификаций на RP остаётся Ми-8МТ. Если бы там разбили даже на Ми-8МТВ, Ми-8МТВ-1, Ми-8МТВ-2, Ми-8МТВ-5, Ми-8МТБ и т.д. - был бы бардак с модификациями. И пришлось бы также как мне по всем фотографиям Су-27 и Су-30 исправлять и правильно вносить модификацию.

К примеру по фотографиям Су-27 на RP я хочу вообще свести в одну модификацию Су-27 (10С) и Су-27П (10П) - для удобства пользователей и минимизирования будущих ошибок фотографов в определении - так как точно определить модификацию зачастую визуально нельзя даже для специалиста, это под силу лишь реестроведам исходя из бортовых номеров или особенностей производственных серий.




> На ремонт Украинский, в реестре все есть уже по 2103 году.


Встречались мне удивительные модификации в ГТД, что-то типа Су-30УБМ3 или Су-24УБ или как то по другому, точно не помню - но тут всё понятно, таможенники не разбираются, как им указали, так и напишут. То есть упоминание перечисленных модификаций в таможенных декларациях официальным документальным подтверждением считать не стоит.




> И что? доработка же была, по отличиям бисД тут


Ну хотя бы Миг-21бисД можно визуально отличить, уже плюс. Кстати все эти доработанные УМД, бисД и МФН дорабатывались с согласия фирмы "МиГ" или в обход?

----------


## lindr

> Представьте как авиалюбителю придётся напрячься что-бы правильно определить модификацию сфотографированного Миг-21. Не многовато ли?


они этим не заморачиваются, пишут - "...модификацию пусть правильно укажут модераторы". 

Увы с ними тоже есть проблемы, не могут отличить Ил-28Р от Ил-28Б, Ил-28РТ, Ил-28РТР  :Wink: 

Шутка, визуально их не отличишь, хотя машины по назначению *совсем разные*, по зав. номеру можно или надо очень хорошо состав оборудования знать.

*Собственно говоря реестры для этого и создаются*, чтобы присланное фото быстро пробить по базе, с этим может справится и не эксперт в области модификаций.




> Су-30УБМ3 или Су-24УБ


хм не встречал  :Confused:

----------


## Sveto

> изначально был Миг-21УМ ВВС Югославии, далее ВВС Хорватии, в таком то году доработан до уровня УМД и т.д.


Такого никогда не было :)

----------


## Sveto

> Примечательная история у машины 118


не единичный случай,там киргизских много

"	МиГ-21МФ-LORAP	964806	048-06	1971	 22823 / 823  ...  http://russianplanes.net/regsearch/?...ephotos=&date=   "

МиГ-21М-LORAP

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21М-LORAP


Хмм. я у Александра Радича читал, что при ремонте ММ-14(Р-11Ф2С) часто заменяли на ММ-16(Р-13). 

Правильно ли я понял?





> не единичный случай,там киргизских много


Я не это имел ввиду, русские специалисты самолет списали, а украинские чинят.

----------


## lindr

"..Тяжким трудом, постом и молитвами" забил в базу все 261 борт Югославских ВВС, увы судьба многих машин для меня все еще неизвестна.

Радостное известие- перешагнули за *500*, 5% реестра худо бедно есть. 

Исходя из числа моих записей надеюсь что перенос моих наработок по МиГ-21 в базу займет *не более полугода*.

----------


## RA3DCS

> "..Тяжким трудом, постом и молитвами" забил в базу все 261 борт Югославских ВВС, увы судьба многих машин для меня все еще неизвестна.
> .


Все тоже самое но про советские МиГ-21 и Вам можно было бы поставить прижизненный памятник!
Буржуйские МиГ-21 конечно интересны, но не так!!!!

----------


## lindr

> Все тоже самое но про советские МиГ-21 и Вам можно было бы поставить прижизненный памятник!
>  Буржуйские МиГ-21 конечно интересны, но не так!!!!


Да я уже не первый год год жду когда сбегутся люди и начнут забрасывать меня информацией о зав номерах наших ВВС  :Rolleyes: 

А архивы с 1965 года по 2014 все еще засекречены. Потому берем то, что есть.

----------


## lindr

06.08.63 в Катастрофе был потерян МиГ-21Ф-13 для ВВС ГДР, по дате я нашел фамилию летчика и внес в реестр.

Мемориал испытателей ( СССР (1960-1969))

Однако есть еще катастрофа 29.09.1963, Степанов, нужно узнать точное место.

В зав. номерах есть в принципе дыра под это проишествие. 

740810	Ф-13	№30			1963

----------


## Sveto

> "..Тяжким трудом, постом и молитвами" забил в базу все 261 борт Югославских ВВС, увы судьба многих машин для меня все еще неизвестна.





> "..Тяжким трудом, постом и молитвами" забил в базу все 261 борт Югославских ВВС, увы судьба многих машин для меня все еще неизвестна.


+  8 экс иракских МиГ-21бис (3 выполнили боевые полеты)

 П.С. Если самолет находится в документах югославских ВВС как МиГ-21M ,вы должны то уважать :)

----------


## lindr

> + 8 экс иракских МиГ-21бис (3 выполнили боевые полеты)


5 я знаю

75044845	бис-САУ	№21	28	??	1977	Ирак	21168	Сербия
75064888	бис-САУ	№21	40	??	1978	Ирак		Сербия
75070204	бис-САУ	№21	44	??	1979	Ирак	21198	Сербия
75071395	бис-САУ	№21	44?		1979	Ирак	21204	Сербия
75071709	бис-САУ	№21	44?		1979	Ирак	21206	Сербия


о них потом, ЕМНИП летали 21168 21198 21204 21206, в соответствии бортовых заводским не сильно уверен.

Хм.. насколько я помню Ирак требует их возвращения. 

А вот про боевые вылеты и оставшиеся три было бы интересно послушать.





> Если самолет находится в документах югославской ВВС как МиГ-21M ,вы должны то уважать :)


Нет, не должен и объясню почему.

Есть три различных понятия о типе.

Тип по документации при выпуске, тип по фактической комплектации, тип по документам страны эксплуатанта.

Например, как выяснили на польских *МиГ-21МФ* стоял двигатель Р-11Ф2СК, по факту это были *МиГ-21М*, но по документам эксплуатанта *МиГ-21МФ*, в Югославии такие машины были бы *МиГ-21М*, как 22822-22825, которые по нашим документам должны быть *МиГ-21МФ* (пошел с 40-й серии).

Еще хуже со Вьетнамом и Румынией у них

Румыния МиГ-21ПФ = Mig-21RFM, МиГ-21ПФМ = MiG-21RFMM, Вьетнам МиГ-21ПФМ=MiG-21F-94, МиГ-21МФ=MiG-21F-96.  :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

не совсем согласен с Вами.. к примеру  "МиГ-21М (96)	963015	борт номер 204 "
какой "борт номер 204" ? это памятник 204. авиабригады , борт номер самолета - 22813 это всегда было так, даже сегодня .. (поэтому говорю вам - документы важны)

----------


## lindr

> не совсем согласен с Вами.. к примеру "МиГ-21М (96) 963015 борт номер 204 "


Откройте вкладку ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Вы увидите *все* номера самолета за историю.

В общем списке ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация отображается *последний* номер, нанесенный на борт, даже если он *поддельный* таковы правила этого сайта, это нужно пользователям и модераторам для идентификации фотоснимка.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Есть три различных понятия о типе.


Тип один. Тот, который присвоил завод-изготовитель.



> Тип по документации при выпуске,


Вот о нем я и говорю.



> тип по фактической комплектации,


Фактическая комплектация укзана в формуляре. А тип написан на его обложке.



> тип по документам страны эксплуатанта.


Я считаю, это вообще не колышет. Они могут назвать его как угодно, что, собственно, мы и имеем.
Могу привести примеры из своей практики по в-там. Если он был от рождения МТ, то что ты на него не поставь, в т. ч. и другую СУ, он все равно останется МТ. А уж там всякие GPS-ки, RDR-ы и прочее добро вообще никак не влияют. Будет запись в ф-ре о выполнении бюллетеня и пр. доработок, и все. *Тип останется*

----------


## lindr

> Я считаю, это вообще не колышет. Они могут назвать его как угодно, что, собственно, мы и имеем.


Собственно это я говорил выше




> Фактическая комплектация укзана в формуляре. А тип написан на его обложке.


Да, но мы разбирали примеры когда на МФ ставили движок, соответствующий М. То есть *по факту* это Миг-21М.

И наоборот МиГ-21М с Р-13 *по факту МФ*.




> А уж там всякие GPS-ки, RDR-ы и прочее добро вообще никак не влияют. Будет запись в ф-ре о выполнении бюллетеня и пр. доработок, и все. Тип останется.


все не так просто, возьмем к примеру финский Миг-21Ф-13(Ф-12), переделанный в фоторазведчик. У него нет вооружения, убран прицел и стоят фотокамеры. По факту он не уже не Ф-13 а отдельная модификация.

А если следовать вашей логике нужно упразднить МиГ-23МЛД, Ил-38SD, Lancer-ы и.т.д. - это неверный подход.

Верной подход на мой взгляд считать отдельной модификацией то, что серьезно влияет на боевое применение машины, например если истребитель превращается в невооруженный фоторазведчик - это извините другой тип.

----------


## Migarius

> 06.08.63 в Катастрофе был потерян МиГ-21Ф-13 для ВВС ГДР, по дате я нашел фамилию летчика и внес в реестр.
> 
> Мемориал испытателей ( СССР (1960-1969))
> 
> Однако есть еще катастрофа 29.09.1963, Степанов, нужно узнать точное место.
> 
> В зав. номерах есть в принципе дыра под это проишествие. 
> 
> 740810	Ф-13	№30			1963


МиГ-21Ф-13 №743000903 был изготовлен 25 июля 1963 г. и потерпел катастрофу 6 августа 1963 г. во время доводки заводом №30. Самолёт был принят по сборке, но из-за катастрофы, в которой погиб лётчик-испытатель 4-го класса Алексей Николаевич Рыбаков, стать принятым по бою ему было не суждено и в число выпущенных самолётов его не включили, а с остатка по сборке сняли. Налёт машины составил всего 53 минуты. Так что утверждение, что он кому-то там принадлежал, и где-то там летал, помимо завода №30 полное фуфло. Завод №30 никогда не принадлежал Восточной Германии, которая числится в реестре крайним эксплуатантом указанной машины аж в 1967 г.. :Tongue: 
А что у нас МиГ-21Ф-13 только 30-й завод выпускал? 21-й уже не в счёт? Самолёт, на которой погиб 29 сентября 1963 г. полковник Степанов на аэродроме Чкаловская Вы найдёте в горьковских машинах 6-й серии, там наверняка дыра есть. :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> А что у нас МиГ-21Ф-13 только 30-й завод выпускал? 21-й уже не в счёт? Самолёт, на которой погиб 29 сентября 1963 г. полковник Степанов на аэродроме Чкаловская Вы найдёте в горьковских машинах 6-й серии, там наверняка дыра есть.


Спасибо ну вот и славно, что все разъяснилось а 1967 это мой косяк, когда вбивал. 

А по принадлежности это информация от реестрологов ГДР, они собственно и написали " *предназначался для ГДР, но разбился при сдаче*", что я и воспроизвел.




> А что у нас МиГ-21Ф-13 только 30-й завод выпускал?


Ну летом 1963 уже не выпускал, я то искал новый борт с неизвестной судьбой а не ранее выпущенный.




> там наверняка дыра есть


Еще какая  :Frown: 




> Алексей Николаевич Рыбаков


Стоп! А тут он Рыбаков *Анатолий* Николаевич, ошиблись что-ли?

http://www.testpilot.ru/base/2010/06/rybakov-a-n/

----------


## RA3DCS

> Стоп! А тут он Рыбаков *Анатолий* Николаевич, ошиблись что-ли?
> 
> Рыбаков Анатолий Николаевич | Энциклопедия испытателей


В комментариях написано, что его Алексей звали!

----------


## lindr

Понятно... не читают они комментарии.


> В комментариях написано, что его Алексей звали!


Я честно говоря тоже не заглянул туда.

----------


## Sveto

> Тип один. Тот, который присвоил завод-изготовитель.


в данном случае “тип по документам страны эксплуатанта  =  „тип по документации при выпуске” 
Если самолет был приобретен как МиГ-21М , он сохранил название до конца, независимо от модификаций
МиГ-21М-LORAP - это не военное обозначение , в документах югославских ВВС он „МиГ- 21М с контейнером «Л»
Два МиГ-21 бис (б/н 17407 и 17409) Сербия модернизировала  в вариант «бисР», установив из-за несовместимости с системой LORAP более скромную фотоаппаратуру, размещенную внутри доработанного подфюзеляжного контейнера: РП-В-Д (Reccoinsanse Pod Vinten –Daylight(Dnevno)).Но в документации сербских ВВС  они остались просто МиГ-21бис

У вас есть документы из архивов ОКБ Микояна или ЦАМО на заданную тему?

----------


## lindr

> Два МиГ-21 бис (б/н 17407 и 17409) Сербия модернизировала в вариант «бисР», установив из-за несовместимости с системой LORAP более скромную фотоаппаратуру, размещенную внутри доработанного подфюзеляжного контейнера: РП-В-Д (Reccoinsanse Pod Vinten –Daylight(Dnevno)).Но в документации сербских ВВС они остались просто МиГ-21бис


Об этом я в курсе, LORAP потребляет чертову уйму электроэнергии, почему собственно и РЛС на МФ отключали, бис-ы я не трогал, как вы на верно видели.




> МиГ-21М-LORAP


И это мне известно, и то что МиГ-21МФ-LORAP оставались в документах как L-15M.




> он сохранил название до конца, независимо от модификаций


Есть многочисленные примеры *обратной* ситуации.

МиГ-23 (23-12А) с заводским обозначением МиГ-23МЛА(Э,Экспортный) в 1982 году ушли в Сирию как *МиГ-23МЛ*, затем он был переделан в 23-22, заводское обозначение МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2, эксплуатационное у него стало *МиГ-23МЛД*, под этим обозначением они летают и проходили ремонт в Краснодаре.

Ливия и Болгария получили 23-22 прямо с завода, обоим странам по нашим документам продали *МиГ-23МЛД*(Экспортный), в Болгарии он эксплуатировался под обозначением *МиГ-23МЛД*, в Ливии *МиГ-23МЛ*.

Принципиальных отличий между Сирийскими, Ливийскими, Болгарскими машинами нет, это все *один* тип. У Сирийцев правда добавлены еще дополнительные БВП, но это не существенно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А если следовать вашей логике нужно упразднить МиГ-23МЛД, Ил-38SD, Lancer-ы и.т.д. - это неверный подход.


А что, МЛД с завода не выпускались? Что касается Ил-38СД, то, скорее всего, по формуляру он останется Ил-38. Лансеры - тоже "самопал", выходили они как М или МФ. Кстати, заметьте, я не нигде не предлагал "упразднить" типы. Но, если вам хочется делать так, как вам хочется, то я не против, ради бога. "Дорогу осилит идущий" и "Хозяин - барин". :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> А что, МЛД с завода не выпускались?


Наши ВВС-ные (23-18) *нет*. Выпускали МиГ-23МЛД(Э) 23-22, 66 штук. 




> Лансеры - тоже "самопал",


На самом деле наши специалисты в программе участвовали. Мой отец участвовал, хотя он к МиГ отношения не имел. И скорее всего без участия МиГ в какой-то форме не обошлось, израильтяне в 1992-93 по этой программе хорошо платили.

----------


## RA3DCS

> , заводское обозначение МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2, эксплуатационное у него стало *МиГ-23МЛД*, .


Да не заводское этообозначение! На заводах их так никогда не называли, там пользуются ипользовались индексами (23-12, -14, -18,-19), буквы присваивали в ВС СССР. А ут мы имеем факт искусственного натягивания на экспортную модификацию «нашего» обозначения.

----------


## Sveto

> МиГ-23 (23-12А) с заводским обозначением МиГ-23МЛА(Э,Экспортный) в 1982 году ушли в Сирию как *МиГ-23МЛ*, затем он был переделан в 23-22, заводское обозначение МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2, эксплуатационное у него стало *МиГ-23МЛД*, под этим обозначением они летают и проходили ремонт в Краснодаре.


Вот то, что меня интересует: 



> 2960325056 МЛА №30 Ирак 23269 17530 музей авиации Югославии


По нашей документации, согласованной с иракцами,  это ML.
У вас есть официальные документы производителя при выпуске самолета 2960325056 ?

----------


## lindr

> По нашей документации, согласованной с иракцами, это ML.
>  У вас есть официальные документы производителя при выпуске самолета 2960325056 ?


В *документах на поставку* писали *МЛ*, а в отчетах МАПО по выпуску писали 141 МиГ-23МЛ(23-12) (1975-78) и 1100 МиГ-23*МЛА*(23-12А).

Я перебирая заводские номера насчитал потенциально 1153 МЛА, в серийных номерах с 104-19 по 180-21 - минус не менее 5 МЛ внутри, ваша машина имела номер *175-30*. Но там могли быть еще МЛ, потому цифра в 1100 машин указана верно.

По факту 90% машин, которые эксплуатировались под обозначением МЛ, на самом деле имеют обозначение МЛА. Вызвано это тем, что "настоящих" МЛ были выпущено очень мало и при передаче решили не заморачиваться и не писать "А", различия же между 23-12 и 23-12А в БРЭО существенные.

Только с появлением МЛА в середине 1978 года прекратили выпуск МиГ-23М, т.к. наконец появилась модель с лучшими характеристиками.

----------


## RA3DCS

> По факту 90% машин, которые эксплуатировались под обозначением МЛ, на самом деле имеют обозначение МЛА..


Сколько уже прошу покажите хоть один документ с обозначением МиГ-23МЛА! Кроме утверждения что они были и отчетов МАПО которые никто не видел!

----------


## lindr

> Сколько уже прошу покажите хоть один документ с обозначением МиГ-23МЛА! Кроме утверждения что они были и отчетов МАПО которые никто не видел!


Александр я не собираюсь Вам лично ничего доказывать, спор о том как *правильно* называется тот или иной самолет на мой взгляд пустая трата времени.

Я Вам уже писал что у меня документация на ППС 2КН-К и ППС КНН, описания сильно отличаются и предназначены для разных машин Ту-142МК и Ту-142МЗ, однако в тексте написано *Ту-142М*, во время СССР документ имел гриф СС, это не туалетная бумажка, но тот кто читал понимал о какой конкретно модификации идет речь. Тех из нас, кто работал по ней такое несоответствие никак не смущало. Ваша битва с остервенением за "правильное название" вызвала бы у них как и у меня недоумение.

Хотите называть 23-12А МЛ? Да ради бога, а я буду называть МЛА и мы оба будем правы.

Изделие 23-12А имеет еще два "правильных" названия МиГ-23МЛА и МиГ-23МЛ, можно употреблять любое из трех на выбор.

Изделие ВПМК  имеет еще два "правильных" названия Ту-142МК и Ту-142М, можно употреблять любое из трех на выбор.

Изделие ВПМЗ  имеет еще два "правильных" названия Ту-142МЗ и Ту-142М, можно употреблять любое из трех на выбор.

Изделие 45.03  имеет еще два "правильных" названия Ту-22МЗ и Ту-22М, можно употреблять любое из трех на выбор.

Это не хорошо и не плохо, просто примите это как факт и все.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр я не собираюсь Вам лично ничего доказывать, .


Да не прошу я Вас ничего мне доказывать. Наши с Вами позициипо этому вопросу давно определены. Я просил уважаемое сообщество, которое посещает наш форум, показать вырезку из документа с обозначением МиГ-23МЛА, если такой документ имеется. Если такое обозначение действительно было, должно оно быть отражено в каком либо конструкторском или руководящем документе. Недумаю, что МиГ-23МЛ был настолько секретен, что даже войсковое обозначение этой машины секретили.

----------


## lindr

давайте вернемся к нашим баранам.

У Гордона записан, цвет номера синий, именно в этом году МФ получал 234-й ГвИАП и номера были синие. Может кто-то  что-либо сказать по этому номеру?

964411	МФ	№30			07.71	СССР

----------


## lindr

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Не хватает ВВС Гвинеи, ВВС Гвинеи-Бисау.

----------


## andrew_78

> Просьба комментировать и исправлять данные этого реестра по мере заполнения. 
> ...
> Заполнятся реестр будет очееееень медленно .
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Возможно пригодится:
Mikoyan-Gurevitch MiG-21 Fishbed/Mongol

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, но этот сайт тоже мне тоже давно известен, что хорошо там есть некоторые эксклюзивные самолеты, но есть и ошибки.

----------


## lindr

Выгрузил финнов, приступил к Чехо-словакам, интересные борта *269901-269904* предсерийные (99-я условная серия) собраны из готовых комплектов, изготовленных в Горьком в *1961* году, интересно, удастся-ли найти их ГАЗ-овские заводские номера? :Confused: .

----------


## GK21

> давайте вернемся к нашим баранам.
> 
> У Гордона записан, цвет номера синий, именно в этом году МФ получал 234-й ГвИАП и номера были синие. Может кто-то  что-либо сказать по этому номеру?
> 
> 964411	МФ	№30			07.71	СССР


По этой модификации могу Вам сообщить, что кроме б/н *"30"* (голубой с черной окантовкой) доподлинно известны еще несколько номеров МиГ-21МФ 234-го ГИАП: *"26", "28", "29", "32".* Все они состояли на вооружении 3-й АЭ и в начале сентября 1971 г. принимали участие в первом зарубежном дружественном визите советской летной делегации во главе с маршалом Кутаховым П.С. во Францию (авиабаза Реймс).
В визите принимало участи 6 самолетов (шестой - вероятнее всего *"31*"). Самолет с б/н "30" во время этого визита принадлежал командиру и ведущему группы бывшему командиру полка полковнику Медведеву В.И.

На приведенном ниже фото - этот самый борт собственной "персоной" на авиабазе Реймс 6 сентября 1971 г. Справа от него - борт"29" первого ведомого.

----------


## lindr

Номером №30 отмечен завод ММЗ, бортовой 964411 видимо был 28, но не факт заводские шестерки могли быть 964410-964415, т.к.далее должна быть поставка МФ в Ирак 4501- 4515, 4601 16 машин - один squadron перевооружили, однако часть этих 16 может быть из диапазона 4609-4615, но это выбивается  из известных сроков поставки, далее 47-48 серии Алжир и Югославия (последние пришли уже в 01.1972), 4602-4608 Венгрия.

----------


## lindr

Есть проблема дублирующие заводские номера. 
 760602-760615 760701-760714 ПФ ММЗ и Аэро Прага, самолеты разные, номерные системы разные, а зав. номер одинаковый.
Случайно совпало.

Можно конечно на ММЗ полный номер написать, но такая запись будет непривычной для многих.

Кроме того куча фото прикреплено на "короткий" номер, их менять... задолбишься.

----------


## lindr

Закончил вносить данные по S-106(МиГ-21Ф-13, МиГ-21FR) чешского производства.

Сейчас в базе 700+ машин, продолжаем движение...

----------


## andrew_78

> Спасибо, но этот сайт тоже мне тоже давно известен, что хорошо там есть некоторые эксклюзивные самолеты, но есть и ошибки.


Надеюсь, что по этому борту нет ошибки? (Не увидел его в реестре РП среди "болгар".)
*Bulgaria MiG-21bis-LASUR c/n 75012409 s/n 509  *Soviet AF *1990: Transferred to the Bulgarian AF.* 
http://www.millionmonkeytheater.com/...ulgaria509.jpg
В 1974 году этот новый с иголочки (вып. 03.1974)  борт выглядел так:
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/Rissala_40-1974.JPG
Интернет-аэроклуб "Стрижей" - 234 Проскуровский ГИАП
(пост #67)

----------


## lindr

Так это что, та самая машина? Вот так сюрприз.




> (Не увидел его в реестре РП среди "болгар")


Болгар еще не начинал вносить, сначала закончу с ЧССР, потом Польша или Венгрия.

----------


## FLOGGER

> http://www.millionmonkeytheater.com/...ulgaria509.jpg


Так это "сороковка" у них там памятником стала?

----------


## lindr

> Bulgaria MiG-21bis-LASUR c/n 75012409 s/n 509 *Soviet AF *1990: Transferred to the Bulgarian AF. 
> http://www.millionmonkeytheater.com/...ulgaria509.jpg
>  В 1974 году этот новый с иголочки (вып. 03.1974) борт выглядел так:
> Интернет-аэроклуб "Стрижей" - 234 Проскуровский ГИАП


А после 234-го он не в 515 ИАП ушел? см. ниже. И второй вопрос борт 02 с МАИ это не борт 41 из 234-го?

75012409	бис	№21	09	10	03.74	СССР	40	234-й ГвИАП Комсомольская гарантия Болгария 509 19.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75012425	бис	№21	09	??	1974	СССР	8	Казахстан
75013734	бис	№21	09	??	1974	СССР	02	МАИ
75014611	бис	№21	10	13	1974	СССР	42	515-й ИАП
750146??	бис	№21	10	14	1974	СССР	43	515-й ИАП
750146??	бис	№21	10	15	1974	СССР	44	515-й ИАП
75014699	бис	№21	10	16	1974	СССР	45	515-й ИАП
750147??	бис	№21	10	17	1974	СССР	46	515-й ИАП
75014713	бис	№21	10	18	1974	СССР	47	515-й ИАП
750147??	бис	№21	10	19	1974	СССР	48	515-й ИАП
750148??	бис	№21	10	20	1974	СССР	49	515-й ИАП
75014837	бис	№21	10	21	1974	СССР	50	515-й ИАП
75014898	бис	№21	10	22	1974	СССР	51	515-й ИАП Болгария 87 15.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75014904	бис	№21	10	23	1974	СССР	52	515-й ИАП Болгария 88 15.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75014947	бис	№21	10	24	1974	СССР	53	515-й ИАП потерян 22.04.85
75015001	бис	№21	11	01	1974	СССР	54	515-й ИАП
75016609	бис	№21	11	23	1974	СССР		Болгария 516 19.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75017009	бис	№21	12	01	1974	СССР		Болгария 517 19.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75017017	бис	№21	12	??	1974	СССР		515-й ИАП
75017529	бис	№21	12	10	1974	СССР		ГШ-23 250 патронов
75017715	бис	№21	12	15	1974	СССР		Болгария 515 19.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75017895	бис	№21	12	??	27.05.74	СССР		Украина Хорватия 110 22.ELZ BisD 308ч
75017953	бис	№21	12	21	1974	СССР		Болгария 553 19.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75019901	бис	№21	13	17	1974	СССР		Болгария 501 19.ИАП, 6.ИАБ
75019927	бис	№21	13	18	1974	СССР		Болгария 83 15.ИАП, 6.ИАП

----------


## andrew_78

> Так это что, та самая машина? Вот так сюрприз.


Если номер "болгарина" на том сайте достоверен, то она. Куда (Венгрия или сразу Болгария) и когда она попала из Кубинки мне неизвестно, но как минимум в 1978 году еще была в 234 гв.иап.

----------


## GK21

Очень интересная информация! 
В августе 1974 г. группа из пяти МиГ-21бис 1-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП, ведомая подполковником Аведиковым Е.М., принимала участие в первом дружественном визите в Финляндию (авиабаза Риссала, г. Куопио). Кроме известного  борта *"40"* в составе группы присутствовали *"35", "37", "38" и "39"* (голубые с черной окантовкой)

----------


## Mig

Да, действительно, 5-9 августа 1974 года состоялся первый официальный дружественный визит в Финляндию делегации советских ВВС, в состав которой вошли самолеты МиГ-21БИС 234-го гвардейского авиаполка, аэродром Кубинка. Наши самолеты посетили авиабазу Риссала (недалеко от города Куопио), где базировалась 31-я истребительная эскадрилья ВВС Финляндии (HavLLv 31), имевшая в то время на вооружении самолеты МиГ-21Ф-12 (экспортная версия для Финляндии истребителя МиГ-21Ф-13).

Одной из задач этого визита, помимо очевидной политической, укрепление доверия между нашими странами в военной области, – явилось ознакомление руководства ВВС Финляндии с самой последней и совершенной модификацией самолета МиГ-21 – БИС, которую советская сторона предлагала приобрести вместо морально устаревших самолетов  МиГ-21Ф-12.
Во время показательных полетов над аэродромом Риссала был выполнен пилотаж в составе «ромба» на МиГ-21БИС на форсажном режиме. Ведущий «ромба» майор Аведиков Е.М., правый ведомый старший лейтенант Степаненков В.С., левый старший лейтенант Фоменко Н.С., хвостовой  старший лейтенант Бокач А.Б.

В состав «визитной» группы входил также самолет МиГ-21БИС № 40, который привлек всеобщее внимание надписями на русском языке на левом борту – «XVII съезд ВЛКСМ» и «Комсомольская гарантия» – на правом борту. Фотографии этого самолета тогда обошли все авиационные издания мира.

Источник: Сергей Исаев. Страницы истории "пилотажного полка", С. 218-220 

На фото: самолет 234 гиап МиГ-21БИС бортовой № 40 «XVII съезд ВЛКСМ» на авиабазе Риссала, август 1974 года. Фото Klaus Niska

----------


## GK21

Некоторые уточнения и дополнения к этому фрагменту для любителей важных подробностей и деталей:

_Визит в Финляндию в августе 1974 года_

"6 августа 1974 года группа из пяти истребителей МиГ-21бис из состава  1-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП прибыла с ответным дружественным визитом на авиабазу Риссала (Куопио). Это был третий по счету зарубежный визит летчиков Кубинки и первый ответный визит в Финляндию. Командиром группы и ведущим пилотажного «ромба» был командир 1-й эскадрильи «пилотажник» со стажем подполковник Е.М. Аведиков. В состав группы входили молодые летчики, пришедшие в полк в конце 60-х – начале 70-х годов: В.С. Степаненков, Н.С. Фоменко, Е.В. Беляков и А.Б. Бокач. 
«Пятерка» истребителей в строю «клин» с двумя подвесными баками под крылом на небольшой высоте пронеслась над финским аэродромом и после роспуска группы совершила посадку по одному. Первым зарулил на стоянку самолет командира эскадрильи подполковника Е.М. Аведикова. Его МиГ-21бис с б/н «35» в отличие от других самолетов группы имел светло-серую окраску и только подвесные баки были серебристыми. Остальные МиГ-21бис, имевшие б/н «37», «38», «39» и «40»  были в привычном «натуральном металле». Отличительной особенностью окраски самолета с б/н «40» левого крайнего ведомого в прибывшей «пятерке» - А. Бокача - были памятные надписи в районе бортового номера: с левого борта - «XVII съезд ВЛКСМ» (голубого цвета),  а с правого - «Комсомольская гарантия» (красного цвета). 
Показ в 1974 году в Финляндии состоялся в очень плохую погоду. Летчики принимающей стороны отлетали первыми, и им с погодой относительно повезло. Полеты нашей группы планировались на вечер. На показе предполагался пилотаж «ромбом» и одиночно,  но к этому времени погодные условия заметно ухудшились: пошел дождь, поднялся ветер и нижний край облачности составлял не выше 300 метров. Низко нависающие над аэродромом свинцовые облака позволяли выполнить во время пилотажа только  горизонтальные фигуры, но и в таких тяжелейших условиях мастерство Е.В. Белякова  позволило продемонстрировать на МиГ-21бис (б/н "39") отличный пилотаж, поразивший всех зрителей, наблюдавших за этим полетом.
 «Ромбу»  Е.М. Аведикова  подняться в воздух, к большому сожалению, так и не удалось. Вылетевший для доразведки погоды Е.В. Беляков подтвердил, что для полета  группой условий нет. Продолжительность программы показа с нашей стороны планировалась в течение 20-и минут, но полет группы МиГ-21бис случайные зрители могли увидеть только во время тренировок, проводившихся накануне в окрестностях города..."

_Источник: Геннадий Кузнецов. В небе Кубинки ХХ века. Записки пилотажников (По  страницам истории 234-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка. 1950-1992 годы), С. 406-414_

----------


## andrew_78

*Croatia MiG-21bis c/n 75021145 s/n 121* 
"*Soviet AF. *Transferred to the Ukrainian AF. *Sold to the Croatian AF. *2003: Upgraded to MiG-21bisD standard. *22 ELZ. 
*8/5/2014: Caught fire and crashed on approach to Zadar AB." 
http://www.millionmonkeytheater.com/...croatia121.jpg
В 1974 году №*54* 234 гв.иап  (вып. 08.1974).

----------


## lindr

Не был он в ВВС Украины. За первого эксплуатанта спасибо.

Я карточка там есть, выпущен 24.08.74, в 2011 межремонтный ресурс был 766 ч, Временной межремонтный ресурс истек 22 ноября 2013. 

Авария 05 августа 2014 недалеко он Донья Домница, Хорватия.
 Причина - отказ в гидравлической системе.
 Пилот катапультировался.

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## andrew_78

> Не был он в ВВС Украины.


Не спорю. Перемещения, взятые с "того" сайта, поставил в кавычки. Карточку на РП увидел.
Еще раз глянул свои талмуды дата выпуска у него значится 31.08.74

(первые две цифры неизвестны) *685127 (1967 г.в.) №72 160 уап, Борисоглебск.*

----------


## lindr

> дата выпуска у него значится 31.08.74


Прошу прощения 24.08.74 - начало эксплуатации (из хорватского документа в интернете о состоянии машин) - эта дата почти всегда немного раньше даты выпуска.





> (первые две цифры неизвестны) 685127 (1967 г.в.) №72 160 уап, Борисоглебск.


есть два по 27-й серии  

04685127	УС	№31	27	04	1967	СССР	106	
06585127	УС	№31	27	06	1967	СССР		КМ-1У, КМ-1И

----------


## lindr

Вот и добрались наконец но до рубежа в 1000 машин в реестре, к сожалению это лишь 10% работы и 20% того, что нужно мне выложить из своей базы.
По независящим от меня причинам эту работу мне пришлось чуть тормознуть.

----------


## andrew_78

> Вот и добрались наконец но до рубежа в 1000 машин в реестре


Солидно. Поздравляю! 
+0,1% к уже сделанному. Некоторая импортная а/т (принадлежность мне неизвестна), проходившая ремонт на АРП СССР в 70-х.
661617
661916
662218
662219
661820	31.08.65
665218	16.08.67
662018	12.10.65
662019	25.10.65
661719	24.07.65
664619	23.03.67
665217	14.08.67
665516	13.11.67
665517	05.11.67

----------


## lindr

662218, 662219 вроде как Индия, но не уверен на 100%, 661719 Афганистан, остальные не знаю. 665216 был в базе таможни не то в 1993 не то в 1994, откуда и куда шел - вычеркнуто.

Приболел я к тому же немного,  к сожалению :Frown: .

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Номерки из тендера ОАО «Обнинское научно-производственное предприятие «Технология» на оказание услуг по контролю и надзору за демилитаризацией самолетов.
МиГ-21ПФ №76210301, место нахождения - учебный военный центр Уфимского государственного авиационного технического университета
До октября 2015г. планируется выполнение работ по разборке (демонтажу) самолётов, их транспортировка, сборка и установка на постаменты на территории ОНПП «Технология».
Тендер №31401889301

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

_Nigerian Ministry of Defence spokesman Brig Gen Chris Olukolade said in a statement that two helicopters and three decommissioned military aircraft had been "incapacitated" during the Boko Haram attack at Maiduguri AB on December 2, 2013._

After some research, I think the three "incapacitated" aircraft are MiG-21MF NAF-666, 669 and 673.


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

The Latvia based Flutter Trade Company sold MiG-21UM c/n 516999393 (mfd 10/02/82) and c/n 516995001 (mfd 10/01/78).

According to ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация, c/n 516999393 was exported to Georgia in 1992 and re-exported to Uganda in 2000.
A picture of the tail of MiG-21UM 27 rd taken at the recent open house at TAM shows the last 5 digits of the c/n and which appears to be 95001.

My theory, these two MiG-21UM were sold to TAM in 1992 and serialed 27 red (c/n 516995001) and s/n 29 red (c/n 516999393).

Who can confirm this?


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

> Hi,
> 
> _Nigerian Ministry of Defence spokesman Brig Gen Chris Olukolade said in a statement that two helicopters and three decommissioned military aircraft had been "incapacitated" during the Boko Haram attack at Maiduguri AB on December 2, 2013._
> 
> After some research, I think the three "incapacitated" aircraft are MiG-21MF NAF-666, 669 and 673.
> 
> 
> Rgd,
> Jeroen Nijmeijer
> Holland


По моим расчетам, *пока это не подтверждено* Нигерийские МФ имеют такие серийные номера (l/n) (03-02.. 03..25)
....
96003008	МФ-75/MFN	№21	03	01	02.07.75	ЧССР	3008	1.SLP, 9.SLP, 82.SSLT, 41.SLT потерян 10.10.00 

*96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	02	1975	Нигерия	651	81.AM потерян 04.11.81
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	03	1975	Нигерия	652	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	04	1975	Нигерия	653	81.AM Makurdi AB
96003137	МФ-75	№21	03	05	??.07.75	Нигерия	654	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	06	1975	Нигерия	656	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	07	1975	Нигерия	657	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	08	1975	Нигерия	658	81.AM 
96003295	МФ-75	№21	03	09	1975	Нигерия	659	81.AM Makurdi AB
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	10	1975	Нигерия	661	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	11	1975	Нигерия	662	81.AM Makurdi AB
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	12	1975	Нигерия	663	81.AM Makurdi AB -
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	13	1975	Нигерия	664	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	14	1975	Нигерия	666	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	15	1975	Нигерия	667	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	16	1975	Нигерия	668	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	17	1975	Нигерия	669	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	18	1975	Нигерия	671	81.AM фото
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	19	1975	Нигерия	672	81.AM потерян 19.06.81
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	20	1975	Нигерия	673	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	21	1975	Нигерия	674	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	22	1975	Нигерия	675	81.AM потерян 01.10.76
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	23	1975	Нигерия	676	81.AM Makurdi AB -
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	24	1975	Нигерия	677	81.AM 
96003???	МФ-75	№21	03	25	1975	Нигерия	678	81.AM потерян*
...
96004003	МФ-75/MFN	№21	04	01	29.07.75	ЧССР	4003	1.SLP, 5.SLP, 9.SLP, 82.SSLT, 41.SLT, 211.TL

Для Александра: МФ-75 - неофициальный сленг для типа "63"  :Rolleyes:

----------


## APKAH

> The Latvia based Flutter Trade Company sold MiG-21UM c/n 516999393 (mfd 10/02/82) and c/n 516995001 (mfd 10/01/78).


Any idea what they were doing in Latvia in 1992 or before?

На аэродроме Лиелварде (Латвия), 899 апиб (в/ч 30135) в 1989 году пересел на Миг-27, а эксплуатировавшиеся в 1982-1989 годах Миг-21СМТ и Миг-21УМ по видимому так и остались без дела на аэродроме. Военные окончательно покинули Лиелварде лишь в 1994 году. Но Миг-21 судя по всему исчезли значительно ранее.

В 1991 году три машины (Миг-21СТ №40 жёлтый (50029084, бывший №81 жёлтый), Миг-21СТ №76 жёлтый (50027021) и Миг-21СМТ №10 жёлтый (50023100)) ночью по шоссе были перевезены в Рижский авиамузей. ЕМНИП были подарены. Как минимум один формуляр в музее имеется. Так вот в нём борт 50023100 из части так и не откреплялся (а пишут ли вообще списание борта в формулярах?).

Также в музее имеются различные части от разрезанных на металлолом в ранние 90-е 50024007, 50027058 и 516993051 - судя по всему они тоже из Лиелварде.

Но это не всё. Оказалось что ещё до массовой распродажи запасов Рижского ВВАИУ (Миг-21 в этом не участвовали, их как я слышал порезали на металлолом) и ЛаУГА в 1993 году, за рубеж были вывезены как минимум три Миг-21СМТ:
 №09 желтый (50023098) и №11 желтый (500AT01) уже в этом веке всплыли в Швеции, а №52 желтый (50019105) аж во Флориде (США)...это только те что я знаю, возможно успели продать кому-то ещё...

----------


## RA3DCS

> По моим расчетам, *пока это не подтверждено* Нигерийские МФ имеют такие серийные номера (l/n) (03-02.. 03..25)
> ....


А вот эти?


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
679
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
680
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
681
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
682
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
683
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
684
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
689
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
690
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
692
81.AM 


МФ тип-63
№21


1975
Нигерия
693
81.AM Nnamdi Azikwe  APT

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

NAF-678 is a MiG-21UM.
NAF-650 was the first MiG-21MF-75

Any (photo) proof of NAF-676 and NAF-677 ????

And what about Nigerian AF MiG-21bis aircraft ???


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Any idea what they were doing in Latvia in 1992 or before?


I am sorry, but no  :Frown: 


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> А вот эти?
> 
> 
> МФ тип-63
> №21
> 
> 
> 1975
> Нигерия
> ...


These are the serials of the MiG-21bis aircraft!!!
Is there any proof of NAF-679 (what is the source of the table above?)


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## RA3DCS

> В 1991 году три машины (Миг-21СТ №40 жёлтый (50029084, бывший №81 жёлтый), Миг-21СТ №76 жёлтый (50027021) и Миг-21СМТ №10 жёлтый (50023100)) ночью по шоссе были перевезены в Рижский авиамузей. ЕМНИП были подарены. Как минимум один формуляр в музее имеется. Так вот в нём борт 50023100 из части так и не откреплялся (а пишут ли вообще списание борта в формулярах?).
> ...


Почему-то Вы продолжаете называть самолеты МиГ-21СТ, хотя уже давно известно, что это МиГ-21СМТ и никаких МиГ-21СТ в природе не существовало.

В музее, по крайней мере, сохранилось два формуляра № 10 (50023100) и № 76 (50027021).

Миг-21СМТ № 10 (50023100).
1972.04.24 самолет с завода принят  515-й ИАП Текель Венгрия в/ч 49712
1979, 08.04 самолет сдан в/ч 49712 (в ремонт).
С августа 1979 по январь 1980 самолет ожидает очереди на ремонт.
1980, 01,18 самолет принят в/ч 36981 ( Одесский АРЗ ).
1980.04.11 самолет сдан с АРЗ в/ч 36981 (после ремонта)
1980.04.22 принят 515-й ИАП в/ч 49712  ( с ремонта ).
1982.02.08 самолет сдан в/ч 49712 ( передача техники из Венгрии в Лиелварде )
1982,02.16 самолет принят в/ч 30135. 899 АПИБ  Лиелварде.
Летает до июня 1989г.

МиГ-21СМТ № 76 (50027021)
1972.06.19 самолет с завода принят  515-й ИАП Текель Венгрия в/ч 49712
1982.01.05 самолет сдан в/ч 49712. ( передача техники из Венгрии в Лиелварде )
1982.01.15 самолет принят в/ч 30135 899 АПИБ  Лиелварде.
1983.05.12 самолет сдан в/ч 30135 ( в ремонт).
До марта 1984 года самолет находится на АРЗ в/ч 36981. 
Затем летает до апреля 1989 года.

----------


## APKAH

> Почему-то Вы продолжаете называть самолеты МиГ-21СТ, хотя уже давно известно, что это МиГ-21СМТ и никаких МиГ-21СТ в природе не существовало.


Как то я это пропустил. Ну что же, теперь буду знать.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос Lindr:
По Вашим базам данных проходят с Нигерией самолеты по контракту 2002 года?

----------


## lindr

> А вот эти?


МФ было 2 две эскадрильи (24 машины), третья была на бис (поставка 1985 года). Выяснил это около года назад у Вас старые данные.




> По Вашим базам данных проходят с Нигерией самолеты по контракту 2002 года?


2002 глухой там цензура почти все вырезала, потом если ремонт был выездной в таможенной базе ничего не было бы по определению.

С машиной 679 действительно есть проблема ее никто не видел, как верно заметил Jeroen, однако она есть во многих списках, в частности у Тома Купера.

P.S. Если говорить об Африке - очень интересная поставка была из Югославии в Заир четырех ПФМ в 1996 году, у Тома Купера в книге есть три фото: поверх серо-голубогого югославского зеленые пятна, номеров нет.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> P.S. Если говорить об Африке - очень интересная поставка была из Югославии в Заир четырех ПФМ в 1996 году, у Тома Купера в книге есть три фото: поверх серо-голубогого югославского зеленые пятна, номеров нет.


I think the four MiG-21PFM and one MiG-21 dual aircraft are not ex Yugoslavia. 
As far as I know, YugAF MiG-21PFM aircraft did not have those "thiny fences" ahead of the ailerons.


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

> I think the four MiG-21PFM and one MiG-21 dual aircraft are not ex Yugoslavia.


Югославы много ремонтировали чужих машин. Сравните с окраской. ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация 

У Ирака ПФМ на 1991 вроде как в только учебных полках, иракские МиГ-21Ф-13 в 1983-85 в Краснодаре ремонтировали.

Советские ПФМ списали 1986-89.

Может Александр нам подскажет в каких странах дорабатывали ПФМ щитками?

В черной Африке ПФМ мало было, Ангольские без щитков (тоже б/у).

----------


## Sveto

> I think the four MiG-21PFM and one MiG-21 dual aircraft are not ex Yugoslavia. 
> As far as I know, YugAF MiG-21PFM aircraft did not have those "thiny fences" ahead of the ailerons.
> 
> 
> Rgd,
> Jeroen Nijmeijer
> Holland


That is true - our PFM durring its service life in YAF did not have these fences - but if you have serial numbers (заводской номер) of these african migs we could  check them easilly,just to be sure..I think that Tom Cooper was the first source who mentioned that these were our planes.How reliable he is as a source I do not know, but I believe that he is not a big fan of Serbs ... :) But i must admit that Jastrebs and their pilots were our :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_e9KQY16VE

----------


## CRC

Ex German...?

----------


## lindr

По реестру ООН Германия в Заир/ДРК МиГ-21 никогда не отправляла.

----------


## CRC

Do you know what happened with the German pfm? Я имею в виду, реэкспорта из других стран.Из Германии в, например, к Horvatia и рядом в Заир.

----------


## lindr

Это Черная Африка: коррупция, повстанцы, серые схемы... *Я вообще не понимаю, зачем они купили ПФМ* в таком виде, при том, что Заир МиГ-21 не эксплуатировал и пилотов обученных не было. Что касается ПФМ то на них в Черной Африке летали лишь ангольцы и кубинцы, значит пилоты д.б оттуда или из Европы. 

Хотя складывается впечатление, что кто-то деньги просто отмыл.




> Horvatia и рядом в Заир.


Хорватам они даром не сдались, их МиГи использовали Р-25 и Р-13, машина на Р-11Ф2СК это деньги на ветер.

P/S Купер пишет *Geolink* поставками вооружения занималась, французская фирма.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hello,




> МиГ-21Ф-13 №743000903 был изготовлен 25 июля 1963 г. и потерпел катастрофу 6 августа 1963 г. во время доводки заводом №30. Самолёт был принят по сборке, но из-за катастрофы, в которой погиб лётчик-испытатель 4-го класса Алексей Николаевич Рыбаков, стать принятым по бою ему было не суждено и в число выпущенных самолётов его не включили, а с остатка по сборке сняли. Налёт машины составил всего 53 минуты. Так что утверждение, что он кому-то там принадлежал, и где-то там летал, помимо завода №30 полное фуфло. Завод №30 никогда не принадлежал Восточной Германии, которая числится в реестре крайним эксплуатантом указанной машины аж в 1967 г..
> А что у нас МиГ-21Ф-13 только 30-й завод выпускал? 21-й уже не в счёт? Самолёт, на которой погиб 29 сентября 1963 г. полковник Степанов на аэродроме Чкаловская Вы найдёте в горьковских машинах 6-й серии, там наверняка дыра есть.


This is the first time I saw a Moscow built MiG-21 with this kind of c/n numeric format on the internet  :Confused:  

 This c/n numeric format trigged me  :Rolleyes: 
 C/n 777003964 (see attachment) was read on a MiG-21FL in the Ukraine (I believe this was the first report of this type of c/n numeric format).

 I recently also found a picture of a MiG-21 c/n 946005106 (see attachment)

 743000903 MiG-21F-13 (#74, mfd 1963)
 946005106 MiG-21PFM (#94, mfd 1966)
 777003964 MiG-21FL (#77, mfd 1967)

 The construction number is straight forward commencing with the inhouse product code (izdeliye) followed by one digit representing the year of manufacture followed by 0 (zero) being the factory code (number 30). Of the final five digits the first three give the batch number and the last two the number in the batch. 
 The same c/n numeric format was used by Moscow for the Il-14 (1956-1958), Il-18 (1957-1968), Il-20 (1972-1976).

 Is there any additional information about using this standard numeric format strings on Moscow built MiG-21 aircraft?


 Rgd,
 Jeroen Nijmeijer
 Holland

----------


## lindr

> Is there any additional information about using this standard numeric format strings on Moscow built MiG-21 aircraft?


Это и есть стандартный номер для МиГ-21 из Москвы, в большинстве публикаций вы видели *сокращенный* номер, атрибут *экспортного* исполнения начиная с Ил-28. 

Оба типа номера использовались одновременно, сокращенный вариант более известен, так как основу реестров Миг-21 составляют экспортные машины.

----------


## andrew_78

> 662218, 662219 вроде как Индия, но не уверен на 100%


Это 100% Индия. Нашел, что Грузополучатель ГП110 соответствует Индии.



> 661719 Афганистан, остальные не знаю.


Тогда 664619 также Афганистан, т.к. ГП идентичен - 095. Остальные ГП привожу в списке. Возможно что-то еще прояснится.
661617 ГП110 Индия
661916 ГП110 Индия
662218 ГП110 Индия
662219 ГП110 Индия
661820 31.08.65 ГП110 Индия
665218 16.08.67 ГП110 Индия
662018 12.10.65 ГП045
662019 25.10.65 ГП045
661719 24.07.65 ГП095 Афганистан
664619 23.03.67 ГП095 Афганистан
665217 14.08.67 ГП110 Индия
665516 13.11.67 ГП070
665517 05.11.67 ГП070



> 665216 был в базе таможни не то в 1993 не то в 1994, откуда и куда шел - вычеркнуто.


665216 в моем списке не было. Был 665*5*16

----------


## lindr

> 665516 13.11.67 ГП070
>  665517 05.11.67 ГП070


070-Алжир

665517	У-600	№30	55	17	05.11.67	Алжир		FC-90, Блида

110-Индия, 280-Ливия, 207-Йемен.

Теперь пораскинем мозгами.

 5516 и 5517 пришли с МиГ-21ФЛ, типовое соотношение 1 к 6, ФЛ было не менее 12-ти.

Ранее с Ф-13 прибыл 2320, и наверно еще один какой-то был, что разбился в сентябре 1982.

В Индию пришло 6 ФЛ-76 в 65-м и с ними видимо 1617, однако пишут, что одна спарка в середине 1965 разбилась, может с поставки 1963 года?.

Остальные Индийские спарки У шли ФЛ московского завода.

Как вариант  для 2018, 2019 могу предложить Ирак, там поставка 12-16 ФЛ в декабре 1965.

----------


## andrew_78

02685150	31.08.70 186 уап №98

----------


## lindr

> Как вариант для 2018, 2019 могу предложить Ирак, там поставка 12-16 ФЛ в декабре 1965.





> 662018 12.10.65 ГП045
> 662019 25.10.65 ГП045


Сирия скорее всего, код 045 попадается в поставках вертолетов в коде заказа.

----------


## andrew_78

02665110	б/н д.в. 11.64 базирование Жуковский (ЛИИ? ОКБ?) списан в 70-80-х

----------


## andrew_78

71395, Ирак, МиГ-21Бис

----------


## Sveto

> 71395, Ирак, МиГ-21Бис


б/н 21206  АРЗ МоСт

----------


## Sveto

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
б/н 21186

----------


## lindr

с известного форума -* 75053891*

• Просмотр темы - Катапультное кресло от какого самолета?

Кто сможет рассказать об обстоятельствах?

----------


## AndyM

Бен-Гуриона на этой неделе
проверенный МиГ-21бис:
75085304  __17
75086175  __04
75089211  __05
75097455  __01

----------


## lindr

Ха.. МиГ-21, что поставлены из Египта в Ливию даже не МФ а МиГ-21М! По крайней мере этот экзепляр с пилоном от МиГ-21бис 75050800

Заводской номер машины 962312, 1970 год выпуска!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Это у СМТ зав. № 4014?



http://nevsepic.com.ua/armiya/20708-...1-76-foto.html

----------


## lindr

> Это у СМТ зав. № 4014?


Это *МТ* 964014

----------


## RA3DCS

> По крайней мере этот экзепляр с пилоном от МиГ-21бис 75050800


Откуда видно, что пилон от БИС-а?

----------


## CRC

> Откуда видно, что пилон от БИС-а?


Oryx Blog: Further Egyptian MiG-21 deliveries to the Libyan Air Force

----------


## lindr

Экс-египетская спарка в Австралии, от заводского только кусок "5068"

Один кандидат есть.

04685150	УС	№31	50	04	1970	Египет		Дрезден ремонт 1988

Ex-Egyptian Air Force MiG-21UM is under restoration to fly supersonic in Australia

----------


## GThomson

далее в обсуждении есть "c/n 664318".  
передний фонарь с антенной АРК, на заднем нет перископа, нет антенн РВ-УМ, контейнер ТП внизу киля  - изделие 66, МиГ-21У Тбилисского завода.
номер, по идее, 18665143

----------


## lindr

> далее в обсуждении есть "c/n 664318". 
>  передний фонарь без антенны АРК, на заднем нет перископа, нет антенн РВ-УМ, контейнер ТП внизу киля - изделие 66, МиГ-21У Тбилисского завода.
>  номер, по идее, 18665143


нет, если изд 66, то Москва, в Тбилиси не было 43-я серии, с 19-й серии пошли УС.

664318 Московского завода действительно был выпущен конец 1966-1967 году, эксплуатант неизвестен

----------


## GThomson

> ... Московского завода действительно был выпущен конец 1966-1967 году, эксплуатант неизвестен


Москва выпускала спарки с верхним тормозным парашютом?

----------


## lindr

> Москва выпускала спарки с верхним тормозным парашютом?


Обсуждалось ранее (около трех лет назад).

На обоих заводах были те и эти. Тбилиси выпустил много меньше МиГ-21У чем Москва, 180 против 250-280.




> Завод №31 начал выпускать МиГ-21У с № 08665106 с тормозным парашютом в гондоле под рулём направления, но ещё без увеличенной площади киля. А вот киль увеличенной площади тбилисские машины получили только с машины № 03665112, плюс ещё три машины с увеличенными килями были в 11 серии.





> .... МиГ-21У производства завода №30. А там киль увеличенной площади и тормозной парашют в основании киля были внедрены в серию одновременно с машины №662217.

----------


## lindr

Ливия МиГ-21бис 698 в деле, новый Миг-21МФ/М из Египта борт 16

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1580847515507366

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Экс-египетская спарка в Австралии, от заводского только кусок "5068"
> 
> Один кандидат есть.
> 
> 04685150	УС	№31	50	04	1970	Египет		Дрезден ремонт 1988
> 
> Ex-Egyptian Air Force MiG-21UM is under restoration to fly supersonic in Australia


Hi,

This MiG-21U is ex N4318W. Mfd 1966. CoA 18MAY1994. To N423LZ 13DEC2010.
It is a former Egypt AF aircraft. Wfu 1983. Serial in official Egypt export document is given as 5068.

MAYBE ITS C/N COUD BE 664318

Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21МФ  TZ-356  (cn 96005512) Mali - Air Force, December 7, 2014

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21МФ TZ-356 (cn 96005512) Mali - Air Force, December 7, 2014


96005512	МФ(тип63)	№21	04	13	01.08.75	ЧССР	5512	1.SLP, 8.SLP, 82.SSLT, 4.SSLT, 42.SLT, 41.SLT, 211.TL Мали TZ-356 потерян 18.10.07

----------


## mig1003

1.slp Czechoslovak air force 1984 year

----------


## stream

bmpd - «Больше мигов, хороших и разных!»

----------


## lindr

> bmpd - «Больше мигов, хороших и разных!»


Хм...публикация запоздала месяца на полтора  :Smile:  - снимки февральские.

Кроме, того как я уже писал номер 22 это МиГ-21МФ а МиГ-21М 962312 1970 года выпуска.

Автор снимков *Skor Brena* снимки сделаны до 23 февраля, опубликованы 25-28 февраля в facebook

Потом 10 марта их опубликовал Orix blog.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## lindr

Определил Зав. номер МиГ-21бис *698 - 75065698*

03/04/2015

номый МиГ-21М/МФ борт 55 (бывший 8х55?)

----------


## lindr

У меня 3 интересных новости

Во первых борт МиГ-21М 962312 это 16 Ливии (Экс Египет ) а не 22 как я думал ранее, посмотрите на фото борта 16, пятна на пилоне и царапины на в нише шасси полностью совпадают с фото с бомбой. предыдущий номер в Египте 8216 или 8316, я думаю *8316* см. фото №2, 3

Во вторых борт 55 это МиГ-21М *962607* см. фото №1, 4, 5

В третьих - продолжим логическую линейку. и О чудо! если 2312 это 16-я машина, то 2607  56-я! почти четкое совпадение.

p\s Добавил еще фото 55 / 962607, номер четко виден.

----------


## lindr

Ливия: 29.08.2014 был потерян МиГ-21УМ 069, затем МиГ-21бис 208. Обломки 208?

Новые МиГ-21М или МФ без номеров и ОЗ, на заглушке "12" - МиГ-21М 8312?.

Борт 404 в ремонте.

Борт 533 оказался 633.

----------


## gangrel123

> Ливия: 29.08.2014 был потерян МиГ-21УМ 069, затем МиГ-21бис 208.


Спасибо, интересная информация. А нет подробностей, как именно были потеряны эти машины?

----------


## lindr

> Спасибо, интересная информация. А нет подробностей, как именно были потеряны эти машины?


Одного вроде как сбили, второй врезался. Не знаю арабского к сожалению, на каждого погибшего с 2011 есть подобный плакат, у меня есть фото из всех надо просто перевести.

Пилот 75066208 многократно упоминается в постах как "мученик" про второго много меньше.

----------


## lindr

У Ливийцев новый* МиГ-21М - борт 38*, серийник не читается, вроде как 25-я серия, возможно *962503*

В сумме мы имеем

Борт 18 это *возможно* 962314

Борт 22 это *возможно* 962403

Борт *16* это *962312* - подтвержден фото

Борт *55* это *962607* - подтвержден фото

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> У Ливийцев новый* МиГ-21М - борт 38*, серийник не читается, вроде как 25-я серия, возможно *962503*
> 
> В сумме мы имеем
> 
> Борт 18 это *возможно* 962314
> 
> Борт 22 это *возможно* 962403
> 
> Борт *16* это *962312* - подтвержден фото
> ...


Hi,

S/n 27 is c/n 5207 (confirmed by picture).


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Интересно у Египта выходит большой разброс по сериям, сколько же всего было поставлено?

962312	М	№30			1970	Египет	8316	Ливия 16

962607	М	№30			1970	Египет	8355	Ливия 55

963409	М	№30			1970	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса

963513	М	№30			1970	Египет	8438?	Ливия 38

963613	М	№30			1970	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса

963809	М	№30			27.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
963814	М	№30			19.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса

965006	МФ	№30			1972	Египет	83??	562-й АРЗ Одесса
965008	МФ	№30			1972	Египет	8360	562-й АРЗ Одесса

965207	МФ	№30			1972	Египет	8427?	Ливия 27

965610	МФ	№30			24.01.72	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса

965804	МФ	№30			08.06.72	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса

965903	МФ	№30			27.06.72	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса

----------


## lindr

> У Ливийцев новый МиГ-21М - борт 38, серийник не читается, вроде как 25-я серия, возможно 962503


Определил : МиГ-21М *38= 963513*

----------


## Fencer

Вот здесь ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация такая информация:
"Это самолет 76-211525, головной самолет для отработки улучшенной системы аварийного покидания СК-3 с креслом КМ-1 и козырьковым фонарем. Оборудовался 3-х канальным автопилотом АП-155 и системой «полет ОИ», обеспечивающей автоматический заход на посадку, баком №7 увеличенной емкости, килем увеличенной площади с тормозным парашютом в основании киля."

Что кто скажет про такой заводской номер?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что кто скажет про такой заводской номер?


Уже давно про него все сказали!



> Серийный номер машины отчётливо виден по крайней мере в шести местах (щитках шасси (прав., лев.), стабилизаторе (низ прав., низ лев.), руле направления и киле). Поначалу у меня возникли сомнения насчёт ПФа, когда я обнаружил серийный номер на щитках шасси и стабилизаторе. Подумал, может это запчасти от ПФа использовали при подготовке самолёта к установке в качестве памятника. Но когда я увидел номер 76211525 на киле и руле направления, сомнения отпали. На данный момент могу сказать, лишь то, что его собрат по серии №76211524 также использовался для всякого рода испытаний.....

----------


## Avia M

Актуально?  Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" - 32-й гвардейский иап

----------


## lindr

> Актуально?


по Индонезийским МиГ-21 в США есть две хороших книги на англ. языке от непосредственных Участников. В США доставили десять машин.

Индонезийские машины дома обследованы споттерами, зав номера в целом известны, но там та же проблема, что на других бортах - шильдики перемешаны на одном из бортов их нашли целых три.

Приобрел новую книгу Тома Купера есть новые данные по Египетским МиГ-21М/МФ, они вылезают практически везде от 23-й до 85-й серии

Обновленный список отправлен на РП

962312	М	№30			1970	Египет	8316	Ливия 16
962607	М	№30			1970	Египет	8355	Ливия 55
963409	М	№30			1970	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
963513	М	№30			1970	Египет	8438?	Ливия 38
963613	М	№30			1970	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
963809	М	№30			27.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
963814	М	№30			19.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
964206	МФ	№30			08.71	Египет		
964612	МФ	№30			10.71	Египет		
964714	МФ	№30			12.71	Египет		
965006	МФ	№30			02.72	Египет	83??	562-й АРЗ Одесса
965008	МФ	№30			02.72	Египет	8360	562-й АРЗ Одесса
965207	МФ	№30			1972	Египет	8427?	Ливия 27
965610	МФ	№30			24.01.72	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
965804	МФ	№30			08.06.72	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
965903	МФ	№30			27.06.72	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
966610	МФ	№30			02.73	Египет		
966707	МФ	№30			03.73	Египет		
966708	МФ	№30			03.73	Египет		
966801	МФ	№30			04.73	Египет		
966815	МФ	№30			04.73	Египет		
966906	МФ	№30			04.73	Египет		
966912	МФ	№30			04.73	Египет		
966913	МФ	№30			04.73	Египет		
967303	МФ	№30			06.73	Египет		
967307	МФ	№30			06.73	Египет		
967312	МФ	№30			06.73	Египет		
967405	МФ	№30			06.73	Египет		
967410	МФ	№30			06.73	Египет		
967413	МФ	№30			06.73	Египет		
967414	МФ	№30			06.73	Египет		
968212	МФ	№30			10.73	Египет		
968213	МФ	№30			10.73	Египет		
968214	МФ	№30			10.73	Египет		
968305	МФ	№30			11.73	Египет		
968310	МФ	№30			11.73	Египет		
968315	МФ	№30			11.73	Египет		
968406	МФ	№30			11.73	Египет		
968503	МФ	№30			11.73	Египет		
968513	МФ	№30			11.73	Египет

----------


## GK21

"по Индонезийским МиГ-21 в США есть две хороших книги на англ. языке от непосредственных Участников. В США доставили десять машин.

Индонезийские машины дома обследованы споттерами, зав номера в целом известны, но там та же проблема, что на других бортах - шильдики перемешаны на одном из бортов их нашли целых тр..."



Хотел поинтересоваться у Вас , какие именно* непосредственные Участники* имеются в виду (наши, индонезийцы, американцы)? Ссылку на эти издания можете привести?

----------


## lindr

Я имел ввиду эту книгу 

Red Eagles - America's Secret MiGs  покупал в электронном виде на  Red Eagles: America&#39;s Secret MiGs (General Aviation): Steve Davies: 9781846039706: Amazon.com: Books

и

America's Secret MiG Squadron: The Red Eagles of Project CONSTANT PEG  покупал так же на America&#39;s Secret MiG Squadron: The Red Eagles of Project CONSTANT PEG (General Aviation): Gaillard R. Peck Jr.: 9781849089760: Amazon.com: Books

----------


## GK21

Спасибо Вам за информацию! Помнится, где-то в 2012 г. в "АиК" была опубликоваана серия статей с похожим названием об использовании в ВВС США наших МИГ-ов по специалльным программам. Видимо, они были поготовлены с привлечением приведенных в этих книгах материалов?

----------


## lindr

> Видимо, они были поготовлены с привлечением приведенных в этих книгах материалов?


Честно, не в курсе.

Кстати в 2015 вышла еще одна книга

MiGs Over Nevada 1, Thornton Barnes - Amazon.com

----------


## exluppis

Использует ли кто-нибудь или история МиГ-21бис серийные номера 
- 75092901, 
- 75021008 

и МиГ-21US  
- 516 999 228

----------


## lindr

> - 75092901, 
>  - 75021008 
> 
>  и МиГ-21US 
>  - 516 999 228


Откуда у Вас эти номера? Это машины ВВС Хорватии?

----------


## exluppis

Да, машины находятся в использовании в Хорватии. Они пришли из бывшего Советского Союза, я заинтересован в их истории в ВВС, если кто-то имеет информацию.

----------


## lindr

Машины из Украины (1974 год) и Киргизии, через Украину (12.81), 

51 69 99228 это 163 или 161?

- 75092901, 

 - 75021008 , какие номера на борту?

75001122	бис	№21	01	??	29.09.72	СССР		Украина Хорватия 122 21.ELZ bisD 239ч
75002075	бис	№21	02	??	09.12.72	СССР		Украина Хорватия 115 22.ELZ bisD 
75002150	бис	№21	02	??	16.12.72	СССР		Украина Хорватия 108 21.ELZ bisD потерян 23.09.10
75017895	бис	№21	12	??	27.05.74	СССР		Украина Хорватия 110 22.ELZ BisD 308ч
75021008	бис	№21	14	??	1974	СССР		Украина Хорватия
75021145	бис	№21	14	??	24.08.74	СССР	54	234-й ГвИАП Украина Хорватия 121 21.ELZ BisD потерян 05.08.14 766ч
75057500	бис	№21	36	??	12.77	СССР		Украина Хорватия BisD 116 21.ELZ
75067600	бис	№21	43	??	22.02.79	СССР		Украина Хорватия
75079157	бис	№21	51	0?	26.12.79	СССР		Украина Хорватия 120 22.ELZ BisD потерян 23.09.10
75092119	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 
75092???	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 105 21.ELZ
75092???	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 106 21.ELZ
75092???	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 112 22.ELZ
75092901	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 
75092905	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 118 22.ELZ
75092923	бис	№21	65	??	21.12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 117 22.ELZ BisD
75092???	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 123 21.ELZ
75092???	бис	№21	65	??	12.81	СССР		Украина Хорватия 124 21.ELZ
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 104 21.ELZ потерян 21.04.95 
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 107 21.ELZ
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 109 21.ELZ потерян 14.08.96
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 111 22.ELZ
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 113 21.ELZ
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 114 22.ELZ потерян на земле 2002
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 119 21.ELZ сбит 02.05.95
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 125 21.ELZ
	бис	№21				СССР		Украина Хорватия 126 21.ELZ

516911036	УМ	№31			01.74	СССР		Украина, Хорватия 165 22.ELZ, 21.ELZ, UMD
516951031	УМ	№31			1975	СССР		Украина, Хорватия 166 UMD
516969001	УМ	№31			1976	СССР		Украина, Хорватия 164 22.ELZ UMD
516999184	УМ	№31			05.79	СССР		Украина Хорватия 160
516999207	УМ	№31			07.79	СССР		Украина Хорватия 162
516999228	УМ	№31			1979	СССР		Украина Хорватия 163?

----------


## lindr

> Hi,
> 
>  S/n 27 is c/n 5207 (confirmed by picture).
> 
> 
>  Rgd,
>  Jeroen Nijmeijer
>  Holland


Смотри вложение

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Смотри вложение





Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## AndyM

Северная Корея:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e2_hw3Bru0

20:31 МиГ-21Ф-13 / Ф-7 708 717
21:15 МиГ-21ПФМ 302, 603
45:54 МиГ-21ПФМ 711, 715, 323
46:42 МиГ-21ПФМ 212
53:53 МиГ-36 23млA, 50, 92, 93

Спасибо Sovmil!

----------


## lindr

Йеменские МиГ-21бис из первого и второго транша с Украины 2219 2221 (16 машин бывшие Болгарские, Алжирские Эфиопские ), плюс старый 2210

Съемки 2011 года

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Йеменские МиГ-21бис из первого и второго транша с Украины 2219 2221 (16 машин бывшие Болгарские, Алжирские Эфиопские ), плюс старый 2210
> 
> Съемки 2011 года


2210 is a MiG-21UM


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Lynx

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeropas...57654236764204
Такую ссылку нашел, может и баян.  :Confused:

----------


## lindr

Удалось выработать правдоподобную версию появления МиГ-21Ф-13 у КНДР.

Как известно в КНДР бортовой формируется из заводского, но не удалось точно его "прибить".

Однако я вспомнил о том, что в 1961-62 в КНР поставлялись  около 25 Миг-21Ф-13, что потом как-то "рассосались". Часть была поставлена а в виде комплектов, первый был собран в 1964 (22-10).

И о чудо бортовые КНДР четко ложатся в этот же диапазон. Известно, что производство J-7 Китайцам  удалось наладить лишь после 1970 года, а в 1964-1970 поставленные Ф-13 были "чемоданом без ручки" ввиду разрыва ВТС с СССР.

Если все верно у КНДР могут быть еще МиГ-21Ф-13 №№ *207, 208, 301, 303, 305, 306, 308, 309, 321, 322*

*74212206	Ф-13	№21			09.62	КНР	2206	документ
74212207	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212208	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212209	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		КНДР 209 1.FS
74212210	Ф-13	№21			30.04.64	КНР	2210	фото*
74212211	Ф-13	№21			09.62	Югославия	501	22501 204.ЛАП, 117.ЛАП потерян 10.70
...
74212224	Ф-13	№21			1962	Польша	2224	62.PLM, 3.PLM, 13.PLM, 2.PLM Сирия
*74212225	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		КНДР 225 1.FS
74212301	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212302	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		КНДР 302 1.FS
74212303	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212304	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		КНДР 304 1.FS
74212305	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212306	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?	* 
74212307	Ф-13	№21			1962	Польша	2307	62.PLM, 3.PLM, 13.PLM, 2.PLM
*74212308	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212309	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212310	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		КНДР 310 1.FS*
74212311	Ф-13	№21			1962	Венгрия	2311	59.HVO
...
74212320	Ф-13	№21			1962	Венгрия	2320	59.HVO потерян 05.06.69
*74212321	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212322	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР?		
74212323	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		КНДР 323 1.FS*
...

----------


## lindr

Уважаемые форумчане!

Подскажите пожалуйста список бортовых номеров МиГ-21Ф-13 и Миг-21У 234-го Полка.

*Кажется* мне удалось прочитать зав. номер на ПВД борта 66 - *74211720*, а в реестре как раз дыра на 12 машин 74211714-74211725.

----------


## Fencer

В парке Победы (Нижний Новгород) появился МиГ-21 б/н 06 синий с белой окантовкой Нижегородские фотохроники. | Страница 190 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - известен он реестру МиГ-21-х?

----------


## RA3DCS

> В парке Победы (Нижний Новгород) появился МиГ-21 б/н 06 синий с белой окантовкой ....... известен он реестру МиГ-21-х?


На НАЗ Сокол было четыре МиГ-21БИС с Полет ОИ бортовые номера 06, 07,08 и 09. видимо один из них.

----------


## Fencer

> На НАЗ Сокол было четыре МиГ-21БИС с Полет ОИ бортовые номера 06, 07,08 и 09. видимо один из них.


Вариант...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вариант...


Как вариант если бортовой не меняли это 75025087, серийный 75-16-13 вып. 13.12.1974г. Уточнить надо по шильдикам.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

"Музей воинской славы в парке Победы в Нижнем Новгороде пополнился новым экспонатом — самолетом МиГ-21БИС. Об этом в своем блоге сообщил глава администрации Нижнего Новгорода Олег Кондрашов. Самолет был перевезен на территорию музея с нижегородского завода «Сокол»." 

Музей воинской славы пополнился новым экспонатом | КУЛЬТУРА:События | КУЛЬТУРА | АиФ Нижний Новгород

----------


## lindr

работа над ошибками...

Удалось наконец точно определить, одну из машин потерянных в августе 2014 - это спарка 

069 - 516999069

Еще "эксклюзивчик" Вьетнам - план полетов 931 полка, тактическая карта, тренажер МиГ-21бис и пара бортов , что ранее не встречались

По схеме борты - Последние цифры номера.

еще засветились Миг-21бис 5351, 5356, УМ 8204

----------


## lindr

Извиняюсь, только что заметил, что фото плана в предыдущем посте полетов не выложил.

Выкладываю.

Еще новость МиГ-21бис в Иркутске серийный 07-06, 104 ИАП

75009475	бис	№21	07	06	1973	СССР	73	104-й ИАП

----------


## lindr

Скачал северокорейский фильм, всплыли пара "новых" бортовых.

J-7 707, 708, 737, 738 он же 739

МиГ-21бис 642, 645

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще новость МиГ-21бис в Иркутске серийный 07-06, 104 ИАП
> 
> 75009475    бис    №21    07    06    1973    СССР    73    104-й ИАП


Это уже давно не новость!

----------


## lindr

Сирия МиГ-21МФ 1973-74 г.в. борт 1597

----------


## lindr

с трудом, но прочитал зав номер ливийского МиГ-21бис 404

Собственно вариантов было всего три: *50ххх, 65ххх или 66ххх*

*75065404	бис	№21	41	??	1978	Ливия	404	1060sq ПНС*
750??451	бис	№21	41?	??	1978	Ливия	451	1060sq
750??500	бис	№21	41?	??	1978	Ливия	500	1060sq
750??614	бис	№21	41?	??	1978	Ливия	614	1060sq ПНС
750??633	бис	№21	41?	??	1978	Ливия	633	1060sq
75065698	бис	№21	41	??	1978	Ливия	698	1060sq ПНС
75065764	бис	№21	41	??	1978	Ливия	764	1021sq ПНС
75066208	бис	№21	42	??	1978	Ливия	208	1021sq ПНС

----------


## PPV

Давеча в архиве наткнулся на интересный документ – проект постановления правительства, датированный апрелем 1963 года, озаглавленный: «О подготовке производства и выпуске самолетов МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега».

Краткое содержание:

1.	Принять предложение МО, ГКАТ и СНХ о внедрении в серийное производство и выпуске на заводе № 21 … самолетов МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега, и на заводе № 500 … двигателей к этим самолетам Р-11Ф2-300, с системой отбора воздуха от компрессора.
2.	Самолет МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованный средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега, именовать в дальнешем МиГ-25. Двигатель Р-11Ф2-300, с системой отбора воздуха от компрессора именовать в дальнейшем Р25-300.
3.	Обязать СМ РСФСР … обеспечить выпуск на заводах №№ 21 … и 500 … самолетов МиГ-25 и двигателей к ним Р25-300 в количествах и сроки, согласно приложения № 2.

Вот такая вот история о том, как "брюки превращаются..." МиГ-21ПФ(СПС) чуть не стал МиГ-25…

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, ты пишешь "проект постановления"... А проект и реальное постановление - это разные, ведь, вещи, да? А каким было настоящее постановление? Как я понимаю, этот проект был, видимо, реализован кроме части, касающейся переименования самолета. Т. е., все осталось в силе, кроме названия самолета?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, ты пишешь "проект постановления"... А проект и реальное постановление - это разные, ведь, вещи, да? А каким было настоящее постановление? Как я понимаю, этот проект был, видимо, реализован кроме части, касающейся переименования самолета. Т. е., все осталось в силе, кроме названия самолета?


Валера, проект и постановление, конечно, разные вещи. Далеко не всякий проект доходил до стадии реального выхода в свет. Конкретно этот проект, насколько я понимаю, реализован не был, ведь мы же знаем, что ничего подобного описанному выше в части наименований не было в реальности. А вот с технической точки зрения все было реализовано, машина, НЯЗ, называлась МиГ-21ПФ(СПС), а двигатель - Р-11Ф2С-300.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Павел, спасибо, я так и понял. Но вот возник в связи с этим вопрос: а кто вообще дает названия новой матчасти? Кому в данном случае пришло в голову назвать 21-й 25-м?

----------


## PPV

> Да, Павел, спасибо, я так и понял. Но вот возник в связи с этим вопрос: а кто вообще дает названия новой матчасти? Кому в данном случае пришло в голову назвать 21-й 25-м?


Валера, определенной системы не было. Название могли обозначить уже в самом первом постановлении, которым задалось создание образца техники, могли и позднее, при запуске в серию. Однако обычно оно официально присваивалось в постановлении правительства, которым образец принимался на вооружение. Инициаторами проекта постановления обычно были сами разработчики...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, я прошу прощения за надоедливость, но что, неужто само ОКБ могло предлжить такой вариант обозначения самолета? Я просто сильно удивлен этим доком, который ты раскопал, точнее предложением о фактическом переименования 21-го в 25-й. Тем более 63-м году, когда еще и 23-го - то не было. Отсюда и вопросы - глупые, наверное.

----------


## GThomson

> Павел, я прошу прощения за надоедливость, но что, неужто само ОКБ могло предлжить такой вариант обозначения самолета? Я просто сильно удивлен этим доком, который ты раскопал, точнее предложением о фактическом переименования 21-го в 25-й. Тем более 63-м году, когда еще и 23-го - то не было. Отсюда и вопросы - глупые, наверное.


Е-8  должен был стать МиГ-23 https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Е-8_(истребитель)

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, это известно, а, во-вторых, работы по Е-8 были прекращены еще в сентябре 62-го. Хотя, наверное, какая-то инерция еще сохранялась.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, я прошу прощения за надоедливость, но что, неужто само ОКБ могло предлжить такой вариант обозначения самолета? Я просто сильно удивлен этим доком, который ты раскопал, точнее предложением о фактическом переименования 21-го в 25-й. Тем более 63-м году, когда еще и 23-го - то не было. Отсюда и вопросы - глупые, наверное.


Валера, я могу лишь предполагать. Предположение основывается на том, что примерно в то же самое время в ГКАТ совместно с ОКБ-155 готовился проект ПСМ о создании МиГ-23, и кстати, этот проект  приведен в том же самом деле, что и вышеупомянутый документ, всего несколькими страницами дальше. Этот проект, как известно, был "реализован", в том смысле, что вскоре вышло ПСМ № 1119-445 от 3.12.1963 которым официально задавались работы по созданию МиГ-23...
Может быть, на волне эйфории, связанной с неизбежным скорым получением новой большой работы и родилось такое предложение, о наименовании МиГ-21ПФ с СПС в МиГ-25. Думали, что "прокатит", но нет, не прокатило...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Как вариант если бортовой не меняли это 75025087, серийный 75-16-13 вып. 13.12.1974г. Уточнить надо по шильдикам.


Н. Новгородские коллеги подтверждают, что это именно этот борт.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, ты пишешь "проект постановления"... А проект и реальное постановление - это разные, ведь, вещи, да? А каким было настоящее постановление? Как я понимаю, этот проект был, видимо, реализован кроме части, касающейся переименования самолета. Т. е., все осталось в силе, кроме названия самолета?


В развитие затронутой темы и для еще большей дезориентации личного состава приведу содержание еще одного документа: проекта письма Зам. Пред. СНХ СССР В. Рябикова, адресованного в ЦК КПСС  и озаглавленного: «О серийном выпуске самолетов МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега» (РГАЭ, фонд 29, оп. 1, Дело № 2840, стр. 121-124):
В письме значилось:
«… рассмотрев предложение о серийном выпуске самолетов МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега, докладываем:
В соответствии с ПСМ от 11.03.1960 г. № 274-108 был модифицирован самолет МиГ-21ПФ по снижению длины разбега и пробега и двигатель Р-11Ф2-300 по отбору воздуха от компрессора. В процессе ГИ на модифицированном двигателе были обнаружены конструктивные дефекты и в настоящее время ГКАТ проводит работы по устранению выявленных дефектов, а также работы по повышению ресурса и взаимозаменяемости его с двигателем Р-11Ф2-300 без отбора воздуха от компрессора.
В связи с тем, что двигатель с конструктивными доработками еще не прошел длительных испытаний, а самолет с доработанным двигателем не проходил ЛИ, СНХ СССР считает, что до окончания этих испытаний запускать в серийное пр-во указанные модификации двигателя … вместо серийного Р-11Ф2-300 не следует.
Что же касается запуска в серийное пр-во самолетов МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега, то начиная со 2 кв. 1964 г. целесообразно полностью перейти на их выпуск на з-де № 21, … но с двигателем Р-11Ф2-300, без отбора воздуха от компрессора, с тем, чтобы в дальнейшем, эти двигатели были заменены двигателями Р-11Ф2-300 с отбором воздуха … после освоения этих двигателей промышленностью.
По МЗ «Знамя Труда» … в частичное изменение ПСМ от 09.01.1963 г. № 33-12, следует в 1964 г. выпускать самолеты МиГ-21ПФ без дополнительных работ, предусмотренных этим ПСМ.
Для проведения необходимых всесторонних испытаний модифицированного самолета и двигателя вносится предложение … изготовить в 1963 г. и в 1 кв. 1964 г. 55 самолетов и 60 двигателей к ним…
… Проект ПСМ прилагается».
Проект ПСМ «О выпуске самолетов МИГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега» гласил:
«СМ СССР постановляет:
1.	Принять предложения МО, ГКАТ и СМ РСФСР о выпуске головной партии самолетов МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами снижения длины разбега и пробега и двигателей к эти самолетам Р-11Ф2-300 с системой отбора воздуха от компрессора.
Двигатель Р-11Ф2-300 с системой отбора воздуха от компрессора именовать Р-11СФ2-300, а самолет МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованный средствами снижения длины разбега и пробега, с двигателем Р-11СФ2-300 именовать МИГ-21СПФ.
2.	Обязать СМ РСФСР и ГКАТ обеспечить выпуск:
- на з-де № 21 … головной партии самолетов МиГ-21СПФ в 1963 г. – 15 шт., а в 1 кв. 1964 г. = 40 самолетов, а начиная со 2 кв. 1964 г. – самолетов МиГ-21ПФ, оборудованных средствами сокращения длины разбега и пробега, но с двигателями Р-11Ф2-300.
- на МЗ «Красный Октябрь» … двигателей Р-11СФ2-300 в 1963 г. = 20 шт., а в 1 кв. 1964 г. = 40 шт.
Выпуск и поставку … МиГ-21СПФ и … Р-11СФ2-300 производить в счет плана выпуска МиГ-21ПФ и двигателей Р-11Ф2-300.
3.	В частичное изменение ПСМ № 33-12 от 09.01.1963 г. на ММЗ «Знамя Труда» в 1964 г. выпускать самолет МиГ-21ПФ с двигателем Р-11Ф2-300 без конструктивных изменений по сокращению длины разбега и пробега (установки СПР-99 и оборудования по СПС). …»

----------


## RA3DCS

Павел спасибо за интересный документ!
В принципе оно все так и было. Во второй половине 1963 г. на горьковском авиазаводе №21 под систему СПС было переоборудовано 25 самолётов МиГ-21ПФ (тип 76). В первом квартале 1964 г. производство самолетов МиГ-21ПФ на заводе №21  резко прекратили. 12 машин из имеющегося задела передали Польше, еще 6 машин переделали в тип 76ФЛ и они ушли в Индию.  Выпускались машины с системой СПС но со старым двигателем, на которых детали системы СПС были демонтированы и приложены в комплект ЗИП к этим самолетам.

На самолетах Е7-СПС при отсутствии двигателей 37Ф2С последней модификации, т.е. с ВК-21, ЭМ-8 и без МКВ-200 разрешается устанавливать двигатели37Ф2.

Доработка самолета под установку двигателя 37Ф2 с ВК-21 взамен двигателя 37Ф2С с вк-21.
1.	Отключить систему СПС и переключить закрылки на 25 гр.;, для чего;
- установить перемычку между клеммами 1 и 4 разъема Ш3-1К (поз.39М);
- отключить провода 39М1 и 66Д8 соответственно от клеммы 1 разъема Ш3-1К и от клеммы 17 розетки разъема Р113 коробки управления режимами двигателя;
2. Демонтировать агрегаты и детали системы СПС, детали и агрегаты законсервировать и положить в одиночный комплект запасных частей данного самолета.
3. на АЗС системы СПС установить предохранительный колпачок и законтрить проволокой.

----------


## lindr

Да, первый канал дал интересную информацию по Сирии. МиГ-23 я уже обсудил, теперь МиГ-21

Мы долго ругались с западным споттером по поводу номера МиГ-21бис, в конце концов он убедил меня, что это 2306 а не 2206 (в Дер-е-Зор ксати 2217)

МиГ-21УМ легко идентифицировать - там два подряд

...
516971046	УМ	№31				СССР	144	27-й ГвИАП, 709-й УАП
516971051	УМ	№31				СССР	150	Чугуев
*516971056	УМ	№31				Сирия	2366	фото*
516971061	УМ	№31				Сирия	2367	захвачен боевиками 18.04.13
516971066	УМ	№31				СССР	66	Чугуев
516971071	УМ	№31				СССР	80	Чугуев
....

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Мы долго ругались с западным споттером по поводу номера МиГ-21бис, в конце концов он убедил меня, что это 2306 а не 2206


Он прав.3-ка читается четко.

----------


## lindr

> с трудом, но прочитал зав номер ливийского МиГ-21бис 404
> 
>  Собственно вариантов было всего три: 50ххх, 65ххх или 66ххх
> 
> 75065404 бис №21 41 ?? 1978 Ливия 404 1060sq ПНС


Прошу прощения, все же 7506*6*404

----------


## Transit

МиГ-21Ф-13 5843 26-й аэ 102-й иабр ВВС АРЕ (фото после войны 1973 г.)

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21Ф-13 5843 26-й аэ 102-й иабр ВВС АРЕ (фото после войны 1973 г.)


 Серийный 11-24

----------


## lindr

Хм.. странно как-то, я был уверен, что 11-й серии завода №30 было 20 машин

Может б/у 74211124? Номер серийный располагает к этому, но версия завода №30 все же основная, хотя странно видеть здесь разрыв серии.

Надо шрифт надписи посмотреть. Может у финнов найдется.

741120	Ф-13	№30			11.63	Финляндия	MG-63	HLLv.31, FR TLLv  потерян 19.11.77
741201	Ф-13	№30			11.63	Финляндия	MG-64	HLLv.31 потерян 20.05.64

Последние поставки Ф-13 были 59хх, известен 5919.

----------


## Fencer

На заглушке цифры заводского номера?

----------


## FLOGGER

Не поручусь, но скорее всего. Заглушки часто подписывают, чтоб не таскали на другие ЛА.

----------


## lindr

> Может б/у 74211124?


Похоже все-таки б\у 1966-67 или позже, поставка 1961 года была 50хх, потом 51хх-55хх в 1962-65.




> На заглушке цифры заводского номера?]


Да, такой борт потом получил номер 96, был порезан в Чугуеве в 90-е.

----------


## Fencer

> Да, такой борт потом получил номер 96, был порезан в Чугуеве в 90-е.


Получается заводской № 516987081?

----------


## lindr

Борт 16-02 МиГ-21У ЧВВАУЛ

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Похоже все-таки б\у 1966-67 или позже, поставка 1961 года была 50хх, потом 51хх-55хх в 1962-65.


It must be a Gorki built 1961 MiG-21F-13. The highest batch 11 MiG-21F-13 aircraft from Moscow is 1120.
I think it is former SovAF aircraft deliverd to Egypt just before or after the June 1967 War.



Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Из "Москвы" в 1963-65 годах поставлялись

Египет: серии 05, 06, 07, 13, 14
Сирия: серии 11, 12, 13
Ирак: серии 11

----------


## Fencer

Какой у него заводской номер? МиГ-21ПФС первых серий. Реестр МиГ-21 | Страница 9 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## RA3DCS

> Какой у него заводской номер? МиГ-21ПФС первых серий.


Серия 6 точно, а номер может быть плюс минус 1-2 цифры. 94210603.

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/6...1-v-kishineve/

----------


## FLOGGER

А известен зав. номер МИГ-21Ф-13 (изд.74), который стоит памятником в Волгограде? Если известен, то дайте, пожалуйста. Или ссылку, где есть.
И еще интересует МИГ-21Ф (изд.72) в Бишкеке.

----------


## lindr

04685133	УС	№31	33	04	1968	СССР		96-й УАП

940АК02	ПФС	№21	19	02	1965	СССР		96-й УАП

----------


## lindr

Борт МиГ-21МФ бн18 Ливийских ВВС, похоже действительно это 965113.

----------


## Fencer

Кострома, парк Победы Реестр МиГ-21 | Страница 9 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU и Реестр МиГ-21 | Страница 10 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Какая модификация МиГ-21 и на второй фотографии есть информация по заводскому или серийному номерам?

----------


## Fencer

Фотообзор МиГ-21бис из Нижегородского городского музея техники и оборонной промышленности Нижегородские фотохроники. | Страница 190 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Есть ли на фотографиях по ссылке где-нибудь шильдики с заводским или серийным номерами?

----------


## GThomson

> Кострома, парк Победы Реестр МиГ-21 | Страница 9 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU и Реестр МиГ-21 | Страница 10 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
> Какая модификация МиГ-21 и на второй фотографии есть информация по заводскому или серийному номерам?


МиГ-21ПФ, изд.76, вариации номера - 76*0503, *выпуск - Горький или Москва.

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21ПФ, изд.76, вариации номера - 76*0503, *выпуск - Горький или Москва.


76210503 Горький конечно!

По информации уважаемого Мигариуса!




> 1. На заводе №30 первый серийный МиГ-21ПФ покинули сборочный цех в феврале 1964 г.
> 2. Первый МиГ-21ПФ на заводе №30 был сдан заказчику в апреле 1964 г.
> 3. Первая поставка МиГ-21ПФ с завода №30 заказчику состоялась в мае 1964 г.
> 4. МиГ-21ПФ №76212324 был выпущен заводом №21 в феврале 1964 г.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я хочу узнать, а вот эти цифры 23 1 62 на шильде, они что-то значат? Или это дата?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я хочу узнать, а вот эти цифры 23 1 62 на шильде, они что-то значат? Или это дата?


Дата задела.

----------


## FLOGGER

Т. е., на шильдике номер серии и месяц даются *одной* цифрой, не двумя?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фотообзор МиГ-21бис из Нижегородского городского музея техники и оборонной промышленности Нижегородские фотохроники. | Страница 190 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
> Есть ли на фотографиях по ссылке где-нибудь шильдики с заводским или серийным номерами?


75025087, серийный - 75-16-13

----------


## FLOGGER

*RA3DCS*
Саша, у тебя личка переполнена, не могу ответ отправить.

----------


## lindr

О глядите, какой раритет! Более 30 лет простоял на базе хранения!

Будут перекрашивать и памятником сделают.

Моделистам на заметку : это оригинальный  камуфляж и бортовой номер первой поставки.

----------


## Mig

закончилась карьера МиГ-21 в болгарских ВВС
Сбогом на заслужилия боец!

----------


## lindr

редкий снимок МиГ-21Ф-13/J-7 ВВС КНДР, с заводским номером на кабине, сожалению целиком не разобрать 7....116 ?

МиГ-21ПФМ борт 103 оттуда же  946103 ???

----------


## lindr

Кадры с видео, почти все рабочие борта ВВС Ливии.

Хм. ранее не видел борт 51 и 309 попал в ремонт.

Плюс свежее фото борта 27

----------


## KURYER

New MiG-21s and Mi-8s for Libyan National Army Air Force



> A formation of six new MiG-21s and six new Mi-8s arrived at Gamal Abdel Nasser airbase near Tobruk. The origin of these aircrafts is not yet known, but suspicion focused on Egypt, which has already delivered at least eleven Mi-8Ts and seven MiG-21MFs which we must add the numerous spare parts for the maintenance of the fleets of "Fishbed". The Libyan National Army Air Force has now in its inventory 26 fighter jets : 23 MiG-21s, one MiG-23ML, one Su-22UM, one Mirage F1AD; the Libyan National Army Aviation has 27 helicopters : five Mi-35s, 21 M-8s and one Mi-171.


В источнике присутствует видеоматериал ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## lindr

определился еще один зав. номер МиГ-21МФ Египта, потом Ливии

*965111*

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

это заводской?

----------


## RA3DCS

> это заводской?


 МиГ-21УМ 516999076

----------


## lindr

> это заводской?


Все известные спарки Ливии давно в базе на РП -)

----------


## APKAH

15.11.2007 Миг-21БИС №9818, Энтеббе, ВВС Уганды:


15.11.2007 Миг-21УС №9307, Энтеббе, ВВС Уганды:


2016.03.10 Миг-21БИС №9811 (75089811), Миг-21БИС №9818 (75089818), Энтеббе, ВВС Уганды (бывшие польские машины):


Кстати а почему в реестре на РП почти нет машин ВВС Польши?

----------


## lindr

не успел, и ЧССР не закончил, дел много

----------


## Fencer

Известен реестру этот МиГ-21 927 иап, Береза ?

----------


## lindr

Еще один Ливийский, действующий 75050614

----------


## lindr

Если бортовой номер подлинный, то это первый МиГ-21 поставленный в ЕГипет, Очень хотел бы узнать его заводской номер, также как и заводской номер 8301 в Музее

----------


## kiba123

Друзья, не сочтите за оффтоп, но ищу инфу по МИГ-21МФ б/н 687 и/или 768, был в составе ВВС ГДР.
Очень буду рад фото или цветовой схеме окраски.

----------


## lindr

687 Теперь он 23+40, снимков в музее завались.

966215	МФ	№30			10.72	ГДР	687	JG 3 ФРГ 23+40

----------


## Fencer

> Друзья, не сочтите за оффтоп, но ищу инфу по МИГ-21МФ б/н 687 и/или 768, был в составе ВВС ГДР.
> Очень буду рад фото или цветовой схеме окраски.


Пара фотографий ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация ...

----------


## kiba123

> Пара фотографий ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация ...


Комрады, спасибо, но это не то...
Не хочу я борт в камуфляжной окраске, хочу МИГ-21МФ из ВВС ГДР с бортовым номером из любого сочетания цифр 6/7/8. А с учетом того что там почти все в камуфляже задача прямо нереальная....


нашел тут одно фото с бортом № 967, но не уверен что это МФ, больше кажется что это БИС.

----------


## lindr

> нашел тут одно фото с бортом № 967


это ПФМ. ЕМНИП МФ для ГДР шли в камуфляже сразу, т.к. это был 1972 год

Вот МиГ-21М еще может быть.

----------


## OKA

Здесь пишут, что 12 штук с Горьковского были некамуфлированными до первого ремонта (янд.-перевод) ...

Luftfahrttechnischer Museumsverein Rothenburg e.V.

Типичные варианты окраски встречаются, разных модификаций :

German MiG-21 - Bing images

До кучи, подборка картинок из старых изданий :

http://szextant.blogspot.ru/2014/04/...-gurevich.html

Можно здесь ещё покопаться, при желании : 

http://477768.livejournal.com/tag/%D0%9C%D0%B8%D0%93-21

http://477768.livejournal.com/tag/%D0%93%D0%94%D0%A0

----------


## kiba123

Спасибо за ссылки и информацию. Буду копать номера бортов которые пришли с Горьковского завода не покрашенными.
Кстати, нашел тут одно интересное фото. На нем как серые так и камуфляжные борта, в мат.части не силен, но это точно 3е поколение.

----------


## APKAH

Нашёлся неизвестный ранее Миг-21СМТ №42 (50020107)! Был замечен в аэропорту Рига-Спилве 10.09.1993 (вероятно находился там на хранении перед отправкой. Дальнейшая его судьба неизвестна:

Как я понимаю это очередной найденный борт 899 апиб (Лиелварде, Латвия). В Рижском ВВАИУ Миг-21СМТ не было (были С и СМ). Хоть на фотографии номер белый (могли подкрасить), самолёт с таким б/н на 1989 год в полку был в 3АЭ.

В 1989 году 899-й полк пересел на Миг-27Д/К, а Миг-21СМТ/УМ эксплуатировавшиеся с 1982 г. (переданы из 515 иап ЮГВ) были списаны и в последствии, в 1990-1993 годах машины были распроданы в частные руки. Три машины были переданы в рижский авиамузей, ещё как минимум три борта утилизированы - так как их остатки находятся сегодня в музее. Насколько такой бизнес был легален для 1990 года(!) вопрос открытый, но по крайней мере это намного лучше утилизации  :Smile: 

Вот что пока известно о тех машинах 899 апиб (в/ч 30135):
Миг-21СМТ	№11 500AT01 #16-01 (1971), 899 апиб, нашёлся в 2010 г. в Арбоге (Швеция);
Миг-21СМТ	№52 50019105 #18-21 (1971), 899 апиб, с 1990 г. находится во Флориде (США);
Миг-21СМТ	№42 50020107 #19-?? (1971), 899 апиб?
Миг-21СМТ №09 50023098 #21-19	(1972), 899 апиб, далее нашёлся в Ландскроне (Швеция);
Миг-21СМТ №10 50023100 #21-20 (24.01.1972), 899 апиб, с 1991 г. в рижском музее;
Миг-21СМТ №?? 50024007 #22-00	(1972), 899 апиб, утилизирован, з/н считан с фонаря в рижском музее;
Миг-21СТ №76 50027021 #23-04 (27.03.1972), 899 апиб, с 1991 г. в рижском музее;
Миг-21СМТ №?? 50027058 #23-?? (1972), 899 апиб, утилизирован, з/н считан с фонаря в рижском музее;
Миг-21СТ №40 50029084 #23-17 (14.04.1972), 899 апиб, прежний б/н №81 (вероятно имел в 515 иап), с 1991 г. в рижском музее;

----------


## AndyM

МиГ-21бис 725 (Лаос) = 75094845

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот что пока известно о тех машинах 899 апиб (в/ч 30135):
> ;


Еще забыли 50025098 крыло в рижском музее.

----------


## lindr

Определился еще один МиГ-21МФ пришедший из Египта в Ливию

965202	МФ	№30	52	02	1972	Египет	8422?	Ливия 22

----------


## Transit

Спарка Фрунзенского ВВАУЛ №03

----------


## lindr

Вьетнам МиГ-21бис 1984 г.в борт 5334, зав номер 75097700

----------


## lindr

Я тут прикинул примерный расклад части М и МФ Египта исходя из известных бортовых и заводских

962311	М	№30	23	11	1970	Болгария	311	19.ИАП
*962312	М	№30	23	12	1970	Египет	8216	Ливия 16
962313	М	№30	23	13	1970	Египет	8217	
962314?	М	№30	23	14	1970	Египет	8218	Ливия 18(2)
962315	М	№30	23	15	1970	Египет	8219	
962401	М	№30	24	01	1970	Египет	8220	
962402	М	№30	24	02	1970	Египет	8221	
962403?	М	№30	24	03	1970	Египет	8222
962404	М	№30	24	04	1970	Египет	8223	
962405	М	№30	24	05	1970	Египет	8224	203FBB
962406	М	№30	24	06	1970	Египет	8225	
962407?	М	№30	24	07	1970	Египет	8226	Ливия 26
962408	М	№30	24	08	1970	Египет	8227	
962409	М	№30	24	09	1970	Египет	8228	фото
962410	М	№30	24	10	1970	Египет	8229	
962411	М	№30	24	11	1970	Египет	8230	
962412	М	№30	24	12	1970	Египет	8231	
962413	М	№30	24	13	1970	Египет	8232	
962414	М	№30	24	14	1970	Египет	8233	
962415	М	№30	24	15	1970	Египет	8234	
962501	М	№30	25	01	1970	Египет	8235	
962502	М	№30	25	02	1970	Египет	8236	
962503	М	№30	25	03	1970	Египет	8237	
962504	М	№30	25	04	1970	Египет	8238	
962505	М	№30	25	05	1970	Египет	8239	
962506	М	№30	25	06	1970	Египет	8240	
962507	М	№30	25	07	1970	Египет	8241	
962508	М	№30	25	08	1970	Египет	8242	
962509	М	№30	25	09	1970	Египет	8243	
962510	М	№30	25	10	1970	Египет	8244	
962511	М	№30	25	11	1970	Египет	8245	
962512	М	№30	25	12	1970	Египет	8246	
962513	М	№30	25	13	1970	Египет	8247	
962514	М	№30	25	14	1970	Египет	8248	
962515	М	№30	25	15	1970	Египет	8249	
962601	М	№30	26	01	1970	Египет	8250	
962602	М	№30	26	02	1970	Египет	8261?	
962603	М	№30	26	03	1970	Египет	8251	203FBB,  Ливия 51?
962604	М	№30	26	04	1970	Египет	8252	
962605	М	№30	26	05	1970	Египет	8253	
962606	М	№30	26	06	1970	Египет	8254	
962607	М	№30	26	07	1970	Египет	8255	Ливия 55
962608	М	№30	26	08	1970	Египет	8256	
962609	М	№30	26	09	1970	Египет	8257	
962610	М	№30	26	10	1970	Египет	8258	
962611	М	№30	26	11	1970	Египет	8259	
962612	М	№30	26	12	1970	Египет	8260	*
962613	М	№30	26	13	06.70	ЧССР	2613	4.SLP потерян 15.04.88

963004	М	№30	30	04	1970	Югославия	22802	204.ЛАП									
963005	М	№30	30	05	1970	Югославия	22803	204.ЛАП									
963006	М	№30	30	06	1970	Югославия	22804	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП									
963007	М	№30	30	07	1970	Югославия	22805	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП СРЮ Музей Сурчин									
963008	М	№30	30	08	1970	Югославия	22806	204.ЛАП потерян 03.10.74									
963009	М	№30	30	09	1970	Югославия	22807	204.ЛАП, 352.ИАЕ потерян 1985									
963010	М	№30	30	10	1970	Югославия	22808	204.ЛАП списан 1976									
963011	М	№30	30	11	1970	Югославия	22809	204.ЛАП									
963012	М	№30	30	12	1970	Югославия	22810	204.ЛАП выставка 1980-е									
963013	М	№30	30	13	1970	Югославия	22811	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП СРЮ									
963014	М	№30	30	14	1970	Югославия	22812	204.ЛАП									
963015	М	№30	30	15	1970	Югославия	22813	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП СРЮ 126.ЛАЕ, Батайница									
*963101	М	№30	31	01	1970	Египет	8301										
963102	М	№30	31	02	1970	Египет	8302										
963103	М	№30	31	03	1970	Египет	8303	135FB									
963104	М	№30	31	04	1970	Египет	8304	135FB									
963105	М	№30	31	05	1970	Египет	8305										
963106	М	№30	31	06	1970	Египет	8306										
963107	М	№30	31	07	1970	Египет	8307										
963108	М	№30	31	08	1970	Египет	8308										
963109	М	№30	31	09	1970	Египет	8309										
963110	М	№30	31	10	1970	Египет	8310		* 
963111	М	№30	31	11	1970	Югославия	22814	204.ЛАП									
963112	М	№30	31	12	1970	Югославия	22815	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП СРЮ Музей Сурчин									
963113	М	№30	31	13	1970	Югославия	22816	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП СРЮ уничтожен на земле 1999									
963114	М	№30	31	14	1970	Югославия	22817	204.ЛАП									
963115	М	№30	31	15	1970	Югославия	22818	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП СРЮ Музей Сурчин									
963201	М	№30	32	01	1970	Югославия	22819	204.ЛАП, 83.ЛАП СРЮ уничтожен на земле 1999									
963202	М	№30	32	02	1970	Югославия	22820	204.ЛАП									
963203	М	№30	32	03	1970	Югославия	22821	204.ЛАП списан 1973									
963204	М	№30	32	04	29.08.70	ГДР	428	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+48									
963205	М	№30	32	05	28.08.70	ГДР	431	JG 2 ФРГ 22+49									
963206	М	№30	32	06	01.09.70	ГДР	432	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+50									
963207	М	№30	32	07	01.09.70	ГДР	435	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+51									
*963208	М	№30	32	08	09.70	Египет	8311	* 
963209	М	№30	32	09	02.09.70	ГДР	438	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+52									
963210	М	№30	32	10	02.09.70	ГДР	445	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+53									
963211	М	№30	32	11	04.09.70	ГДР	465	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+55									
963212	М	№30	32	12	03.09.70	ГДР	461	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+54									
963213	М	№30	32	13	09.70	ГДР	464	JG7 потерян 31.12.74									
963214	М	№30	32	14	12.09.70	ГДР	468	JG7, JG 2 22+56									
963215	М	№30	32	15	10.09.70	ГДР	483	JG7, JG 2 22+57									
963301	М	№30	33	01	15.09.70	ГДР	491	JG7, JG 2 22+58									
963302	М	№30	33	02	10.09.70	ГДР	493	JG7, JG 2 22+59									
963303	М	№30	33	03	17.09.70	ГДР	497	JG7, JG 2 22+60									
963304	М	№30	33	04	11.70	ГДР	498	JG 8 потерян 24.07.72									
963305	М	№30	33	05	17.09.70	ГДР	499	JG7, JG 3, JG 2 ФРГ 22+61									
963306	М	№30	33	06	09.70	ГДР	502	JG7 потерян 13.04.71									
963307	М	№30	33	07	18.09.70	ГДР	505	JG 3, JG 2 ФРГ 22+62									
963308	М	№30	33	08	09.70	ГДР	507	JG7 потерян 24.07.72									
963309	М	№30	33	09	09.70	ГДР	520	JG7 потерян 31.08.74									
963310	М	№30	33	10	21.09.70	ГДР	527	JG7 ФРГ 22+66									
963311	М	№30	33	11	21.09.70	ГДР	542	JG7 ФРГ 22+68									
963312	М	№30	33	12	29.09.70	ГДР	565	JG7 потерян 23.07.71									
963313	М	№30	33	13	02.10.70	ГДР	566	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+71									
963314	М	№30	33	14	06.10.70	ГДР	573	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+73									
963315	М	№30	33	15	07.10.70	ГДР	580	JG7, JG 2 ФРГ 22+76									
963401	М	№30	34	01	09.10.70	ГДР	585	JG7 потерян 28.08.74									
*963402	М	№30	34	02	1970	Египет	8312	35-й ИАП (106.FB)									
963403	М	№30	34	03	1970	Египет	8313										
963404	М	№30	34	04	1970	Египет	8314										
963405	М	№30	34	05	1970	Египет	8315										
963406	М	№30	34	06	1970	Египет	8316										
963407	М	№30	34	07	1970	Египет	8317	106.FB									
963408	М	№30	34	08	1970	Египет	8318										
963409	М	№30	34	09	1970	Египет	8319	562-й АРЗ Одесса									
963410	М	№30	34	10	1970	Египет	8320										
963411	М	№30	34	11	1970	Египет	8321										
963412	М	№30	34	12	1970	Египет	8322										
963413	М	№30	34	13	1970	Египет	8323										
963414	М	№30	34	14	1970	Египет	8324	модерн									
963415	М	№30	34	15	1970	Египет	8325										
963501	М	№30	35	01	1970	Египет	8326										
963502	М	№30	35	02	1970	Египет	8327										
963503	М	№30	35	03	1970	Египет	8328										
963504	М	№30	35	04	1970	Египет	8329										
963505	М	№30	35	05	1970	Египет	8330										
963506	М	№30	35	06	1970	Египет	8331	104.FB									
963507	М	№30	35	07	1970	Египет	8332										
963508	М	№30	35	08	1970	Египет	8333										
963509	М	№30	35	09	1970	Египет	8334										
963510	М	№30	35	10	1970	Египет	8335										
963511	М	№30	35	11	1970	Египет	8336										
963512	М	№30	35	12	1970	Египет	8337										
963513	М	№30	35	13	1970	Египет	8338?	Ливия 38									
963514	М	№30	35	14	1970	Египет	8339										
963515	М	№30	35	15	1970	Египет	8340										
963601	М	№30	36	01	1970	Египет	8341	35-я ОИАЭ (108.FB)	* 
963602	М	№30	36	02	1970												
963603	М	№30	36	03	1970												
963604	М	№30	36	04	1970												
963605	М	№30	36	05	1970												
963606	М	№30	36	06	1970												
963607	М	№30	36	07	1970												
963608	М	№30	36	08	1970												
963609	М	№30	36	09	1970												
963610	М	№30	36	10	1970												
963611	М	№30	36	11	1970												
963612	М	№30	36	12	1970												
*963613	М	№30	36	13	1970	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса	* 
963614	М	№30	36	14	1970												
963615	М	№30	36	15	1970												
963701	М	№30	37	01	1970												
963702	М	№30	37	02	1970												
963703	М	№30	37	03	1970												
963704	М	№30	37	04	1970												
963705	М	№30	37	05	1970												
963706	М	№30	37	06	1970												
963707	М	№30	37	07	1970												
963708	М	№30	37	08	1970												
963709	М	№30	37	09	1970												
963710	М	№30	37	10	1970												
963711	М	№30	37	11	1970												
963712	М	№30	37	12	1970												
963713	М	№30	37	13	1970												
963714	М	№30	37	14	1970												
963715	М	№30	37	15	1970												
963801	М	№30	38	01	1971												
963802	М	№30	38	02	1971												
963803	М	№30	38	03	1971												
963804	М	№30	38	04	1971												
963805	М	№30	38	05	1971												
963806	М	№30	38	06	1971												
963807	М	№30	38	07	1971												
963808	М	№30	38	08	1971												
*963809	М	№30	38	09	27.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса	* 
963810	М	№30	38	10	1971												
963811	М	№30	38	11	1971												
963812	М	№30	38	12	1971												
963813	М	№30	38	13	1971												
*963814	М	№30	38	14	19.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса* 
963815	М	№30	38	15	1971												





964901	МФ	№30	49	01	1972	Вьетнам											
964902	МФ	№30	49	02	1972	Вьетнам	5102?	921.FR									
964903	МФ	№30	49	03	1972	Вьетнам											
964904	МФ	№30	49	04	1972	Вьетнам											
964905	МФ	№30	49	05	1972	Вьетнам											
964906	МФ	№30	49	06	1972	Вьетнам											
964907	МФ	№30	49	07	1972	Вьетнам											
964908	МФ	№30	49	08	1972	Вьетнам	5108	Nha Trang									
964909	МФ	№30	49	09	1972	Вьетнам	5109?	Da Nang									
964910	МФ	№30	49	10	1972	Вьетнам											
964911	МФ	№30	49	11	1972	Вьетнам	5111?	921.FR									
964912	МФ	№30	49	12	1972	Вьетнам											
964913	МФ	№30	49	13	1972	Вьетнам											
964914	МФ	№30	49	14	1972	Вьетнам											
964915	МФ	№30	49	15	1972	Вьетнам											
965001	МФ	№30	50	01	1972	Вьетнам											
965002	МФ	№30	50	02	1972	Вьетнам											
965003	МФ	№30	50	03	1972	Вьетнам											
965004	МФ	№30	50	04	1972	Вьетнам											
*965005	МФ	№30	50	05	1972												
965006	МФ	№30	50	06	02.72	Египет	8358	562-й АРЗ Одесса									
965007	МФ	№30	50	07	1972	Египет	8259										
965008	МФ	№30	50	08	02.72	Египет	8360	562-й АРЗ Одесса									
965009	МФ	№30	50	09	1972	Египет	8361										
965010	МФ	№30	50	10	1972												
965011	МФ	№30	50	11	1972	Египет	8401										
965012	МФ	№30	50	12	1972	Египет	8402										
965013	МФ	№30	50	13	1972	Египет	8403										
965014	МФ	№30	50	14	1972	Египет	8404										
965015	МФ	№30	50	15	1972	Египет	8405										
965101	МФ	№30	51	01	1972	Египет	8406										
965102	МФ	№30	51	02	1972	Египет	8407										
965103	МФ	№30	51	03	1972	Египет	8408										
965104	МФ	№30	51	04	1972	Египет	8409										
965105	МФ	№30	51	05	1972	Египет	8410										
965106	МФ	№30	51	06	1972	Египет	8411										
965107	МФ	№30	51	07	1972	Египет	8412										
965108	МФ	№30	51	08	1972	Египет	8413										
965109	МФ	№30	51	09	1972	Египет	8414										
965110	МФ	№30	51	10	1972	Египет	8415										
965111	МФ	№30	51	11	1972	Египет	8416										
965112	МФ	№30	51	12	1972	Египет	8417										
965113	МФ	№30	51	13	1972	Египет	8418	Ливия 18									
965114	МФ	№30	51	14	1972	Египет	8419?										
965115	МФ	№30	51	15	1972	Египет	8420?										
965201	МФ	№30	52	01	1972	Египет	8421?										
965202	МФ	№30	52	02	1972	Египет	8422?	Ливия 22									
965203	МФ	№30	52	03	1972	Египет	8423?										
965204	МФ	№30	52	04	1972	Египет	8424?										
965205	МФ	№30	52	05	1972	Египет	8425?										
965206	МФ	№30	52	06	1972	Египет	8426?										
965207	МФ	№30	52	07	1972	Египет	8427?	Ливия 27									
965208	МФ	№30	52	08	1972	Египет	8428?* 
965209	МФ	№30	52	09	02.03.72	ЧССР	5209	4.SLP, 5.SLP, 11.SLP, 82.SSLT, 4.SSLT, 43.SLT, 41.SLT  потерян 17.06.99

----------


## osipov

А есть у кого-нибудь хорошие фото кабины модернизированного МиГ-21-93 ?

----------


## lindr

940ММ03	ПФМ	№21	22	03	1965	СССР	80	802-й УАП




> А есть у кого-нибудь хорошие фото кабины модернизированного МиГ-21-93 ?


Какое отношение Ваш вопрос имеет к реестру?

Обратитесь в профильную тему : 21-93 или МиГ-21БИС UPG.

----------


## Mister Z

А вот этот МиГ-21М или МФ чей такой красавец с гербом а-ля СССР?  :Confused: 
Фото не моё, и источник найти не могу, ибо взято с [censored] Pinterest, где для простого просмотра фото нужно регистрироваться #нуегонафиг  :Mad:

----------


## lindr

> А вот этот МиГ-21М или МФ чей такой красавец с гербом а-ля СССР?


75095084	бис	№21	69	??	31.01.83	Мозамбик	202

----------


## lindr

75077445	бис	№21	49?	0?	10.79	Сирия	2291	фото 2017

Еще бортовые. МиГ-21У итд

----------


## Transit

Борт 550 из фотосета выше ещё в рабочем состоянии

----------


## KURYER

No:28 Sqn 'First Supersonics' IAF MiG-21UM seen here in 1960's; Notice extremely rare T-74 in background

----------


## FLOGGER

А с чего вдруг это МИГ-21УМ? Судя по всему это просто "У".

----------


## lindr

МиГ-21У Московская 16-й серии.

----------


## APKAH

Рижский ВВАИУ, стоянка учебной техники, начало 1970-х годов:
 
Хотел бы уточнить по модификациям: Миг-21УС №06, Миг-21С? №20 и Миг-21.. - можно ли определить модификацию борта №71? И что за тип ЛА стоит позади них? Су-7?

----------


## lindr

Табка

МиГ-21МФ 1543, 1542

МиГ-21У 560, 562

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хотел бы уточнить по модификациям: Миг-21УС №06, Миг-21С? №20 и Миг-21.. - можно ли определить модификацию борта №71?


№20, скорее всего, "Р". №71 больше похож на "ПФ".

----------


## lindr

КНДР МиГ-21бис, пара новых бортовых, всего замечены борта 23, 34, 45, 53, 72, 89

----------


## lindr

Ливийцы перенумеровали все МиГ-21МФ, 75065704 засветился с полным номером.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP8hqnvW3U4

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ливийцы перенумеровали все МиГ-21МФ, 75065704 засветился с полным номером.


РЛС - Израильские?

----------


## lindr

ИЛС Вроде как с участием Израиля. РЛС думаю не менялась.

----------


## osipov

Фото кабины 21-93 крупней, но УАП6-1А не видно.

----------


## osipov

Вообще на этом по штату идут часы ЧАМ-756. Но их нет. Стоят простые АЧС-1К под красный свет, даже АЧС-1МН с подсветкой не поставили.

----------


## ПСП

По этим трём Кантовским МиГам номера известны???
Кант, июнь 2017г.

----------


## lindr

МиГ-21УМ заводской номер 516999371 борт FE-04 памятник в Алжире.
МиГ-21УМ заводской номер 516971046 борт 21  на МАКС

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

In 1984 Egypt sold Iraq 40 F-7 that were originally purchased from China. Between December 1982-1985 the Chinese delivered Iraq at least another 40 F-7 aircraft. 

Crated F-7 aircraft had begun to arrive at Qadimah port facilities in Saudi Arabia in December 1982. Most large chinese weaponry deliveries during the Iraq-Iran war arrived at Qadimah port facilities prior to overland shipment to Iraq.


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Есть ли у кого данные по судьбе МиГ-21Ф13 заводской номер 74211325 ?
Есть версия, что он поставлен б/у в Алжир и стоит памятником с ошибочным заводским номером на киле "8325"

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21УМ заводской номер 516999371 борт FE-04 памятник в Алжире.


Прошу прощения, FE-06.

----------


## AndyM

> Прошу прощения, FE-06.


место: 36.70527, 3.22488

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 560212   Ф-13   Aero         1965   ЧССР   0212   5.SLP, 9.SLP


У ворот музея ВВС Чехии в Kbely.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 516931066   УМ   №31         01.04.75   ЧССР   3166   8.SLP, 82.SSLT, 11.SLP




Кбелы.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 94А4411   ПФМ   №30         1966   ЧССР   4411   9.SLP, 8.SLP, 11.SLP


Кбелы.

----------


## lindr

А есть ли возможность узнать оригинальные заводские номера этих самолетов? 

269901	Ф-13	Aero	нет	01	20.04.62	ЧССР	9901	Сирия									
269902	Ф-13	Aero	нет	02	1962	ЧССР	9902	Сирия									
269903	Ф-13	Aero	нет	03	1962	ЧССР	9903	Сирия									
269904	Ф-13	Aero	нет	04	21.12.62	ЧССР	9904	9.SLP									


Насколько я понимаю они были поставлены из Горького в 1960-61 в виде комплектов.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 760308   ПФ   №30         1964   ЧССР   0308   8.SLP, 9.SLP


Кбелы.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group54212572086283/al...9/859149625099

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день! 
Есть у меня в коллекции не много РУСов от Миг-21, можно ли узнать от каких они модификациях стояли?! 
Нашел такие вот номера на моих русах,на каждом русе свой номер.
1)5156
2)5161
3)5165
4)5128
5-12) еще не смотрел номера.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Буду рад,любой помощи.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Добрый день! 
> Есть у меня в коллекции не много РУСов от Миг-21, можно ли узнать от каких они модификациях стояли?! 
> .


На МиГ-21 с автопилотом АП-155. Затем были изменения с кнопками захват и пуск РС, СС, Б. Нужно смотреть со стороны кнопок.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Хорошо,фото сделаю еще позже.

----------


## RA3DCS

Видно, что на Ваших РУС нет кнопки раздельного управления стрельбой ГШ-23 и остального вооружения. На МиГ-21БИС с номера 75008009 кнопки,зачем то поменяли местами. Что вызывало иногда (как рассказывали)ошибочный пуск РС.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Здравствуйте! 
Вот на Русе нашел такой номер: 351.5101.9801 и рядом номер 384

----------


## RA3DCS

Посты про РУС просим модераторов перенести в другой раздел например "Авионика в деталях"
не место им ТУТ!

----------


## MiG-25ua

Можно силку на тему или раздел ?  
Авионика в деталях

----------


## RA3DCS

> Можно силку на тему или раздел ?  
> Авионика в деталях


http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...ka-v-detalyah/

----------


## Sveto

Посвящается моим друзьям ,фанатичными поклонниками МиГ :)
Вот одна фотография из моего детства -необычный МиГ-21ПФМ/Л-14 ВВС Югославии  

б/н 22705 ,зав.номер 5711  на котором во время ремонта на АРЗ «Змай» заменили крышку фонаря кабины (см. перископ) 
P.S. 
Кстати на фото тогда молодой летчик-истребитель Мирчета Йоканович, позже он войдет в первую группу летчиков на МиГ-29 (Луговая 1987), станет командиром 127-ой ИАЭ (1992-1993),204-го ИАП (1996-1997),начальник ПВО,главный инспектор РВиПВО...

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день! Если я правильно понял, этот РуС с МиГ-21 СМТ ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Добрый день! Если я правильно понял, этот РуС с МиГ-21 СМТ ?


Нет конечно!
На СМТ уже была вторая боевая кнопка.
Богдан просьба подобные вопросы помещать в ветку "Авионика в деталях"
Реестр совсем для другого.

----------


## lindr

Вычищаю мусор. ЧССР надеюсь добить в ближайшее время. Плюс введу МиГ-21ФЛ 139-ю серию. ...Добавил в реестр борта сейчас их 1221. Ввел ЛП с статистику пока 166 аварий и 70 катастроф.

Думаю Надо добавить завод SAC - два десятка лицензионных МиГ-21Ф-13 КНР

Завод HAL ввели, но самолеты отдельно по заводу отображаются, хотя вроде должно работать.

----------


## lindr

Хочу поставить на обсуждение вопрос, нужно ли вводить как отдельные модификации: 

- МиГ-21Ф-13Р разведчик, Болгария

- МиГ-21Ф-13FR разведчик, финляндия

- МиГ-21МФN - Чехия

- МиГ-21бисD - Хорватия

- МиГ-21МФ Египет модернизация с ИЛС

----------


## RA3DCS

> Хочу поставить на обсуждение вопрос, нужно ли вводить как отдельные модификации:


Это скорее кустарные доработки чем модификации.

----------


## Sveto

> Хочу поставить на обсуждение вопрос, нужно ли вводить как отдельные модификации: 
> 
> - МиГ-21Ф-13Р разведчик, Болгария
> 
> - МиГ-21Ф-13FR разведчик, финляндия
> 
> - МиГ-21МФN - Чехия
> 
> - МиГ-21бисD - Хорватия
> ...


МиГ-21бисР - Сербия и Черногория

----------


## sovietjet

> Хочу поставить на обсуждение вопрос, нужно ли вводить как отдельные модификации: 
> 
> - МиГ-21Ф-13Р разведчик, Болгария
> 
> - МиГ-21Ф-13FR разведчик, финляндия
> 
> - МиГ-21МФN - Чехия
> 
> - МиГ-21бисD - Хорватия
> ...


МиГ-21МФ-Р, Болгария

----------


## lindr

Посмотрю по указанным типам. Моя позиция в том,что модификацией заносимой в типы признавать ту, что дает качественное изменение х-к самолета, например переделка в разведчик заводским способом это качественное изменение, т.к. меняет назначение машины.

- МиГ-21МФN - Чехия

- МиГ-21бисD - Хорватия

- эти думаю не выделять отдельно.

Закончил вроде ЧССР, аварийность по прикидкам выходит около 20-25% выпуска было сбито, уничтожено на земле, потеряно в инцидентах, репрезентативная выборка видимо даст не менее 2000 потеряных  МиГ-21. Озвучиваемая цифра в 500 небоевых потерь явно занижена, видимо вдвое.

----------


## lindr

Начал вводить поляков, просьба помочь с данными по авариям, и катастрофам, на многие пока не указана причина.

P.S. Нет ВВС Албании, хотел их машины добавить (из числа 23 МиГ-21Ф-13 выпущеных по лицензии в Шеньяне)

----------


## lindr

Аркан добавил Албанию, а я ее борта, есть странная нестыковка в документах, потерянный в 1974 году в статьях указал как 0203, но 0203 фигурирует на куче разных фотографий, возможно автор смотрел типографский текст и "8" плохо пропечаталась ? 

По второму погибшему есть только позывной 108, номер машины неизвестен. Описание катастроф см. в реестре.

Вопреки распространненому мнению F-7A (на деле обычный МиГ-21Ф-13) собран в Шеньяне в 1970 и не имеет отношения к Ченгду. 

Всего там собрали 23 машины. нулевая серия три самолета, первая - не менее семи. Вторая десять и вся на экспорт, третья три или четыре, один или не собран или пошел в Ченгду на прототипы, там как раз в 1970 начали . Итого вроде как сходится.

----------


## sovietjet

ВВС Болгария также будет добавлени?

----------


## lindr

Польша, потом Венгрия, после или ГДР или Румыния или Болгария.

----------


## sovietjet

Для Болгарии можно помочь, у меня есть почти полний ресстр. Только для ПФМ есть несколько отсутствующие данные.

----------


## PPV

Письмо зам. МАП А.Кобзарева ГК ВВС П.С. Кутахову от 05.11.1970 г.
В соответствии с СР ВВС ... об улучшении ЛТД МиГ-21, ГАЗ изготовил следующие образцы самолётов:
МиГ-21СМФ N 151007 с дв.Р13Ф-300, имеющим режим ЧР, ...
МиГ-21Д N 150902 с дв. Р-13Ф-300, и сокращенным составом оборудования.
... прошу Вашего указания командиру вч 15650 о проведении испытаний...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Письмо зам. МАП А.Кобзарева ГК ВВС П.С. Кутахову от 05.11.1970 г.
> В соответствии с СР ВВС ... об улучшении ЛТД МиГ-21, ГАЗ изготовил следующие образцы самолётов:
> МиГ-21СМФ N 151007 с дв.Р13Ф-300, имеющим режим ЧР, ...
> МиГ-21Д N 150902 с дв. Р-13Ф-300, и сокращенным составом оборудования.
> ... прошу Вашего указания командиру вч 15650 о проведении испытаний...


В дополнение темы!
В июле 1970 года проводятся работы по внедрению в серийное производство новой модификации двигателя – Р13Ф-300 (изделие 95Ф).
Выполнение конструктивных доработок фюзеляжа при установкенового двигателя, изменение монтажа топливной системы в связи с увеличенным расходом топлива, гидросистемы, электросистемы  и системы кондиционирования проводятся на самолете типа 15 № 0910.
В августе после прохождения испытаний самолет *15-0910,* передается в в/ч 15650 для получения заключения о серийном производстве самолетов с новой модификацией двигателя.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-21СМФ N 151007 с дв.Р13Ф-300, имеющим режим ЧР, ...
> МиГ-21Д N 150902 с дв. Р-13Ф-300, и сокращенным составом оборудования.


И чем дело закончилось?

----------


## RA3DCS

> И чем дело закончилось?


Стали ставить двигатели изделие 95Ф. и появилась модификация тип-96 с двигателем 95Ф.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо, но я имел в виду неск. иное. Указанная модификация МИГ-21Д (150902) - она во что превратилась (в смысле названия)? И СМФ (151007)тоже.

----------


## Avia M

Разглядел...

----------


## Fencer

> Разглядел...


Получается заводской № 94211123

----------


## RA3DCS

> Получается заводской № 94211123


Получается начиная с этой машины стали ставить РП-21М (изделие 830М)!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Получается заводской № 94211123


Это, по-моему, зависит от того, где стоит этот шильдик. Мы знаем, что на одной машине могут стоять шильдики разных серийных номеров. Истинный стоит в нише ПНШ. Если это он, тогда все верно - 1123. Если не он - то не факт.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это, по-моему, зависит от того, где стоит этот шильдик. Мы знаем, что на одной машине могут стоять шильдики разных серийных номеров. Истинный стоит в нише ПНШ. Если это он, тогда все верно - 1123. Если не он - то не факт.


Судя по фото это не шильдик а надпись краской!

----------


## FLOGGER

Согласен. Тогда о чем мы?

----------


## RA3DCS

Ф


> Согласен. Тогда о чем мы?


Мы о том, что начиная с этой машины пошло обозначение ПФМ. Хотя Евгений Лебедев утверждает что там в нише переднего шасси другие номера.
Уважаемый Avia M подскажите в каком месте обнаружен номер 11-23?

----------


## Avia M

> Судя по фото это не шильдик а надпись краской!


Присутствует и такой вариант.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Мы о том, что начиная с этой машины пошло обозначение ПФМ.


Саша, не с *этой* машины, а с машины с *этим серийным номером.* А она это или не она - это еще нужно выяснить.



> Хотя Евгений Лебедев утверждает что там в нише переднего шасси другие номера.


Вот в этом и суть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Присутствует и такой вариант.


Что то я это место на самолете не узнаю! Можно поподробнее где этот номерок выбит, или более обзорное фото.

----------


## Avia M

> Что то я это место на самолете не узнаю! Можно поподробнее где этот номерок выбит, или более обзорное фото.


То передняя часть фонаря. 
Краской получается "за креслом".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Краской получается "за креслом".


А в нише переднего шасси какие номера выбиты?

----------


## Avia M

> А в нише переднего шасси какие номера выбиты?


Пытался обнаружить... С оказией изучу с "пристрастием".

----------


## Avia M

> А в нише переднего шасси какие номера выбиты?


Первый снимок, ответ на вопрос (цифры совпадают с ранее обсуждавшимися). Далее в нишах осн.опор.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Первый снимок, ответ на вопрос (цифры совпадают с ранее обсуждавшимися). Далее в нишах осн.опор.


Спасибо большое!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, не с *этой* машины, а с машины с *этим серийным номером.* А она это или не она - это еще нужно выяснить.


Ну вот и выяснилось, именно с этой машины

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо большое!


Рад стараться!  :Smile: 
А "7 64" случаем не дата выпуска?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Рад стараться! 
> А "7 64" случаем не дата выпуска?


Она самая!

----------


## Avia M

> Она самая!


Спасибо.
А шильдики в нишах осн. опор (реально, на злементах консолей крыла), какую инф. несут?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А шильдики в нишах осн. опор (реально, на злементах консолей крыла), какую инф. несут?


Агрегатные бирки задела! На машинах более поздних годов выпуска можно определить серию.

----------


## FLOGGER

Теперь да, это установлено. Достоверно. Именно она. В определенном смысле этапная машина.

----------


## Fencer

Индийский МиГ-21 в подарок Путину

----------


## Fencer

> Индийский МиГ-21 в подарок Путину


Индия подарит России «винтажные» МиГ-21 в знак дружбы https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2018-09...sii-vintazhnie

----------


## GK21

> Индия подарит России «винтажные» МиГ-21 в знак дружбы https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2018-09...sii-vintazhnie


Хотелось бы посмотреть на эти самолёты на земле и в воздухе после такого перерыва )). Особенно на "ФЛ".

----------


## Fencer

> Хотелось бы посмотреть на эти самолёты на земле и в воздухе после такого перерыва )). Особенно на "ФЛ".


Подарят - увидим...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Подарят - увидим...


Только за Державу обидно!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Только за Державу обидно!


Почему????

----------


## RA3DCS

> Почему????


В стране которая их разработала, строила (и дарила другим) не осталось ни одного, не то что бы летного, более менее комплектного экземпляра.

----------


## Казанец

Так было всегда. БИ-1 все 12 штук зачем сожгли? Ну ладно бы металл был, на переплавку: воюющей стране не помешает. А то ведь фанера - даже не согреешься... Зачем сожгли-то все до одного?

----------


## FLOGGER

> В стране которая их разработала, строила (и дарила другим) не осталось ни одного, не то что бы летного, более менее комплектного экземпляра.


А-а, в этом плане... Тогда да, согласен. А ты посмотри, как чехи прощались с 21-ми! Полеты, шоу, на борту самолета "Спасибо" написали, зрители на аэродроме! Красиво и трогательно...

----------


## GK21

> Так было всегда. БИ-1 все 12 штук зачем сожгли? Ну ладно бы металл был, на переплавку: воюющей стране не помешает. А то ведь фанера - даже не согреешься... Зачем сожгли-то все до одного?


Уникальная коллекция отечественной, трофейной и союзнической авиатехники времен ВОВ,  хранящаяся ещё некоторое время в послевоенный период, также была пущена на слом. Большая часть экспонатов так называемого Музея трофейной техники и БНТ ЦАГИ, среди которых только немецких самолётов было около 20-и, была уничтожена уже в 1948 г. Часть этих раритетов, переданных в МАИ, дожила до начала 1970-х годов и была также утилизирована...
 К сожалению, уничтожалась не только техника, но и заводская документация к ней. Бумага, вроде бы, занимает не так много места)).

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Геннадий, вот это-то и обидно. Уничтожается документация. Уничтожается настолько, что не остается ничего. Порой, даже облик самолета не восстановить. Вы, наверное, видели, я спрашивал Павла (PPV) про рекордный Т-431 (он же Т-43-1), так даже он сказал, что как выглядел этот самолет уже трудно понять. Самолетов уже давно нет, а никаких, грубо говоря, чертежей нет, не сохранилось. Все чертежи сейчас, как я понимаю, делаются любителями на основании обрывочных данных из ТО, РТО, РТЭ и т. п., а также фотографий, если таковые можно сделать и, если повезет, обмеров "тела".
Как-то, много лет назад, довелось мне беседовать с Засыпкиным. Интересовался, есть ли что-то по ЯК-36 (интересна мне эта машина и по сию пору). Так он мне сказал, что у них ничего не осталось, все куда-то исчезло. 
Вот так вот.

----------


## unclebu

> Да, Геннадий, вот это-то и обидно. Уничтожается документация. Уничтожается настолько, что не остается ничего. Порой, даже облик самолета не восстановить. Вы, наверное, видели, я спрашивал Павла (PPV) про рекордный Т-431 (он же Т-43-1), так даже он сказал, что как выглядел этот самолет уже трудно понять. Самолетов уже давно нет, а никаких, грубо говоря, чертежей нет, не сохранилось. Все чертежи сейчас, как я понимаю, делаются любителями на основании обрывочных данных из ТО, РТО, РТЭ и т. п., а также фотографий, если таковые можно сделать и, если повезет, обмеров "тела".
> Как-то, много лет назад, довелось мне беседовать с Засыпкиным. Интересовался, есть ли что-то по ЯК-36 (интересна мне эта машина и по сию пору). Так он мне сказал, что у них ничего не осталось, все куда-то исчезло. 
> Вот так вот.


Это делается не от хорошей жизни. А "бумага" - это самое неприятное, что есть на хранении. Она же с грифами хранится. Даже через 50-60 лет. А чтобы гриф снять в Советские и , конечно, в нынешние времена нужно так "извернуться"... Поэтому всегда было проще "уничтожить установленным порядком". Кто же захочет на себя уголовку повесить и что-то сделать с грифованными документами?! Вот поэтому скажем до сих пор в Рыбинске хранятся протоколы испытаний двигателей ВД-7М за 1957-1959 годы и все они с грифом. И дорога их прямая ждет через пару лет в топку. Кто же будет "геморроем" заниматься и составлять и отправлять кипу бумаг, чтобы сняли гриф. Но даже если гриф снимут бумаги из зоны режимного хранения перекочуют в подсобку и оттуда опять таки в мусор ибо там где они лежат архивы никому не нужны. Увы так везде.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Поэтому всегда было проще "уничтожить установленным порядком".


Увы, это так. :Mad:  Знаю это от знакомых, которые с этим сталкивались.

----------


## GK21

> Подарят - увидим...


Интересно, подарили, все-таки, или нет?)). Информации о продолжении 
этой истории пока обнаружить не удалось.

----------


## FLOGGER

А мне интересно другое - куда он их денет? В музей? В какой? В Патриот? Они же, я думаю, в летном еще состоянии... Для нас это большая редкость.

----------


## GK21

> А мне интересно другое - куда он их денет? В музей? В какой? В Патриот? Они же, я думаю, в летном еще состоянии... Для нас это большая редкость.


Можно предположить, что они осядут в ЛИИ, поскольку летающие  раритеты  необходимо периодически облетывать. Да и показывать их хотя бы  иногда можно  будет на МАКсе на земле и в воздухе. Летные экземпляры из коллекции В. Задорожного хранятся, вроде бы, именно там.

----------


## FLOGGER

А какие у Задорожного летные экземпляры? Просто держать в ЛИИ свои самолеты - это безумных денег будет стоить! Платить надо за хранение, обслуживание, облеты (если таковые будут)... А, кстати, не знаете, что сейчас в Медыни делается?
P.S. Так я и не смог туда попасть... Жаль.

----------


## GK21

В сети в разное время появлялась информация с хорошими фотообзорами о хранящихся в ангарах ЛИИ летающих  раритетах Второй Мировой, которыми распоряжается фонд "Крылатая память Победы" ( Б. Осетинский) совместно с музеем В. Задорожного (Ил-2, МиГ-3, И-153, И -15бис и др.). Эта информация не верна? Первый из упоминаемых в данном списке аппаратов в августе прошлого года совершил перелёт с аэродрома ЛИИ в Кубинку. Место пребывания остальных в настоящее время  мне не известно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эта информация не верна?


Да нет, Геннадий, я не знаю. Я просто спросил про летные образцы у Задорожного, т. к. действительно был не в курсе.

----------


## Fencer

> А мне интересно другое - куда он их денет? В музей? В какой? В Патриот? Они же, я думаю, в летном еще состоянии... Для нас это большая редкость.


Конечно же в России они летать не будут - осядут где-нибудь и хорошо бы в качестве музейных экспонатов,учебных пособий или авиапамятников,а не на долгосрочном хранении вплоть до их утилизации...

----------


## AndyM

Уганда:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erwina...57700515746622

U-901 516925016
U-903 516969036
U-906 9911
U-908 9909
U-916 10001
(U-917) 10002

----------


## APKAH

Побывал недавно в британском Midland Air museum, естественно кроме Ми-24 и Миг-21 на другие типы даже и не обратил внимание, зато то, что представляло мой интерес было мною досконально проверено  :Biggrin:

----------


## RA3DCS

> зато то, что представляло мой интерес было мною досконально проверено


Вот этот четкий номерок в каком месте планера нашли?

----------


## Avia M

> Можно предположить, что они осядут в ЛИИ


Есть информация, о скором прибытии в Кубинку...

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Вьетнамский 75069108 в музее RTAF в Бангкоке.

----------


## APKAH

> Вот этот четкий номерок в каком месте планера нашли?


Нанесён в данном месте:

----------


## GK21

> Есть информация, о скором прибытии в Кубинку...


Спасибо за информацию, а то следы подаренных раритетов что-то совсем затерялись)).
Надо полагать, что под Кубинкой имеется в виду "Патриот" и тогда о "лётном состоянии" машин, к большому сожалению, придётся позабыть?
В Кубинке последняя пара МиГ-21бис поддерживалась в лётном  состоянии до 1988 г. в 4-й АЭ показа. Ну , а совсем последними небо Кубинки бороздили финны на своих МиГ -21бис в августе 1991г., если не считать несколько наземных выставок начала 90-х , где этот самолёт также был представлен.

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо за информацию


Ещё пара из Саваслейки, но состояние точно не лётное. :Smile:

----------


## Бурундук

*lindr*, нет ли у вас данных о выпуске МиГ-21УМ на ТАЗиД? В "Марке "МиГ" - 70" указано, что в 1978-1984 годах построили 481 самолёт. Нет ли разбивки по годам? Спасибо.

----------


## Avia M

Саваслейка - "Патриот". 

Прежний б/н красный...

----------


## lindr

Бортовой номер сбитого МиГ-21UPG CU-2328 51-th squadron, фигурирует в описи захваченной у пилота.

----------


## OKA

> Бортовой номер сбитого МиГ-21UPG CU-2328 51-th squadron, фигурирует в описи захваченной у пилота.


Встречалось фото :



Все :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/805809.html

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-21СМ б/н 26 (заводской № 150АЛ13) (источник Россия - Нормандия-Неман https://ok.ru/group/44517254299744/photos)

----------


## FLOGGER

Судя по з\н, это СМ.

----------


## sovietjet

В Болгарии нашли деталь с серийным номером 516909031. Кажется из МиГ-21УМ, но этот серийный номер не болгарский МиГ-21УМ. Eсть больше информации об этом? Может быть, советский МиГ-21УМ?

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/52046751334590/a...6/516544294590

----------


## lindr

Под Франкфуктом на Одере обнаружили обломки МиГ-21Ю, по анализу присланых мне снимков, полагаю, что это МиГ-21Р 03СЧ18, кто может прокомментировать?

----------


## AndyM

Лаос:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erwina...57712144006141
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erwina...57712130010147

----------


## Avia M

Экспозицию смоленского музея пополнит МиГ-21

https://readovka67.ru/news/52121 




> Самолёт более 30 лет простоял на территории ныне заброшенного пионерлагеря в Кардымовском районе.  В конце 70-х он был учебным пособием на военной кафедре СФ МЭИ. До этого, полагаю (но это не точно), служил в 32 истребительном авиаполку в Шаталово.

----------


## Avia M

> Экспозицию смоленского музея пополнит МиГ-21


Серийный...

----------


## Евгений

Вот еще Смоленский борт

----------


## Mig

Экспозицию смоленского музея пополнит МиГ-21



_Самолёт более 30 лет простоял на территории ныне заброшенного пионерлагеря в Кардымовском районе. В конце 70-х он был учебным пособием на военной кафедре СФ МЭИ. До этого, полагаю (но это не точно), служил в 32 истребительном авиаполку в Шаталово.
_
*32 гиап в 1963 году сдал свои МиГ-21Ф-13 кубинским ВВС перед возвращением домой из командировки на "Остров свободы". Вернувшись в Кубинку, 32 гиап  в начале 1964 года переучился на МиГ-21ПФ. В конце 1967 года 32 гиап перебазировался из Кубинки  в Шаталово уже на МИГ-21ПФМ. *

----------


## Avia M

2018. 5 июля неподалеку от Давлеканово местные жители стали свидетелями необычной картины. На дороге появился настоящий истребитель.
Самолет привезли в Международную аэрокосмическую школу имени космонавта-испытателя СССР Урала Султанова, которая ежегодно открывается в деревне Калиновка. Сейчас он уже установлен на постамент. Просматривается прежний б/н... 

https://ufa1.ru/text/incidents/65114...commentsheader

https://youtu.be/iu07DGLOcNM

----------


## ДА-200

Музей авиации - Рига

МиГ-21УМ, борт 94, зав. номер 516939011



МиГ-21УМ, борт 06, зав. номер - не нашел



Бак видимо "родной" - краской написано "06", но взят из комплект самолета МиГ-21Р, зав. номер 030СА04.

Подфюзеляжный пилон - 0719.

----------


## ДА-200

МиГ-21СМТ, борт 76, зав. № 50027021



МиГ-21СМТ, борт 40, зав. № 50029084, номер комплекта агрегатов 2317



Левый внутрнный держатель - из МиГ-21СМ № 150АЕ05Т

----------


## ДА-200

МиГ-21СМТ, борт 10, зав. № 50023100, номер комплекта агрегатов 2120



Левый внешный держатель - из 130355

----------


## RA3DCS

> Левый внутрнный держатель - из МиГ-21СМ № 150ЕА05Т (?)


Пилон действительно от типа 15Т. 900 литровый накладной бак №7. Двигатель 95Ф (Р13Ф-300)

----------


## ДА-200

Т.е. самолет МиГ-21СМТ, зав. № 50029084, а пилон из МиГ-21СМ зав. № 150ЕА05?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Т.е. самолет МиГ-21СМТ, зав. № 50029084, а пилон из МиГ-21СМ зав. № 150ЕА05?


Совершенно верно! Пилон на нем стоит от МиГ-21СМ тип 15Т. Была такая партия самолетов СМ (с 15-14-18 по 15-15-07) с увеличенным запасом топлива. а с 16 серии уже пошли полноценные СМТ. тип 50.

----------


## PPV

Письмо зам.пред ГКАТ Куприянова в ГК ВВС от 16.01.1963 г.
... прошу вашего распоряжения направить старшему ВП завода N 31 наряды на передачу с завода N 31 принятых в 12.1962 г. 3-х самолетов МиГ-21У:
- N 0101 предназначен для оборудования под ЛЛ по САПС в ЛИИ,
- N 0102 на ресурсные испытания на заводе N 31,
- N 0103 для работ по отработке сбросов фонаря в ОКБ-155.

----------


## FLOGGER

030СК06? Или 05? Или И? Разведчик.

----------


## Transit

Фото МиГ-21бис 2306 ВВС Сирии. На пилоне читается 4275?

----------


## Transit

На МиГ-21МФ 5121 ДРВ стоит "чужой" пилон с номером 6201

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фото МиГ-21бис 2306 ВВС Сирии.


Это она ржавая такая?
Да, 4275.

Там, по-моему, еще что-то перед 4. То ли двойка, то ли просто грязь какая-то?

----------


## PPV

Приказ ГКАТ N 13 от 19.01.1965 г.
СМ СССР постановлением от 30.12.1964 г.N 1068-420 
...обязал ... обеспечить в 1965 году ГКЭС по его заказ-наряду для экспорта в социалистические и развивающиеся страны вооружение и ВТ ... согласно приложения N 1.
... Приложение: Перечень вооружения и ВТИ, поставляемого на экспорт в 1965,году.
а) Авиационное имущество:
самолёты-перехватчики МиГ-21ПФ в кол-все 181, в т.ч.:
НРБ=12, ВНР=10, ГДР=40 (в т.ч. 16 за счёт плана 1964 г.), ПНР=76, СРР=24, ЧССР=19.
Самолёты-перехватчики МиГ-21ФЛ в кол-ве 135, в т.ч.:
ОАР=40, Индонезия=14, Ирак=18, Индия=47. (в т.ч. 9 в узлах и деталях), Гана=4, Афганистан=12.
УТС МиГ-21У = 65.
 ...

----------


## lindr

Ну до Индонезии они не добрались, как и до Ганы. 

Ирак - странно истребительная эскадрилья  это 16 машин., может две про запас или обучение?

Египет похоже тоже с запасом. Все машины известны по бортовым 6101 -6140 - сходится

Индия - наконец разрешилась загадка. Мигариус писал о 44 реально поставленных машинах, но по бортовым в частях мы точно знаем только 38. И эта цифра окончательная. И теперь мы видим подтверждение о 38 реально поставленных машинах.

Значит в узлах поставили 6.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Значит в узлах поставили 6.


Почему 6? В приказе указано 9!

----------


## lindr

Я говорил с Мигариусом по его данным поставлено 44. Причем в собраном виде.
Однако эти данные  расходились в данными по бортовым номерам. Я связался с западными коллегами и (у них есть записи споттеров с '60 годов) и они подтвердили: из этой партии эксплуатировались только 38 машин. Что теперь подтверждается документом. Правда непонятна судьба 6 машин что по нашим данным передавались в готовом виде. Возможно их разобрали в процессе налаживания производства.
Кстати число поставленных в виде готовых комплектов тоже не сходится и тоже на 6 машин.

----------


## Transit

С сайта БВВАУЛ

----------


## Transit

"Спарки" Мозамбикская и Ангольская

----------


## GThomson

> С сайта БВВАУЛ


на первой фотке борт 04, 1 аэ 59 уап.
хотя на колодке 06.
на щитке зав.№664000713 - спарка московской постройки, с нижним парашютом.
другие москвичи в аэ - 26 списан, 20 - разложили при перегоне на АРЗ.
на этом борту в дождливую погоду, при проверке радистами маркера, нештатно срабатывала противопожарная система...

----------


## lindr

713 не может быть, это ПФ.
718 видимо.

----------


## AndyM

> Ирак - странно истребительная эскадрилья  это 16 машин., может две про запас или обучение?


Ирак получил 20 МиГ-21ФЛ (665-684)
18 1965, 2 1966?

----------


## lindr

14 для Индонезии возможно попали в Алжир.

----------


## PPV

Приказ МАП N 77 от 18.05.1965 г.
СМ СССР распоряжением от 08.05.1965 г. ...
1 Дал согласие на поставку АНДР в 1965-68 гг. ВТ и имущества согласно приложения N 1...
...  Приложение: авиационное имущество:
самолёты МиГ-21ФЛ - 24 шт.в 1966-67 гг
самолёты МиГ-21У - 4 шт.в 1966 г.
ракеты К-13А - 498 шт.в 1966-67 гг.
...

----------


## PPV

Приказ МАП N 217 от 17.08.1965 г.
СМ СССР распоряжением от 28.07.1965 г. ...
... Обязал МАП обеспечить:
а) производство и поставку в ОАР через ГКЭС ВТ и имущества ... согласно приложения N. 2 ...
... Приложение N 2.
Самолёты МиГ-21У - 6 шт.в 1966 г.

----------


## PPV

Приказ МАП N 227 от 21.08.1965 г.
СМ СССР распоряжением от 28.07.1965 г. ...
...Обязал МАП обеспечить:
а) производство и поставку в САР через ГКЭС ВТ и имущества ... согласно приложения N. 2...
... Приложение N 2.
самолёты МиГ-21ФЛ - 32 шт.в 1966-67 гг.
самолёты МиГ-21У - 8 шт.в 1966-67 гг. ...

----------


## lindr

> самолёты МиГ-21ФЛ - 24 шт


Вот  это новость! я всегда думал, что их было 14.




> самолёты МиГ-21У - 4 шт.в 1966 г.


23-16,17,19,20




> самолёты МиГ-21ФЛ - 32 шт.в 1966-67 гг.
> самолёты МиГ-21У - 8 шт.в 1966-67 гг. ...


2 эскадрильи по штату (16+4У).

----------


## PPV

> Вот  это новость! я всегда думал, что их было 14....


Я думаю, эти цифры не окончательные.
В том же самом приказе были цифры и по поставкам Су-7, но фактически машин было поставлено меньше, чем там указывалось...

----------


## PPV

Справка (отп. 25.01.1965 г.)
Суммарный выпуск МиГ-21Ф = 784 шт., МиГ-21ПФ = 862 шт.
Поставки на экспорт: МиГ-21Ф-13 = 471 шт., МиГ-21ПФ = 108 шт.

Чуть позднее, письмом, от 13.02.1965 г., адресованным в ЦК КПСС, П. Дементьев подтверждает цифры по экспорту:
... всего за рубежом эксплуатируется 579 самолетов МиГ-21 ...

----------


## PPV

Письмо П. Дементьева в адрес зам.пред.СМ СССР т. Смирнова Л.В. от 01.02.1965 г.
ММЗ "Знамя Труда"в 1964 г. выпускались самолёты МиГ-21 для поставки на экспорт, без системы, сокращающей дистанцию взлёта и посадки.
В 1965 г.этот завод должен изготовить и поставить на экспорт 300 самолетов, в т.ч. 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ в 1-м полугодии в соц.страны и 135 самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ во 2-м полугодии развивающимся странам - Индии и ОАР.
В связи с тем, что заводы "Знамя Труда", " Красный Октябрь" и завод N 26 не готовы к выпуску самолетов МиГ-21ПФ и двигателей Р11Ф2С-300 с системой СПС, а также учитывая, что во 2-м полугодии 1965 г. производится поставка Индии и ОАР самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ, на которых не предусматривается система сокращения дистанции взлёта и посадки, нами принято решение выпустить в 1-м полугодии на заводе "Знамя Труда" ещё 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ без внесения указанных конструктивных изменений.
Со стороны ВВС возражений не имеется.
Прошу Вашего согласия.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Справка (отп. 25.01.1965 г.)
> Суммарный выпуск МиГ-21Ф = 784 шт.........
> ................................


Тут наверно ошибка МиГ-21Ф-13!

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21ПФ = 862 шт.


Что-то это Цифра не бьется. Ранее писалось по заводу 21 - 518 ПФ. Плюс завод 30 на начало 1965 где-то еще 120.

Ф-13 сходится

Может по ПФ *планируемый* выпуск, тогда норм.

У меня ранее записано

МиГ-21Ф-13	изд. 74	1960	1962	№21	513	01-23
МиГ-21Ф-13	изд. 74	1962	1965	№30	271	01-17

----------


## PPV

По МАПовской картотеке:
МиГ-21Ф = 79 шт.в 1959-60 гг на заводе 21
МиГ-21Ф-13 = 539 шт.в 1960-62 гг на заводе 21
МиГ-21Ф-13 = 270 шт.в 1962-64 гг на заводе 30
МиГ-21ПФ = 517 шт.в 1961-64 гг на заводе 21
МиГ-21ПФ с СПС = 345 шт.в 1963-64 гг на заводе 21
МиГ-21ПФ = 123 шт.в 1964 г.на заводе 30

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21ФЛ = 123 шт.в 1964 г.на заводе 30


ФЛ в 1964 на 30-ке? может ПФ все-таки?




> МиГ-21Ф-13 = 539 шт.в 1960-62 гг на заводе 21


Там часть в агрегатах для КНР ЕМНИП.




> МиГ-21Ф-13 = 270 шт.в 1962-64 гг на заводе 30


740903 разбился при сдаче, убран из статистики, с ним 271.




> МиГ-21ПФ = 517 шт.в 1961-64 гг на заводе 21


76210508 разбился при сдаче, убран из статистики, с ним 518.




> МиГ-21ПФМ = 345 шт.в 1963-64 гг на заводе 21


ПФМ появился в 1965, до того ПФС с доработками потом под ПФМ




> МиГ-21Ф = 79 шт.в 1959-60 гг на заводе 21


69 на 21 заводе и 10 на 31, вроде этот вопрос разбирали здесь.

----------


## CRC

Согласно имеющейся у меня документации, МиГ-21 Pf с РЛС RP-21 - это МиГ-21 Pf, но тот же планер МиГ-21 Pf с РЛС РП-21М - это  МиГ-21 Pfm версия 76. Вы можете это объяснить?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, так и есть. 21ПФ с РП-21М уже назывался 21ПФМ тип 76. Этот вопрос уже разбирали, не помню в какой теме.
У меня вопрос такой: МИГ-21Ф-13 21-го завода как-то отличались от МИГ-21Ф-13 30-го завода? Или были абсолютно одинаковые? Кто-то знает?
 И еще вопрос, которым задаюсь уже очень много лет: как выглядели те самые первые МИГ-21, выпущенные 31-м заводом в кол-ве 10 штук? Не были ли это копии Е-5? Ну, если не копии, то весьма похожие? Откуда-то же взялся самолет с тремя гребнями в фильме "Дни летные".

----------


## FLOGGER

*RA3DCS*  Саша, почту глянь.

----------


## PPV

> ФЛ в 1964 на 30-ке? может ПФ все-таки?
> 
> Там часть в агрегатах для КНР ЕМНИП.
> 
> 740903 разбился при сдаче, убран из статистики, с ним 271.
> 
> 76210508 разбился при сдаче, убран из статистики, с ним 518.
> 
> ПФМ появился в 1965, до того ПФС с доработками потом под ПФМ
> ...


ФЛ в 1964 г.это действительно, наверное, перебор. В первоисточнике было ПФ. 
Скорее всего, написал так потому, что они шли на экспорт.

Что там было в агрегатах и куда - не в курсе.

Цифры даны "по бою",  они и шли всегда в статистику. 
Примечание про включение туда "аварийного" самолета было только одно - про МиГ-21ПФ выпуска з-да 21 N 916, и он был включён в отчетность.

Про ПФМ на заводе 21 тоже написал опрометчиво, в первоисточнике для машин выпуска 1964-65 гг было написано "с СПС"

Про 10 машин МиГ-21Ф в Тбилиси не видел...

----------


## lindr

Ф-13 разных заводов отличаются. Это разбирали по фото в частности у 30  другая расшивка крыла с овалом.

----------


## AndyK

> Про 10 машин МиГ-21Ф в Тбилиси не видел...


Я так понимаю речь идет про "чистый" Миг-21, не Миг-21Ф
На "Уголке неба" вот что об этом пишется:

"...24 июля 1958 года вышло постановление Совета министров No. 831-398 и спустя девять дней - приказ ГКАТ No. 304 о постройке самолета МиГ-21Ф (Е-6, изделие "72" завода No. 21) с двигателем Р11Ф-300 на базе МиГ-21. Новый ТРД взлетной тягой, увеченной с 5100 кгс до 5740-5750 кгс позволил существенно улучшить практически все летные характеристики истребителя.
...Предусматривалось переоборудование двух МиГ-21 в вариант "Ф" и предъявление их на государственные испытания в IV квартале 1959 г. Одновременно с этим *заводу No. 31 предписывалось прекратить производство МиГ-21 с двигателем Р11-300* и обеспечить выпуск 12 МиГ-21 Ф."

----------


## RA3DCS

> ФЛ в 1964 г.это действительно, наверное, перебор. В первоисточнике было ПФ. 
> Скорее всего, написал так потому, что они шли на экспорт.
> 
> Про ПФМ на заводе 21 тоже написал опрометчиво, в первоисточнике для машин выпуска 1964-65 гг было написано "с СПС"
> .


Павел дезинформацию распространяете! Отредактируйте сообщение!

----------


## lindr

Нет не про чистый. Чистый отдельно.

----------


## PPV

> Павел дезинформацию распространяете! Отредактируйте сообщение!


Жёстко тут у вас.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Чистый отдельно.


А где, что про него известно?

----------


## AndyK

> Нет не про чистый. Чистый отдельно.


А про какой?

*FLOGGER* же пишет


> И еще вопрос, которым задаюсь уже очень много лет: *как выглядели те самые первые МИГ-21, выпущенные 31-м заводом в кол-ве 10 штук? Не были ли это копии Е-5?* Ну, если не копии, то весьма похожие? Откуда-то же взялся самолет с тремя гребнями в фильме "Дни летные".


На том же "Уголке неба"читаем:



> Самолет МиГ-21 (Е-5) успешно прошел летные заводские испытания. Расчетные летно-техничекие характеристики были подтверждены, кроме дальности полета из-за чрезмерных расходов топлива двигателя. Постановлением Совета Министров от 11 июня и* приказом МАП от 18 июня 1956 г. самолет Е-5 внедрен в малую серию на заводе ╧31 под названием МиГ-21(тип 65). Построено 10 экземпляров в 1957 г.*

----------


## FLOGGER

> Жёстко тут у вас.


У-у, аж жуть! Самому страшно :Mad:

----------


## FLOGGER

*AndyK*. Это мне известно, не зря же я Е-5 упомянул. Но от Е-5, я думаю, он (тбилисский), все же отличался. И мне интересно, чем? Например известно, что острые законцовки были беспощадно отпилены самим Вано. Ножовкой, если верить легенде. Значит, на серийном их, скорее всего не было. Или были? Дальше. Воздухозаборники в основании стабилизатора. Остались или нет?  Подфюзеляжный гребень: один или два?
И еще вопрос: они, эти 10 штук, куда пошли?
Так что "Уголок..." тут особой ясности мне не дает.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ф-13 разных заводов отличаются. Это разбирали по фото в частности у 30  другая расшивка крыла с овалом.


Не нашел я у себя фото крыла Ф-13 с люком, про который вы говорите. На ПФах, польских, в частности, этот  люк есть, он хорошо виден. А на Ф-13 я не нашел. Если есть такой снимок, покажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## AndyK

> *AndyK*. Это мне известно, не зря же я Е-5 упомянул. Но от Е-5, я думаю, он (тбилисский), все же отличался. И мне интересно, чем?


Возможно серийный Е-5 з-да №31 отличался от опытного, но это тем не менее это Е-5, или я чего-то не понимаю?

----------


## FLOGGER

Возможно. Вот это я и хочу узнать. Но, похоже, не суждено...

----------


## lindr

Изделий 65 в Тбилиси всего 7 штук, 8-й стал Е-6, потом пошли Е-6

----------


## lindr

> Не нашел я у себя фото крыла Ф-13 с люком, про который вы говорите.


Он здесь на форуме был, машина ГДР. Лет пять назад обсуждали это.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Изделий 65 в Тбилиси всего 7 штук, 8-й стал Е-6, потом пошли Е-6


Это не отвечает на вопрос, что такое МИГ-21 31-го завода, как и не говорит куда они пошли.

----------


## Avia M

В воронежском сегменте сервиса Avito.ru размещено объявление о продаже за 70 млн руб. советского истребителя МиГ-21УМ.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/441677...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-21бис Музея ВВС ЮГВ https://ok.ru/profile/739028127/album/891287815327

----------


## Rus_Knights

> МиГ-21УМ - б/н *٢٣٦٦* (2366), ВВС САР

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-21ПФМ б/н 93 (заводской № 940МС01) (источник https://m.ok.ru/profile/526515046586...1453882?__dp=y).

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21ПФС б/н 93 (заводской № 940МС01).


С этой машины серийно установлен радиовысотомер РВ-УМ, всвязи с чем изменяются установки станций: АРК-10, изделие 200, РСИУ-5, РП-21М, изделие 40, изделие 023М. Установлен радиокомпас АРК-10 с системой измерения дальности, в связи с чем вместо ДВС-7 установлен ДВС-10.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/group/50574940176595...9754963?__dp=y

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель ВВС Индии МиГ-21 ("Бизон") разбился в индийском штате Пенджаб в четверг вечером, пилот погиб.
Это уже третья авария с участием МиГ-21 в Индии в этом году. В марте капитан авиагруппы ВВС погиб во время вылета на учебно-боевое задание. В январе этого года ВВС Индии сообщили о крушении самолета МиГ-21 в штате Раджастан. 

https://ria.ru/20210521/samolet-1733...medium=desktop

----------


## Антоха

Фото МиГ-21УС №16 (1 аэ) 18 гиап аэр. Галёнки, сделанное в Камне-Рыболове 
автор Александр Никодимов

----------


## FLOGGER

На удивление хороший снимок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вчера у Павла *PPV*  в "Поставках советской АТ..." увидел официальное обозначение 


> МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-21ПФМА,


.
А чем они отличались: ПФМ от ПФМА?

----------


## CRC

Hm,  russianplanes.net    МиГ-21Ф-13	741217	012-17	1964	 13** 	  Сирия - ВВС	катастрофа.

MiG-21F-13, 741217 (1217)

MiG-21F-13, 741217 (1217) Первый МиГ-21 доставлен в Польшу.

    1. Numer seryjny:
    MiG-21F-13, 741217

    2. Numery taktyczne:
    1217

    3. Data produkcji:
    Brak danych

    4. Data dostawy:
    22.06.1961 r.

    5. Użytkownicy i okres użytkowania:
    22.06.1961 r. - 09.07.1969 r., CSL

    9. Uwagi:
    Pierwszy samolot typu MiG-21 dostarczony do Polski.

   МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ	80 / 940МЛ08	 1966.02	1980.12 	 катастрофа   PFS ? PFMA

  МиГ-21ПФМ	   B/N  08 S/N 94МЛ08	     DD.04/02/1966 to 40 Plm Świdwin   12/12/1980 crashed   2 Plm  Goleniów

----------


## GK21

История применения в 234-м ГИАП МиГ-21ФЛ и МТ и их дальнейшая судьба совместными усилиями восстановлена и известна, иногда вплоть до «памятников» и учебных  пособий на просторах нашей бывшей необъятной страны)). По многим из них упоминаются и серийные номера. Вопрос прикладного характера и, наверное, сложный: можно ли отследить в реестре судьбу остальных модификаций МиГ-21, бывших в разное время на вооружении этого полка, начиная с 1963 по 1988 г. -  Ф-13, ПФ, ПФС, ПФЛ, ПФМ, М, СМ, МФ, СМТ, У, УС, УМ, бис?

Включены ли в реестр те 20 шт. МиГ-21Ф-13, которые были переданы Индонезии в 1962 г.?

----------


## Migarius

> Hm,  russianplanes.net    МиГ-21Ф-13	741217	012-17	1964	 13** 	  Сирия - ВВС	катастрофа.
> 
> MiG-21F-13, 741217 (1217)
> 
> MiG-21F-13, 741217 (1217) Первый МиГ-21 доставлен в Польшу.


МиГ-21Ф-13 с коротким номером 741217 было аж две штуки - производства горьковского авиазавода № 21 (выпускал МиГ-21Ф-13 в 1960-1962 гг.) и московского машиностроительного завода "Знамя Труда" (выпускал МиГ-21Ф-13 в 1962-1964 гг.):
№ 74211217, вариант "А" - Польша
№ 743001217, вариант "Б" - Сирия
Лучше учите матчасть, товарищ CRC

----------


## CRC

> МиГ-21Ф-13 с коротким номером 741217 было аж две штуки - производства горьковского авиазавода № 21 (выпускал МиГ-21Ф-13 в 1960-1962 гг.) и московского машиностроительного завода "Знамя Труда" (выпускал МиГ-21Ф-13 в 1962-1964 гг.):
> № 74211217, вариант "А" - Польша
> № 743001217, вариант "Б" - Сирия
> Лучше учите матчасть, товарищ CRC


Конечно, просто пишите по мере необходимости ....исправить записи в таблицах.

----------


## AndyK

> Вчера у Павла *PPV*  в "Поставках советской АТ..." увидел официальное обозначение .
> А чем они отличались: ПФМ от ПФМА?


Су-7БУ и УИл-28 там тоже официальные об-я? А ПФМА очевидно экспортный ПМФ в комплектации "А", ведь речь там идёт о перспективах поставки АТ в соц. и развивающиеся страны. А чем эскпортные модификации отличаются от советских? ИМХО, традиционно упрощённым БРЭО и урезанным АВ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Лучше учите матчасть, товарищ CRC


Уважаемый Мигариус, Вы конечно человек очень уважаемый, но не кажется ли Вам, что вот такие приписки выглядят не совсем корректными с Вашей стороны?

----------


## lindr

У меня в таблице по обоим 1217 все верно, нечего исправлять

----------


## lindr

> История применения в 234-м ГИАП МиГ-21ФЛ и МТ и их дальнейшая судьба совместными усилиями восстановлена и известна, иногда вплоть до «памятников» и учебных  пособий на просторах нашей бывшей необъятной страны)). По многим из них упоминаются и серийные номера. Вопрос прикладного характера и, наверное, сложный: можно ли отследить в реестре судьбу остальных модификаций МиГ-21, бывших в разное время на вооружении этого полка, начиная с 1963 по 1988 г. -  Ф-13, ПФ, ПФС, ПФЛ, ПФМ, М, СМ, МФ, СМТ, У, УС, УМ, бис?
> 
> Включены ли в реестр те 20 шт. МиГ-21Ф-13, которые были переданы Индонезии в 1962 г.?


Те 20 шт не передавались, а изначально строились для Индонезии

----------


## GK21

> Те 20 шт не передавались, а изначально строились для Индонезии


Вы хотите сказать, что пока весь личный состав 32-го ГИАП,  переучившегося первым в наших ВВС на Миг-21Ф-13, находился в длительной зарубежной командировке на островах Карибского бассейна и Малайского архипелага, выполняя поставленные перед ним  интернациональные задачи  (в общей сложности - с июня/июля 1962 г. по  октябрь 1963 г.), вся его матчасть находилась в Кубинке?

----------


## lindr

> вся его матчасть находилась в Кубинке?


Странный вопрос. Индонезийские МиГ-21 никогда не принадлежали 32-му ГвИАП. Это был специальный экспортный вариант что в 1962 году поставлялся

В Египет, Индонезию, Ирак, Индию.

Иракцы сразу летали сами, пройдя обучения в Луговой в конце 1961- начале 1962. А 19. декабря 1962 11-я Эскадрилья заступила на боевое дежурство.

В Египет первые МиГ-21 прибыли в ноябре 1961 а местные пилоты аналогично прибыли в Луговую в конце 1961 и в 1962 летом осенью уже летали.

На Ближнем Востоке было напряженно, но большой войны не планировалось.

На Кубе и Индонезии ситуация была другая, про Карибский Кризис все знают, но в 1962 кроме того Индонезия планировала силой освободить Западный Ириан.

Советские специалисты разработали план этой кампании, поскольку местные летчики оказались плохо подготовлены, планировалось, что воевать будут наши. Кстати нашим подводникам ставилась задача топить Голанские транспорты и .т.д. и т.п. Короче Испания версии 2.0 В последний момент Нидерланды не рискнули воевать и сдали Ириан Индонезийцам без боя.

----------


## GK21

> Странный вопрос. Индонезийские МиГ-21 никогда не принадлежали 32-му ГвИАП. Это был специальный экспортный вариант что в 1962 году поставлялся
> 
> В Египет, Индонезию, Ирак, Индию.
> 
> Иракцы сразу летали сами, пройдя обучения в Луговой в конце 1961- начале 1962. А 19. декабря 1962 11-я Эскадрилья заступила на боевое дежурство.
> 
> В Египет первые МиГ-21 прибыли в ноябре 1961 а местные пилоты аналогично прибыли в Луговую в конце 1961 и в 1962 летом осенью уже летали.
> 
> На Ближнем Востоке было напряженно, но большой войны не планировалось.
> ...


Про ситуацию в Индонезии и на Кубе в 1962 г. мне хорошо известно, причём прямо из первых рук)). Индонезийские летчики были подготовлены достаточно хорошо, поэтому сразу после переучивания на МиГ-21Ф-13 на авиабазе Мадиун с помощью летного состава 2-й АЭ 32-го ГИАП, они приступили к боевому патрулированию в районе порта Сурабая днем и ночью, наравне со своими инструкторами. Новостью для меня явилось то, что летали они на технике в "экспортной" комплектации, что непременно должно было найти отражение в воспоминаниях ветеранов (а вопрос этот специально поднимался и известно лишь то, что летали наши летчики в лёгких импортных комбинезонах))). 
Интересно также то, что освоение новейшего советского истребителя а Ираке и Египте происходило практически одновременно с его войсковой обкаткой в лидерном 32-м полку. Как известно, впервые МиГ-21Ф-13 был публично продемонстрирован на воздушном параде в Тушино в июле 1961 г.

----------


## Александр Волошин

> МФ было 2 две эскадрильи (24 машины), третья была на бис (поставка 1985 года). Выяснил это около года назад у Вас старые данные.
> 
> С машиной 679 действительно есть проблема ее никто не видел, как верно заметил Jeroen, однако она есть во многих списках, в частности у Тома Купера.


Приветствую всех, заинтересованных нигерийскими МиГ-21бис! В Нигерии всего было 12 бисов. Знаю точно, поскольку мой отец с лета 1985 по весну 1989 года был советником при командире эскадрильи ПВО на авиабазе Макурди (а с мая 1986 - по совместительству старшим группы советских военных специалистов). Занимался переучиванием нигерийских лётчиков на бисы с других типов (Миг-21МФ, Альфа Джет), а также молодых выпускников. Всего переучили 14 пилотов. К сожалению с тех пор не сохранилось сведений о бортовых номерах самолётов, поэтому я сам по крупицам собираю эту информацию. Нигерийцы крайне негативно относились к фото/видеосъёмке на аэродроме, поэтому в отцовском архиве фотографий бисов просто нет... Есть две спарки МиГ-21УМ - NAF 655 и NAF 670. Почти все имеющиеся у меня на сегодняшний день немногочисленные фотографии бисов - результат поиска в сети. Начал копать информацию, когда решил сделать модель и, попутно выяснил, что схема камуфляжа была стандартной (с незначительными вариациями) и одинаковой для МиГ-21бис, поставлявшихся в Нигерию, Мозамбик, Конго и Гвинею. На известных мне фото встречаются следующие б/н самолётов: NAF 683, NAF 684, NAF 692, NAF 693. Есть ещё источник, косвенно свидетельствующий о наличии на аэродроме NAF 682, NAF 686 и NAF 691 (видеозапись брифинга перед показательными полётами на день нигерийских ВВС в апреле 1988 г. - там на доске были выписаны бортовые номера задействованных в показе воздушных судов). Есть съёмки и самих полётов на празднике, но расстояние до объектов и качество записи на кассете таковы, что эти видеофакты малоинформативны. Один бис был потерян в катастрофе в 1988 году - местный пилот грубо нарушил полётное задание и хулиганил над городом, куда и рухнул, не справившись с управлением. Общедоступная информация по нигерийским бисам крайне скудна, хотя они до сих пор стоят на стоянке в Макурди и просматриваются на космических снимках. Уважаемый lindr, Вы упомянули книгу Тома Купера, скажите, там есть изображения нигерийских бисов?
Ну и пополнение в реестр МиГ-21. МиГ-21УМ Нигерии, бортовой номер не знаю, но, возможно, по заводскому номеру *516999124* Вы это сможете установить. Потерпел катастрофу 6 мая 1986 года, погибли наш пилот с нигерийцем.

----------


## Migarius

> ... В Нигерии всего было 12 бисов. ... К сожалению с тех пор не сохранилось сведений о бортовых номерах самолётов, поэтому я сам по крупицам собираю эту информацию. ... МиГ-21УМ Нигерии, бортовой номер не знаю, но, возможно, по заводскому номеру *516999124* Вы это сможете установить. Потерпел катастрофу 6 мая 1986 года, погибли наш пилот с нигерийцем.


Нигерийские МиГ-21бис имели бортовые номера с 682 по 693 (все изготовлены в 1984 году). В Нигерию было поставлено 4 МиГ-21УМ. Потерпевший катастрофу МиГ-21УМ №5169999124 (изготовлен в 1978 году) имел бортовой номер 678

----------


## lindr

> В Нигерию было поставлено 4 МиГ-21УМ. Потерпевший катастрофу МиГ-21УМ №5169999124 имел бортовой номер 678


По моим данным *пять* (4+1) 

516935031	УМ	№31			1975	Нигерия	655	Mankurdi AB									
516935036	УМ	№31			1975	Нигерия	660	Mankurdi AB									
516935041	УМ	№31			1975	Нигерия	665	Mankurdi AB потерян 01.03.78									
516935046	УМ	№31			1975	Нигерия	670	Mankurdi AB									

Один пришел на замену потерянного

516999124	УМ	№31			1979	Нигерия	678	потерян 06.05.86

----------


## lindr

> Нигерийские МиГ-21бис имели бортовые номера с 682 по 693.


75097075	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	682	81.AM 									
75097099	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	683	81.AM 									
75097106	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	684	81.AM 									
75097117	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	685	81.AM 									
75097123	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	686	81.AM 									
75097128	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	687	81.AM 									
75097135	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	688	81.AM 									
75097149	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	689	81.AM 									
75097151	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	690	81.AM 									
75097202	бис	№21	72	??	1985	Нигерия	691	81.AM 									

75098075	бис	№21	81	01	1985	Нигерия	692	81.AM 									
750980??	бис	№21	81	02	1985	Нигерия	693	81.AM Nnamdi Azikwe APT

----------


## Александр Волошин

Migarius и lindr, спасибо за информацию.
Дата потери УМ 678 06.05.1986 г.


Вот спарка 655


А это 670


Далее бис 683

----------


## RA3DCS

> По моим данным *пять* (4+1) 
> 
> 516935031    УМ    №31            1975    Нигерия    655    Mankurdi AB                                    
> 516935036    УМ    №31            1975    Нигерия    660    Mankurdi AB                                    
> 516935041    УМ    №31            1975    Нигерия    665    Mankurdi AB потерян 01.03.78                                    
> 516935046    УМ    №31            1975    Нигерия    670    Mankurdi AB                                    
> 
> Один пришел на замену потерянного
> 
> 516999124    УМ    №31            1975    Нигерия    678    потерян 13.05.86


Что то по годам выпуска у Вас большие нестыковки.

----------


## lindr

> Что то по годам выпуска у Вас большие нестыковки.


Опечатка, 1979

----------


## RA3DCS

> В Нигерии всего было 12 бисов. Знаю точно,


А как же контракт на поставку дополнительно 7 самолетов МиГ-21бис в 2002 году?

----------


## Александр Волошин

> А как же контракт на поставку дополнительно 7 самолетов МиГ-21бис в 2002 году?


Ничего об этом не знаю, возможно какой-то проект контракта рассматривался, а в итоге были приобретены китайские J-7.

----------


## Александр Волошин

Если Вы о контракте, две страницы которого Вами представлены на 7-й странице, то, очевидно, что ни один пункт его не был выполнен. После распада Союза нигерийские МиГ-21 нигде не ремонтировались. В советский период ремонт проходили МФ, если не ошибаюсь на 275 АРЗ (на фото в Макурди и Майдугури встречаются МФы в единообразном камуфляже, но отличном от "родного" заводского). Так что пополнение флота бисов так и не состоялось и стоят они, родимые, в Макурди и даже выставлены на продажу:  https://www.africanmilitaryblog.com/...nd-falcon-4000
Правда, вызывает сомнение указанное количество 11 шт, поскольку один был разбит в 1988 году, ещё один установлен в качестве памятника в Абудже. Так что должно быть 10, по идее.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если Вы о контракте, две страницы которого Вами представлены на 7-й странице, то, очевидно, что ни один пункт его не был выполнен. .


Да это тот самый контракт. Переговоры прошли в июне 2002г. Приказом по заводу запущено в производство конструкторская документация на доработку самолетов. 
Капитальный ремонт, продление срока службы, установка новых систем на самолеты МиГ-21БИС= 18, МиГ-21МФ =8, МиГ-21УМ-1 будут выполнятся на базе нашего завода. Капитальный ремонт, продление срока службы, установка новых систем на трех самолетах МиГ-21УМ и ремонт ПКИ, снятых с 30 самолетов будут выполнятся на 275 АРЗ г. Краснодар.
Если это все осталось только на бумаге? Интересно узнать почему?
Цена не устроила?

----------


## Александр Волошин

Этого я не знаю, но, скорее всего, причины отказа от контракта комплексные - и цена, и активность китайцев с их J-7. Да и вообще, по-видимому Нигерия не самый надёжный партнёр, чего только стоит история приобретения ими Ягуаров у англичан: https://www.litmir.me/br/?b=256916&p=21

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Приветствую всех, заинтересованных нигерийскими МиГ-21бис! В Нигерии всего было 12 бисов. Знаю точно, поскольку мой отец с лета 1985 по весну 1989 года был советником при командире эскадрильи ПВО на авиабазе Макурди (а с мая 1986 - по совместительству старшим группы советских военных специалистов). Занимался переучиванием нигерийских лётчиков на бисы с других типов (Миг-21МФ, Альфа Джет), а также молодых выпускников. Всего переучили 14 пилотов. К сожалению с тех пор не сохранилось сведений о бортовых номерах самолётов, поэтому я сам по крупицам собираю эту информацию. Нигерийцы крайне негативно относились к фото/видеосъёмке на аэродроме, поэтому в отцовском архиве фотографий бисов просто нет... Есть две спарки МиГ-21УМ - NAF 655 и NAF 670. Почти все имеющиеся у меня на сегодняшний день немногочисленные фотографии бисов - результат поиска в сети. Начал копать информацию, когда решил сделать модель и, попутно выяснил, что схема камуфляжа была стандартной (с незначительными вариациями) и одинаковой для МиГ-21бис, поставлявшихся в Нигерию, Мозамбик, Конго и Гвинею. На известных мне фото встречаются следующие б/н самолётов: NAF 683, NAF 684, NAF 692, NAF 693. Есть ещё источник, косвенно свидетельствующий о наличии на аэродроме NAF 682, NAF 686 и NAF 691 (видеозапись брифинга перед показательными полётами на день нигерийских ВВС в апреле 1988 г. - там на доске были выписаны бортовые номера задействованных в показе воздушных судов). Есть съёмки и самих полётов на празднике, но расстояние до объектов и качество записи на кассете таковы, что эти видеофакты малоинформативны. Один бис был потерян в катастрофе в 1988 году - местный пилот грубо нарушил полётное задание и хулиганил над городом, куда и рухнул, не справившись с управлением. Общедоступная информация по нигерийским бисам крайне скудна, хотя они до сих пор стоят на стоянке в Макурди и просматриваются на космических снимках. Уважаемый lindr, Вы упомянули книгу Тома Купера, скажите, там есть изображения нигерийских бисов?
> Ну и пополнение в реестр МиГ-21. МиГ-21УМ Нигерии, бортовой номер не знаю, но, возможно, по заводскому номеру *516999124* Вы это сможете установить. Потерпел катастрофу 6 мая 1986 года, погибли наш пилот с нигерийцем.
> Вложение 108280Вложение 108278Вложение 108279Вложение 108277


The name of the Nigerian pilot killed in the accident.


Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Нигерийские МиГ-21бис имели бортовые номера с 682 по 693 (все изготовлены в 1984 году). В Нигерию было поставлено 4 МиГ-21УМ. Потерпевший катастрофу МиГ-21УМ №5169999124 (изготовлен в 1978 году) имел бортовой номер 678


Hi,

2022 begins with some 'разрушение'

Because NAF678 (c/n 516999124) was also offered for sale on GlobalPlaneSearch.com by David Ebiember in aug 2011.

See https://www.aircraftdealer.com/aircr...1-UM/79218.htm




Jeroen

----------


## Александр Волошин

Спасибо, Jeroen!
Интересная таблица.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо, Jeroen!
> Интересная таблица.


После 90 - х годов у них ничего советское не летало.

----------


## Евгений

Уфимский МиГ-21бис борт 31, заводской  75001060 выпуск 1972г. Прошел перекраску силами УАТБ УГАТУ.

----------


## ДА-200

Серийный номер?

----------


## Avia M

Развитие...

----------


## Fencer

Ливийская эпопея МиГ-21 http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...9b07638dc4.pdf

----------


## Fencer

Теперь в Орешково находится https://russianplanes.net/id303778

----------


## Fencer

Микоян, Гуревич МиГ-21ПД
Источник фотографии https://russianplanes.net/id199866#rem255081

----------


## Александр Волошин

На аэродроме Накала в Мозамбике летом 2021 года выкатили из укрытий на воздух кучу бисов. Вот бы где пошарить с фотоаппаратом... Может кто из форумчан там бывает по работе? Сохран самолётов, видимо, прекрасный, поскольку камуфляж даже просматривается.

----------

